# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կրոն >  Քրիստոնեություն. Հայ Առաքելական եկեղեցի

## Vahagn_IV

Այս թեմայում անցկացնում ենք քննարկումներ կապված Հայ Առաքելական Եկեղեցու հետ։

*Մոդերատորական: Թեմայի հեղինակը հստակ չի նշել թեմայի նպատակը։ Հաշվի առնելով, որ նա Ակումբում վերջին անգամ ակտիվ է եղել մի քանի տարի առաջ, թեմայի նպատակը (մոդերատորականի վերևի նախադասությունը) հարկադրված ավելացվում է մոդերատորի կողմից։*




> Ինձ շատ հետաքրքրեց անպայման գրի։
> 
> Հ.Գ. Մոդերատորներ տեղափոխեք էս վերջին գրառումները համապատասխան բաժին


Սկսեմ հեռվից: Նախ հիշեցնեմ, որ 3-րդ դարում Արշակյանների արքայատոհմը տիրում էր մի հսկայական տարածքի` Հնդկաստանից արևելքում, մինչև Հայաստանը արևմուտքում:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Indo-Parthian_Kingdom
Այս հղման մեջ, կարող եք կարդալ Հնդապարսկական կայսրության մասին, բայց նույնիսկ դրա փլուզումից հետո, այդ տարածքներից շատերում շարունակում էին իշխել Արշակունիների տոհմի ենթատոհմեր: Մեր Տրդատը, ինչպես գիտեք, նույնպես Արշակունի էր: 
3-րդ դարի սկզբում Պարսկաստանում իշխանության եկավ Արդաշիր I-ը: Կոտորելով Արշակունիների ավագ տոհմը, որն իշխում էր Պարսկաստանում, նա հիմնադրեց Սասանյանների արքայատոհմը:
Ի ապացույց խոսքերիս`
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sassanid_Empire
Ո՞վ դարձավ պարսից գահի օրինական ժառանգը:  Ճիշտ է` Հայոց թագավոր Տրդատ II-ը` Տրդատ III-ի բարեկամը:
Շարունակությունը իմ քնննությունից հետո..... :Smile:

----------


## Vahagn_IV

Շարունակում եմ:
Մեր թագավորները` թագաժառանգները, բնականաբար, հասկանում էին, որ պարսից թագին հավակնելը անիմաստ է: Ամեն դեպքում, զենքի ուժով դրան հասնելն անհնարին էր, բայց հրաժարվել մի հսկայական տերության տերն ու տիրակալը դառնալ, համաձայնվեք, դժվար գործ է: Նույնը, իհարկե, գիտակցում էր Արդաշիրը: Դե Տրդատ II-ի մահվան մասին ես տեղյակ չեմ, բայց փաստը մնում է փաստ, որ նրանից հետո իշխանության եկավ նրա եղբայրըէ Խոսրով I-ը: Արդաշիրը, գիտակցելով այն փաստը, որ այդ ընտանիքը կարող է հավակնել իր թագին(թե ինչպես, համոզված եմ, Արդաշիրը  չէր կողմնորոշվել ), ուղղարկել էր իր գաղտնի գործակալին` Անակիև (ագենտ 007): Անակը սպանեց Խոսրով I-ին, սակայն բռնվեց ու նրա ամբողջ ընտանիքը, բացի նրա երկու որդիներից, սպանվեց: Այդ երկու որդիներից մեկի անունը Գրիգոր էր, որը հետո ստացավ Լուսավորիչ ածականը:  :Smile: 
Եթե չեք հավատում, կարող եք կարդալ`
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tiridates_III_of_Armenia

----------

Varzor (06.06.2011)

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

Ճիշտն ասած էս պատմությունը ես լսել էի,ու իմ հիշելով նույնիսկ Հռիփսիմեն Գրիգոր Լուսավորչի ազգականուհին էր:
Հա հա հիշեցի :Think: ,որ գնացել էինք Խոր Վիրապ,էս պատմությունը պատմել են այնտեղ :Smile: ,ես նույնիսկ էտ քո ասած փոսն եմ իջել,որտեղ պահում էին Լուսավորչին,շատ անդուր տեղ էր  :Bad:  :Bad:  :Bad: ,չգիտեմ էլ խի իջա :Sad: 
Բայց հարգելի Վահագ ես մի բան չհասկացա տենց էլ,դու հիմա ընդունում ես քրիստոնեությունը թե չէ? :Think:  :Think:  Մեկ ասում ես "ես քրիսոնեությանը դեմ եմ",մեկ էլ պատմում նրա շնորհիվ անբուժելի հիվանդությունը (արքայի) բուժելու մասին :Think:

----------


## Cassiopeia

> Մեկ ասում ես "ես քրիսոնեությանը դեմ եմ",մեկ էլ պատմում նրա շնորհիվ անբուժելի հիվանդությունը (արքայի) բուժելու մասին


Պատմելը դեռ հավատալ չի նշանակում :Wink:

----------


## Vahagn_IV

> Պատմելը դեռ հավատալ չի նշանակում


 :Hands Up: 

Ավելացվել է 15 րոպե անց
Կա մի այլ վարկած: 
Ըստ այդ վարկածի, Տրդատը այնքան հանճարեղ ու բարոյական գերբարձր հատկանիշներով օժտված մահկանացու էր, որ կարողացավ կանխագուշակել իսլամի տարածումը, թուրքերի գալը և այլ շատ վատ բաներ ու  ընդունեց քրիստոնեությունը: (Տեսության ավելի մեղմ տարբերակում վատ բաներից մեկը զրադաշտն էր` այն ժամանակ պարսիկների դավանած կրոնը: ) Այս քայլը վարկածի քարոզողները հիմնավորում են նրանով, որ այն ուղղված էր ասսիմիլացիայի դեմ` ունենալով մեզ գրաված ժողովրդի կրոնից տարբեր կրոն, մենք ավելի դժվար կխառնվենք նրա հետ: Ընդ որում, Տրդատի կատարած հանցանքների մասին նրանք, ըստ երևույթի, տեղյակ չեն: Այն փաստը, որ մենք ունեինք մեր սեփական կրոնը, մեր ավանդույթները, որոնք տարբերվում էին մնացածից էապես, վերոհիշյալներին չի հուզում: Նրանց չի հուզում, նաև, մի այլ պատմական դրվագ, որը տեղի է ունեցել մեզանից հյուսիս, այն է` սլավոնների կողմից սկիֆերի գրավումը(էապես տարբեր կրոն էին դավանում այդ ազգերը) ու հետագա սկիֆերի ձուլումը սլավոնների հետ:

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

Ես դրա համար էլ տվել էի այդ հարցը  :Wink: 
Որովհետև ուզում էի պատմեի իմ իմացած մյուս, ու իմ կարծիքով ավելի իրականությանը մոտ տարբերակը  :Cool: 
երրորդ դարի վերջերում Հայաստանը գտնվում էր շատ աննախանձ դրությունում,մի կողմից պարսիկներն էին նեղում (չնայած որ Տրդատը պարսիկներից եր սերվել) մյուս կողմից էլ Հռոմը:Այդ նեղ դրությունում,պարսիկները ստիպում էին հայերին ընդունել կրակապաշտություն (իրենց կրոնը) և Տրդատը կհամաձայներ,եթե Հռոմեացիների կողմից չստանար զգուշացում այն մասին,որ "ով կընդունի իրենց թշնամու կրոնը կդառնա իրենց թշնամին":Քանի,որ Հռոմեացիները այդ ժամանակ հեթանոս էին ինչպես մենք,պարսիկները մեզ համարում էին թշնամի (ինչպես հիմա մուսուլմանական երկրների մեծ մասը քրիստոնեականներին):Այդ ժամանակ հավաքվում են հայ իշխաններն ու խոհեմ մարդիկ,խելք խելքի տալիս և գալիս այն կարծիքին,որ պետք է ընդունել մի կրոն,որը լինի ոչ կրակապաշտ,ոչ էլ հեթանոսական, և քանի որ այն ժամանակ որպես աղանդ մեծ տարածում էր գտել քրիստոնեությունը հենց դա էլ ընտրում են,նամանավանդ,որ "ձեռքի տակ" արդեն ունեին քարոզչին`Գրիգորին:
Մեր մեծամեծերը հոյակապ գիտակցում էին,թե ընդունելուց ինչ վնասներ ենք կրելու ու արգելքների բախվելու մինչ այն ստիպեին ընդունել:Բայց դա ավելի գերադասելի եր քան Հռումի կամ Պարսկաստանի հետ ընդհարումը:
Ինձ թվում է,որ բոլորդ էլ հասկանում եք,որ եկեղեցին այս մասին ԵՐԲԵՔ չի պատմել ու չի էլ պատմի ոչ ոքի!!!!
Իսկ,թե իբր 13 տարի մութ խցում սոված բանտարկյալը կարող է անբուժելի հիվանդություն բուզել (եթե չեմ սխալվում Տրդատի հիվանդությունը "բորոտություն էր") դա իմ կարծիքով եկեղեցու հերթական "հորինվածքն է":

----------


## Vahagn_IV

Այս բոլոր տեսությունները, ասես մտածված հիմարություններ լինեն:
Իսկ այժմ դիմում եմ քեզ` ով բանական ընթերցող: 
1) Քեզ զարմանալի չի՞ թվում, որ հենց Գրիգորը` սպանված ընտանիքի զավակը դարձավ, սկզբնական պահին հակապետական, կրոնական շարժման առաջնորդը: Ճիշտ է, նա դաստիարակվել է Հռոմում, ինչպես Տրդատը, բայց, եթե նա լիներ Տրդատի կողմնակից, նա հեթանոս կլիներ ու 13 տարի չէր նստի:
2) Քեզ չի՞ զարմացնում այն փաստը, որ Տրդատը հանդուգն քրիստոնյաին,  իր հորը սպանողի որդուն չի ուղղրկում դրախտ :Wink: , փոխարենը գցում է Խոր վիրապը: Էկեք ռեալ նայենք` դրան առնվազն պետք էր կերակրել ու , գոնե  օրը մեկ անգամ,  հանել չիշիկացնելու: Ո՞րն էր իմաստը դրան պահելու:
3) Ըստ բոլոր պատմիչների նորմալ` հոգեկան առողջ թագավորը, ամբողջ կյանքը քրիստոնյաներին հալածելուց հետո, մի պահ ուշքի է գալիս, զղջում է իր արարքների համար, ընդունում է քրիստոնեությունը` մարդասիրական կրոնը ու սկսում, շատ մարդասիրականորեն, կոտորել իր ազգն ու երկիրը, հրի ու սրի է առնում իր սեփական պետությունն այնպես, որ հիմա մեր ծագման մասին անգամ հստակ պատկերացում չունենք, որովհետև Տրդատը գթորեն ոչնճացրել է բոլոր սեպագրերն ու այլ պատմական աղբյուրները: Ոչի՞նչ: :Shok: 
4) Ինչու՞ էր Վահագնը գլուխ հարթուկում իր Արշակունիներով, Սասանյաններով ու թագաժառանգներով:

----------

Sambitbaba (02.12.2012)

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> Այս բոլոր տեսությունները, ասես մտածված հիմարություններ լինեն:


Քրիստոնեության ընդունման իսկական պատճառներն ու միջոցները մեզ անհայտ են,քանի որ պատմվածներից և ոչ մեկը նման չէ իրականության,համաձայն եմ,որ ինչ որ առումով նման են հորինված հիմար հեքիաթների :Wink: 



> 1) Քեզ զարմանալի չի՞ թվում, որ հենց Գրիգորը` սպանված ընտանիքի զավակը դարձավ, սկզբնական պահին հակապետական, կրոնական շարժման առաջնորդը: Ճիշտ է, նա դաստիարակվել է Հռոմում, ինչպես Տրդատը, բայց, եթե նա լիներ Տրդատի կողմնակից, նա հեթանոս կլիներ ու 13 տարի չէր նստի:


Ինձ թվում է,որ 13 տարի այդ "կեղտոտ" խցում անցկացնելուց հետո,մարդը ամեն ինչի պատրաստ կլինի "ազատության համար":



> 2) Քեզ չի՞ զարմացնում այն փաստը, որ Տրդատը հանդուգն քրիստոնյաին,  իր հորը սպանողի որդուն չի ուղղրկում դրախտ, փոխարենը գցում է Խոր վիրապը: Էկեք ռեալ նայենք` դրան առնվազն պետք էր կերակրել ու , գոնե  օրը մեկ անգամ,  հանել չիշիկացնելու: Ո՞րն էր իմաստը դրան պահելու:


Մինչ լուսավորչին բանտ նետելը,երկրում կային բազում քրիստոնեության քարոզիչներ ու այն թվերին բռնում էին քարոզիչների առաջնորդերից մեկին ու ենթարկում տանջանքների (տվյալ դեպքում`Խոր Վիրապը),որ մյուսները վախենային:Սպանելու միջոցով վախացնելու փոխարեն ավելի լավ էր "փոս"-ում տանջել բազում տարիներ,որ մյուսները անընդհատ հիշեն և վախենան: :Wink: 



> 3) Ըստ բոլոր պատմիչների նորմալ` հոգեկան առողջ թագավորը, ամբողջ կյանքը քրիստոնյաներին հալածելուց հետո, մի պահ ուշքի է գալիս, զղջում է իր արարքների համար, ընդունում է քրիստոնեությունը` մարդասիրական կրոնը ու սկսում, շատ մարդասիրականորեն, կոտորել իր ազգն ու երկիրը, հրի ու սրի է առնում իր սեփական պետությունն այնպես, որ հիմա մեր ծագման մասին անգամ հստակ պատկերացում չունենք, որովհետև Տրդատը գթորեն ոչնճացրել է բոլոր սեպագրերն ու այլ պատմական աղբյուրները: Ոչի՞նչ:


Իմ նախորդ գրվածում արդեն ասել եմ այս հարցի մասին կարծիքս`հաշվարկ էր գոյատևելու համար:



> 4) Ինչու՞ էր Վահագնը գլուխ հարթուկում իր Արշակունիներով, Սասանյաններով ու թագաժառանգներով:


Այ էս մեկը չեմ կարող բացատրել :Think:  դու բացատրություն ունես?

Վերջը ես մի բան չհասկացա Վահագ ջան դու աթեիստ ես? Եթե ոչ ապա որ կրոն ես դավանում?  :Think:  :Think:  :Think:

----------


## Hrayr

Համբերությամբ կարդացի բոլոր գրվածներն ու ...



> Այս բոլոր տեսությունները, ասես մտածված հիմարություններ լինեն:


Ես այսպես չեմ մտածում: Դուք դնում եք ձեզ նույն փակուղու առաջ. <<ԲԱՅՑ ՄԵԿ Է, ԱՅՆ ՊՏՏՎՈՒՄ Է>>
ես էլ կասեմ: Միևնույնն է այս ամենն այդպես չէ, ամեն բան սխալ է:
Սկսենք նրանից, որ 301 թվականին հայերը որ գիր են ունեցել (2 հազար տարվա պատմություն ունեցող ազգը) ոչ գրականություն և ոչ էլ մի երևելի արժեք որի մասին այդպան խոսվում է: Եթե կարծում եք Գառնիի տաճարը, կամ մնացած հեթանոսական արժեքներն իրենցից մեծ բան էին ներկայացնում սխալվում եք: 2 հազար տարում մի քանի տասնյակ կառույց ու սեպագիր արձանագրություն էին ձեռք բերել ու ողբում եք դրանց կորուստը, այնինչ քրիստոնեությունն ընդունելուց ոչ ուշ ունեցանք հայերեն տառեր և առաջին անգամ փորձվեց հավաքել մեր պատմությունը:
Ես դա ձեռքբերում կանվանեի և յուրաքանչյուր ձեռքբերում դա զոհեր է պահանջում:
Արդարացի եմ համարում այն միտքը թե զոհաբերությունն արդարացված էր: Սա դեռ ամենը չէ:
Ճիշտ է քրիստոնեության ընդունումը դա ժամանակի պահանջ էր, բայց ոչ ժամանակաշրջանի: 





> 4) Ինչու՞ էր Վահագնը գլուխ հարթուկում իր Արշակունիներով, Սասանյաններով ու թագաժառանգներով:


Այս հարցին կպատասխանեմ հետևյալ կերպ:
Վահագնը անբավարարվածություն ունի, նրան շատ հարցեր են հուզում այս մասին և նա փորձում է իր հարցերի պատասխանը գտնել քննարկումների միջոցով:
Եթե ուշադրություն դարձնենք նրա խոսքերի մեջ անորոշություն և բազում հարցադրումներ կան:

Թեմայից շատ չշեղվելու համար ասեմ որ քրիստոնեությունն իր մեջ պարունակում է հսկայական գիտություն որի մասին եթե գրքեր գրեն ամբողջ աշխարհն էլ չի պարունակի:
Հավատքը գիտությունից չի ծնվում նա իր մեջ պարունակում է, ընդգրկում է գիտությունը:
Դուք սխալ եք անում եթե ուզում եք գիտությամբ հավատալ, հավատքով գիտություն է պետք սովորել:
Մի փոքրիկ որինակ բերեմ: Աստվածաշնչում (ՄԹԱ) նշվում է երկրի կլորության, արևի և աստղերի, երկնքի և 
շատ ու շատ բաների մասին որոնց մի մասն արդեն ապացուցվել է գիտնականների կողմից:

----------


## Vahagn_IV

> Սկսենք նրանից, որ 301 թվականին հայերը որ գիր են ունեցել (2 հազար տարվա պատմություն ունեցող ազգը) ոչ գրականություն


Հետո ինչ: Ի՞նչ կապ ունի դա քրիստոնեության հետ: Դե եկեք հետագա բոլոր հայտնագործությունները կապենք քրիստոնեության հետ: Քանի որ ջերմային շարժիչը առաջին անգամ ստեղծվել է քրիստոնեական Եվրոպայում, ուրեմն դա քրիստոնեության նվաճումն է: Հա՞.... Գիր չենք ունեցել` արամեերեն են գրել: Ճիշտն ասած, չգիտեմ, բայց կարող է տրանսլիտով էլ գրեին` հայերեն արամերեն տառերով :Smile: 



> և ոչ էլ մի երևելի արժեք որի մասին այդպան խոսվում է:


Որ դուք չգիտեք, դա դեռ չի նշանակում, որ չենք ունեցել:
Մեր եկեղեցիների մեծամասնությունը կառուցված է հեթանոսական տաճարերի ավերակների վրա:  301 թվից մինչ օրս կառուցվել է 6000 քանի եկեղեցի: Տրդատ III-ի օրոք քանդվել է 3 անգամ ավելի հեթանոսական տաճար:

Վատ չի չէ՞, արժեք չունեցող ազգի համար:



> Ես դա ձեռքբերում կանվանեի և* յուրաքանչյուր ձեռքբերում դա զոհեր է պահանջում:*


Չհասկացա: Որտողի՞ց եզրակացրեցիք:

----------


## Vahagn_IV

Ես սկսել եմ բավական հեռվից, որպեսզի կարողանամ լրիվ փախանցեմ այն, ինչ ես եմ հասկանում: Թե ինչպես ստացվեցէ դատեք ինքներդ: Հասանք այն պահին, երբ ես կարող եմ պատմել ձեզ այն տեսությունը, որի մասին խոսում էի:
Ընդհանուր ուրվագծեմ վարկածը. մանրամասնությունների մասին կարող ենք անվերջ վիճել:
Ուրեմն հասկացանք, որ Սասանյանները գիտակցում էին, որ մեր արքայատոհմը մնացել էր պարսից թագի(և ոչ միայն պարսից) թագաժառանգը: Այդ մասին գիտակցում էին նաև մերոնք և Հռոմը: Պատերազմն իրեն երկար սպասել չտվեց: Պարսկաստանը կռվում էր հայերի հետ, իսկ Հռոմը օգնում էր Հայաստանին: Դե Հռոմի համար Պարսկաստանը լուրջ մրցակից էր, իսկ, հետևաբար, Հայաստանը` ընկեր: 
Այն ժամանակ զենքի ուժով վերցնել Պարսկաստանը անհնարին էր Հայաստանի համար: Բայց  այդպիդի հսկայական տարածքի տիրակալ դառնալու միտքը ցանկացած ոգ կհրապուրեր: 
Այս պատմածիս զուգահեռ, արդեն 3 դար քրիստոնեական քարոզիչները կպած քարոզում էին: Բնականաբար ստեղծվել էր  ինչ-որ խլրտոց: Այն այնպիսին չէր, որ ընդուներ համատարած բնույթ, բայց դրա մասին վերևներում տեղյակ էին: Հեթանոսությունն ու զրադաշտը` պարսից և հայ ժողովրդի դավանած կրոնները, արդեն շատ վաղուց կային և պարսիկին համոզել պաշտել Արամազդին, համաձայնվեք, դժվար գործ է. որ համոզվելու լիներ, հեն ա, մինչև էդ կհամաձայնվեր: 
Դե խորամանկ Ահմեդը(Տրդատը) շատ խորամանկ խորամանկություն հնարեց` քրիստոնեության միջոցով ժողովրդի աջակցությունը ստանալ ու նրա ձեռքով վերցնել Սասանյանների իշխանությունը: Բայց դրա համար պետք է, նախ, ինքը դառնար քրիստոնյաների ապավեն: Մեծ խաղ էր, որտեղ խաղաթուղթը ժողովուրդն էր:                                                                                                                                                       Հաղթելու դեպքում նա ստանում էր մի հսկայական պետություն , պարտվելու դեպքում` քարուքանդ եղած Հայաստան: Նա պարտվեց բնությանը: Ըստ երևույթի, նա հաշվի չառավ   մահկանացուի կյանքի տևողությունը:    Նա մահացավ, այդպես էլ չավարտելով իր գործը:  Հեթանոսությունը այնպես էր արմատացել ժողովրդի մեջ, որ ոչ թե մի մարդու կյանք, հազարամյակ չհերիքեց այն արմատախիլ անելու համար: Ցանկանու՞մ էր, արդյոք, ժողովուրդը ընդունել քրիստոնեությունը: Այնպես էր ցանկանում, որ մինչ այժմ` 1700 տարի անց, մենք տոնում ենք հեթանոսական                                                                                                   համարյա  բոլոր տոները: 
Այնքան էր ցանկանում, որ մինչ այժմ մատաղ ենք անում, բայց չենք գիտկցում, որ դա հեթանոսական զոհաբերության արարողություն է: 
Ես համոզված եմ, որ այստեղ Հռոմի մատը խառը պիտի լինի: Իսկ Լուսավորչին ի՞նչ տեղ է հատկացված այս պատմության մեջ: Նա կարող էր վրիժառու լիներ` հիշեցնեմ որ նրա հայրն ու ողջ ընտանիքը կոտորվել էր Տրդատի կողմից ու նա սկզբու դավանում էր քրիստոնեություն` հակապետական կրոն:  Կարող էր լիներ Հռոմի լրտեսը: Իսկ 13 տարի նա ոչ թե նստած էր, այլ փախած: ( Այն ժամանակվա Բեն Լադենն էր ) Լավագույն դեպքում մի խենթ: Մի հսկայական տերության թագավորի կողքին լինել կաթողիկոս ամենախենթին էլ կբուժի, ամենահավատարիմ լրտեսին էլ կգնի ու ամենավրիժառուին էլ կստիպի ներել:

----------


## Cassiopeia

> Այս բոլոր տեսությունները, ասես մտածված հիմարություններ լինեն: Քրիստոնեություն ընդունելու բոլոր հնարավոր պատճառներից մենք ընտրեցին դեբիլությունը:
> Իսկ այժմ դիմում եմ քեզ` ով բանական ընթերցող: 
> 1) Քեզ զարմանալի չի՞ թվում, որ հենց Գրիգորը` սպանված ընտանիքի զավակը դարձավ, սկզբնական պահին հակապետական, կրոնական շարժման առաջնորդը: Ճիշտ է, նա դաստիարակվել է Հռոմում, ինչպես Տրդատը, բայց, եթե նա լիներ Տրդատի կողմնակից, նա հեթանոս կլիներ ու 13 տարի չէր նստի:
> 2) Քեզ չի՞ զարմացնում այն փաստը, որ Տրդատը հանդուգն քրիստոնյաին,  իր հորը սպանողի որդուն չի ուղղրկում դրախտ, փոխարենը գցում է Խոր վիրապը: Էկեք ռեալ նայենք` դրան առնվազն պետք էր կերակրել ու , գոնե  օրը մեկ անգամ,  հանել չիշիկացնելու: Ո՞րն էր իմաստը դրան պահելու:
> 3) Ըստ բոլոր պատմիչների նորմալ` հոգեկան առողջ թագավորը, ամբողջ կյանքը քրիստոնյաներին հալածելուց հետո, մի պահ ուշքի է գալիս, զղջում է իր արարքների համար, ընդունում է քրիստոնեությունը` մարդասիրական կրոնը ու սկսում, շատ մարդասիրականորեն, կոտորել իր ազգն ու երկիրը, հրի ու սրի է առնում իր սեփական պետությունն այնպես, որ հիմա մեր ծագման մասին անգամ հստակ պատկերացում չունենք, որովհետև Տրդատը գթորեն ոչնճացրել է բոլոր սեպագրերն ու այլ պատմական աղբյուրները: Ոչի՞նչ:
> 4) Ինչու՞ էր Վահագնը գլուխ հարթուկում իր Արշակունիներով, Սասանյաններով ու թագաժառանգներով:



Այս ամենին լոկ կհավելեմ մեկ փաստ.
Գրիգոր Լուսավորիչը, լինելով մասամբ ասորի... ինչու ասորիներին ևս չառաջարկեց ու չստիպեց ընդունել քրիստոնեությունը հենց նույն ժամանակ :Think:

----------


## Hrayr

> Դե խորամանկ Ահմեդը(Տրդատը) շատ խորամանկ խորամանկություն հնարեց` քրիստոնեության միջոցով ժողովրդի աջակցությունը ստանալ ու նրա ձեռքով վերցնել Սասանյանների իշխանությունը: Բայց դրա համար պետք է, նախ, ինքը դառնար քրիստոնյաների ապավեն: Մեծ խաղ էր, որտեղ խաղաթուղթը ժողովուրդն էր:                                                                                                                                                       Հաղթելու դեպքում նա ստանում էր մի հսկայական պետություն , պարտվելու դեպքում` քարուքանդ եղած Հայաստան: Նա պարտվեց բնությանը: Ըստ երևույթի, նա հաշվի չառավ   մահկանացուի կյանքի տևողությունը:    Նա մահացավ, այդպես էլ չավարտելով իր գործը:


Սկսենք նրանից որ մի տեղ Տրդատին խորամանկ մի տեղ անհաշվենկատ ես անվանում։ Քո խոսքերում արդեն շփոթմունք ու անճշտություն է նկատվում։
Ես մի քանի հարց կտամ քեզ, ինքդ քեզ պատասխանիր։
Այդ տեղեկությունները ով է հասցրել մեզ և դու ումից ես վերցրել այն։ Ես արդեն սկսում եմ մտածել, որ մի 100 տարի հետո մեր պատմությունը կվերցնեն ադրբեջանի կամ թուրքիայի արխիվներից։ Ցավալի է։ Ավելացնեմ միայն այն որ դրսի մարդը չի կարող իմանալ թե ինչ է կատարվում քո խոհանոցում, իսկ հոգևորի մասին խոսալ ուրիշ աղբյուրներից ամենաքիչը կստացվի այսօրվա աղավաղված պատմությունները։
Ինչպես մի քարոզիչ է ասել հայերի այսքան ժամանակ գոյատևելու գաղտնիքը նրա պապերի նաև Գրիգորի 13 տարվա աղոթքների արդյունքն են երբ նա աղոթում էր մեր ազգի համար։ 
*Է ինչ իմանաք մինչև էտ օտար ուսմունքները մի կողմ չդնեք։*

----------


## Hrayr

> Մենք ունեցել ենք մի գրող, անունը` Լևոն Շանթ: Նա գրել է Հին Աստվածներ ստեղծագործությունը: Անկեղծ ասած, չգիտեմ ինչու, բայց համոզված եմ, որ չես կարդացել կամ էլ կարդալուց ուշադիր չես եղել: Եթե ժամանակ ունես` կարդա, հետո կխոսենք:


Միայն Լևոն Շանթի մասին կասեմ (մնացածի մասին արդեն մանրամասն խոսացել եմ), դա այդ նույն Շանթն է ով բացատրում էր Աստվածպաշտության խղճուկ լինելը, որն իր ժամանակներում մեծ տարածում էր գտել արևմտյան հայաստանում։ Եվ հենց այդ ժամանակ էր երբ մարդիկ թողել էին Աստծուն և գնում էին իրենց կուռքերի հետևից երբ նրանց վրա թափվեց ցեղասպանության արհավիրքը։
Հարց։ Արդյո՞ք ցեղասպանություն տեղի կունենար եթե նրանք Աստծուն չթողնեին։

Շատ հետաքրքիր է մոտ 2000 տարի գոյատևած հայ ազգը զրկվում է մանամից 1.5 մլն բնակչությունից և գրեթե ողջ հայրենիքից, բավարարվելով ավերակնեով ու քարայրներով։ Իմ կարծիքով այդ մնացորդն էլ Աստված թույլ տվեց որ մնա մեզ ոպեսի հասկանանք և դառնանք իրեն։ 
Իսկ ինչ է այսորվա մեր պատկերը՞։

----------


## mkofranc

Քրիստոնեությունը ընդունվել է  301 թվ. Հայաստանում:  Հայաստանը համարում են կամ ենք բիբլիական երկիր <<Նոյյան տապանը Արարատի գլխին կանգնեց մի քանի շաբաթ  հորդառատ անձրևներից հետո>> : Սիրում ենք նշել այս ամենը ,  ամեն անգամ առիթ բաց չենք թողնում:  Բայց , կա մի մեծ բայց,  եկեղեցիներում  վխտում է անառակությունը , խոսքս վերաբերվում է քահանաներին և նմանատիպ կեղծավոր տիտղոսներ կրողներին: Մենք կնքվում ենք , կամ կնքում ենք մեր երեխային ինչ որ մի անառակ քահանայի մոտ , որը իր գումարը գրպաննն է մտցնում և   թեթևաբարո կանանց , իսկ որոշները <<տղամարդկանց >> վրա ծախսում:  Ես իմ աչքով եմ տեսել քահանան իր մեքենայով  անբարոյական կանանց  հետ <<կայֆաֆատ >>  լինելիս կամ հոգեմեդ դեղերի ազդեցության տակ: Համաձայն եմ  ամեն մեկը իր անձնկան կյանքը ունի , բայց Հիսուսի պատվիրաններից է <<Մի շնացի'ր>> : Իսկ նման բան ես դեռ չեմ լսել մահմեդական կրոնավորների մասին, նրանք այնքան զգուշությամբ և հպարտությամբ ու անկեխծությամբ են արտահայտվում իրենց մեչետների մասին, ինչը չես ասի մեր եկեղեցիների մասին: 
 Մի հանգամանք ևս  մոմը եկեղեցում կրկնակի թանկ  է վաճառվում քան  դրսում: Իսկ Հիսուսն  ասել է <<Իմ հոր տունը շուկա չէ >>  , ինչ ասեմ , նույնիսկ Էջմիածնի վանքի տոմսերի գներն են զարմացնում: 
Ես օրինակ ընդհանրապես եկեղեցավորներին չեմ հարգում ,  հավատում եմ Հիսուսին , ինձ համարում եմ չափավոր, ո'չ կեղծավոր հավատացյալ , ինչպես ասում են  ամեն մեկիս Աստվածը իր խիղճն է : 
Ինչ կարծիքի ե°ք..

----------

razmik21 (24.11.2009)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Քրիստոնեությունը ընդունվել է 301 թվ. Հայաստանում: Հայաստանը համարում են կամ ենք բիբլիական երկիր <<Նոյյան տապանը Արարատի գլխին կանգնեց մի քանի շաբաթ հորդառատ անձրևներից հետո>> : Սիրում ենք նշել այս ամենը , ամեն անգամ առիթ բաց չենք թողնում: Բայց , կա մի մեծ բայց, եկեղեցիներում վխտում է անառակությունը , խոսքս վերաբերվում է քահանաներին և նմանատիպ կեղծավոր տիտղոսներ կրողներին: Մենք կնքվում ենք , կամ կնքում ենք մեր երեխային ինչ որ մի անառակ քահանայի մոտ , որը իր գումարը գրպաննն է մտցնում և թեթևաբարո կանանց , իսկ որոշները <<տղամարդկանց >> վրա ծախսում: Ես իմ աչքով եմ տեսել քահանան իր մեքենայով անբարոյական կանանց հետ <<կայֆաֆատ >> լինելիս կամ հոգեմեդ դեղերի ազդեցության տակ: Համաձայն եմ ամեն մեկը իր անձնկան կյանքը ունի , բայց Հիսուսի պատվիրաններից է <<Մի շնացի'ր>> : Իսկ նման բան ես դեռ չեմ լսել մահմեդական կրոնավորների մասին, նրանք այնքան զգուշությամբ և հպարտությամբ ու անկեխծությամբ են արտահայտվում իրենց մեչետների մասին, ինչը չես ասի մեր եկեղեցիների մասին:
> Մի հանգամանք ևս մոմը եկեղեցում կրկնակի թանկ է վաճառվում քան դրսում: Իսկ Հիսուսն ասել է <<Իմ հոր տունը շուկա չէ >> , ինչ ասեմ , նույնիսկ Էջմիածնի վանքի տոմսերի գներն են զարմացնում:
> Ես օրինակ ընդհանրապես եկեղեցավորներին չեմ հարգում , հավատում եմ Հիսուսին , ինձ համարում եմ չափավոր, ո'չ կեղծավոր հավատացյալ , ինչպես ասում են ամեն մեկիս Աստվածը իր խիղճն է :
> Ինչ կարծիքի ե°ք..


Հարգելի mkofranc, Առաքելական եկեղեցին մի կառույց է, որը ունի արդեն շուրջ երկու հազարամյա պատմություն: Հնարավոր չէ մի կառույցի այդ չափ երկարատեվ  գոյատեվումը եթե չլինեն  ամուր եվ  կայուն արմատներ: Լավ կլիներ,որ ձեր խոսքի մեջ նշեիք թե որոնք են ձեր  այն պահանջները, որ Հայ Առաքելական Եկեղեցին չի ապահովում:




> Ես օրինակ ընդհանրապես եկեղեցավորներին չեմ հարգում , հավատում եմ Հիսուսին , ինձ համարում եմ չափավոր, ո'չ կեղծավոր հավատացյալ , ինչպես ասում են ամեն մեկիս Աստվածը իր խիղճն է :


Հարգելի mkofranc, եղեղեցու ծառայողները սրբեր չեն, սովորական մահկանացուներ են իրենց առավելություններով եվ բացթողումներով, ավելի լավ է պարզաբանեք, թե որոնք են այն պայմանները որոնց ապահովման դեպքում դուք ավելի կմոտենաք  Հայ Առաքելական Եկեղեցուն:

----------


## Jatagov

> Քրիստոնեությունը ընդունվել է  301 թվ. Հայաստանում:  Հայաստանը համարում են կամ ենք բիբլիական երկիր <<Նոյյան տապանը Արարատի գլխին կանգնեց մի քանի շաբաթ  հորդառատ անձրևներից հետո>> : Սիրում ենք նշել այս ամենը ,  ամեն անգամ առիթ բաց չենք թողնում:  Բայց , կա մի մեծ բայց,  եկեղեցիներում  վխտում է անառակությունը , խոսքս վերաբերվում է քահանաներին և նմանատիպ կեղծավոր տիտղոսներ կրողներին: Մենք կնքվում ենք , կամ կնքում ենք մեր երեխային ինչ որ մի անառակ քահանայի մոտ , որը իր գումարը գրպաննն է մտցնում և   թեթևաբարո կանանց , իսկ որոշները <<տղամարդկանց >> վրա ծախսում:  Ես իմ աչքով եմ տեսել քահանան իր մեքենայով  անբարոյական կանանց  հետ <<կայֆաֆատ >>  լինելիս կամ հոգեմեդ դեղերի ազդեցության տակ: Համաձայն եմ  ամեն մեկը իր անձնկան կյանքը ունի , բայց Հիսուսի պատվիրաններից է <<Մի շնացի'ր>> : Իսկ նման բան ես դեռ չեմ լսել մահմեդական կրոնավորների մասին, նրանք այնքան զգուշությամբ և հպարտությամբ ու անկեխծությամբ են արտահայտվում իրենց մեչետների մասին, ինչը չես ասի մեր եկեղեցիների մասին: 
>  Մի հանգամանք ևս  մոմը եկեղեցում կրկնակի թանկ  է վաճառվում քան  դրսում: Իսկ Հիսուսն  ասել է <<Իմ հոր տունը շուկա չէ >>  , ինչ ասեմ , նույնիսկ Էջմիածնի վանքի տոմսերի գներն են զարմացնում: 
> Ես օրինակ ընդհանրապես եկեղեցավորներին չեմ հարգում ,  հավատում եմ Հիսուսին , ինձ համարում եմ չափավոր, ո'չ կեղծավոր հավատացյալ , ինչպես ասում են  ամեն մեկիս Աստվածը իր խիղճն է : 
> Ինչ կարծիքի ե°ք..


Ես Քեզ հետ լրիվ համամիտ եմ: Մի երկու բան էլ ես ավելացնեմ: Այսօրվա առաքելական կոչված քահանաները իրենց Աստծո ծառայի տեղ են դրել, բայց ժողովրդին ոչ մի ձրի ծառայություն չեն անում, այլ իրենց աղայի պես են պահում: Մինչ անգամ սգավորին, որ սուգի մեջ է, մինչև փողը չեն վերցնում մխիթարական խոսքեր էլ չեն ուզում ասել: Սրանք ինչ Աստծո ծառաներ են, որ փողով պիտի սգավոր մարդուն մխիթարեն: Կամ հարսանիքների ու կնուքների վերջում հարբած ու հայհոյելով են տուն գնում:
Սրանք Տեր Հիսուսի ժամանակվա կեղծավոր փարիսեցիներից ու դպիրներից էլ ավելի բեթար են..........

----------


## Չամիչ

> Ես Քեզ հետ լրիվ համամիտ եմ: Մի երկու բան էլ ես ավելացնեմ: Այսօրվա առաքելական կոչված քահանաները իրենց Աստծո ծառայի տեղ են դրել, բայց ժողովրդին ոչ մի ձրի ծառայություն չեն անում, այլ իրենց աղայի պես են պահում: Մինչ անգամ սգավորին, որ սուգի մեջ է, մինչև փողը չեն վերցնում մխիթարական խոսքեր էլ չեն ուզում ասել: Սրանք ինչ Աստծո ծառաներ են, որ փողով պիտի սգավոր մարդուն մխիթարեն: Կամ հարսանիքների ու կնուքների վերջում հարբած ու հայհոյելով են տուն գնում:
> Սրանք Տեր Հիսուսի ժամանակվա կեղծավոր փարիսեցիներից ու դպիրներից էլ ավելի բեթար են..........


Եկեղեցու  ծառայողները մսից եվ արյունից են, նրանք իրենց օրը անցկացնում են աղոթքներ  մատուցելով: Աղոթքները մատուցվում են ժողորվդի  խախաղ կեցության, բարօրության. առողջության, հոգու խախաղության եվ փրկության համար: Աստծո բարիքները բոլորինն են, այդ թվում նաեվ եկեղեցու ծառայողինը:

----------


## mkofranc

> Հարգելի mkofranc, Առաքելական եկեղեցին մի կառույց է, որը ունի արդեն շուրջ երկու հազարամյա պատմություն: Հնարավոր չէ մի կառույցի այդ չափ երկարատեվ  գոյատեվումը եթե չլինեն  ամուր եվ  կայուն արմատներ: Լավ կլիներ,որ ձեր խոսքի մեջ նշեիք թե որոնք են ձեր  այն պահանջները, որ Հայ Առաքելական Եկեղեցին չի ապահովում:
> Նախ ես ոչ մեկին պահանջներ չեմ ներկայացնում  , իսկ ներկայացնելու դեպքում սա այն հարթությունը չէ ուր պետք է դրանք բավարարվեն 
> 
> 
> Հարգելի mkofranc, եղեղեցու ծառայողները սրբեր չեն, սովորական մահկանացուներ են իրենց առավելություններով եվ բացթողումներով, ավելի լավ է պարզաբանեք, թե որոնք են այն պայմանները որոնց ապահովման դեպքում դուք ավելի կմոտենաք  Հայ Առաքելական Եկեղեցուն:


Եկեղեցու ծառայողները պետք քաջ գիտակցեն որ ինչ մասնագիտություն են ընտրում , ավելի ճիշտ գիտակցում են , բայց լավ կլիներ որ գիտակցեին որ սուրբ գործ պետք է անեն , Աստծո պատվիրանները հորդորողը տարածողը  պետք է դառնան , այլ ոչ թէ դառնան եկեղեցու ծառայող  , քաջ գիտակցելով որ  մտնելու են սուրբ մի վայր ուր  պորտաբույծներն են գերիշխում , ուր մատը մատին չխփելով  անվաստակ փողեր են աշխատում, հեշտանքներ, բանակից ազատում, սոցիալակն վիճակի բարելավվում ուրիշների դժբախտության հաշվին

----------

Արծիվ (27.09.2009)

----------


## Մեղապարտ

Քննադատության ժամանակ հարկավոր է իրարից տարանջատել համակարգը և նրա մեջ մատնացույց անել այն մասերը որոնք մեզ որպես Առաքելական Եկեղեցու հետևորդների խանգարում են :
Հավատամքը անթերի է եկեղեցին նույն պես իսկ ահա նրա սպասավորները և որոշ առօրեական խնդիրներ անտանելի վատ են կազմակերպված:
Ցիվիլ չեն,շատ դեպքերում նաև վանող են ինչ խոսք խաչին տերն է զորավոր դարձնում:
Խնդիր այն է որ ամենօրյա շփումների մեջ սքեմավոր ծառայողները շատ քիչ են տարբերվում ոստիկանից կամ պռարաբից:Իմ կարծիքով մեր խնդիրները հիմնականում այս մասում են կուտակված:

----------


## Sandarameth

> Ես օրինակ ընդհանրապես եկեղեցավորներին չեմ հարգում


մի քանի հատ վատ եկեղեցական ես տեսել ու արդեն սաղին չես հարգում՞..էտ բժիշկների ու ոստիկանների պատմությունը դառավ...բայց չէ որ բժիշկներն են մարդկանց բուժում և կյանք փրկում..չէ որ ոստիկաններն են հանցագործներին բռնում...իսկ եկեղեցականների մի մասը/կրթված, լավ դաստիարակություն ստացած, ֆանատիզմի չհասած, տրամաբանությունը պահպանած մասը/ լավ մարդիկ են..վառ օրինակ ռուսական ուղղափառ եկեղեցու մմմմ..չեմ հիշում իրա պաշտոնը..մի խոսքով գլխավորը՝ Կիրիլը զգացվում է, որ հոյակապ մարդ է..ով առողջ ուղեղ ունш, ում հետ համոզված եմ հաճելի կլինի զրուցել..այդպիսի եկեղեցականները քիչ չեն..Վազգեն Ա կաթողիկոսը..հոյակապ մարդ էր..շատ էր սիրում տատիկիս ըըը..ոնց ա հայերեն՞..լավ..պեռաշկիները..ամիսը մեկ-երկու անգամ գալիս էր մեր տուն..նստում էր ժամերով և բոլորովս ուտում էինք տատիկիս սարքած պեռաշկիները..ցավոք ես էտ ժամանակ շատ փոքր էի..
իսկ Հայ Առաքելական եկեղեցին՝ հայկական հեթանոսության և ջհուդական քրիստոնեության ինչ-որ անհասկանալի խարնուրդ ա..

----------

Ambrosine (27.09.2009)

----------


## Արծիվ

> Քրիստոնեությունը ընդունվել է  301 թվ. Հայաստանում:  Հայաստանը համարում են կամ ենք բիբլիական երկիր <<Նոյյան տապանը Արարատի գլխին կանգնեց մի քանի շաբաթ  հորդառատ անձրևներից հետո>> : Սիրում ենք նշել այս ամենը ,  ամեն անգամ առիթ բաց չենք թողնում:  Բայց , կա մի մեծ բայց,  եկեղեցիներում  վխտում է անառակությունը , խոսքս վերաբերվում է քահանաներին և նմանատիպ կեղծավոր տիտղոսներ կրողներին: Մենք կնքվում ենք , կամ կնքում ենք մեր երեխային ինչ որ մի անառակ քահանայի մոտ , որը իր գումարը գրպաննն է մտցնում և   թեթևաբարո կանանց , իսկ որոշները <<տղամարդկանց >> վրա ծախսում:  Ես իմ աչքով եմ տեսել քահանան իր մեքենայով  անբարոյական կանանց  հետ <<կայֆաֆատ >>  լինելիս կամ հոգեմեդ դեղերի ազդեցության տակ: Համաձայն եմ  ամեն մեկը իր անձնկան կյանքը ունի , բայց Հիսուսի պատվիրաններից է <<Մի շնացի'ր>> : Իսկ նման բան ես դեռ չեմ լսել մահմեդական կրոնավորների մասին, նրանք այնքան զգուշությամբ և հպարտությամբ ու անկեխծությամբ են արտահայտվում իրենց մեչետների մասին, ինչը չես ասի մեր եկեղեցիների մասին: 
>  Մի հանգամանք ևս  մոմը եկեղեցում կրկնակի թանկ  է վաճառվում քան  դրսում: Իսկ Հիսուսն  ասել է <<Իմ հոր տունը շուկա չէ >>  , ինչ ասեմ , նույնիսկ Էջմիածնի վանքի տոմսերի գներն են զարմացնում: 
> Ես օրինակ ընդհանրապես եկեղեցավորներին չեմ հարգում ,  հավատում եմ Հիսուսին , ինձ համարում եմ չափավոր, ո'չ կեղծավոր հավատացյալ , ինչպես ասում են  ամեն մեկիս Աստվածը իր խիղճն է : 
> Ինչ կարծիքի ե°ք..


Ի՞նչ կարծիքի պետք է լինենք քո կարծիքով, գրվածներտ տեղին են որոշ առումով բայց կարիք չկա մարդկանց քննադատելել ինչքան էլ որ նա լինի եկեղեցում սպասավոր կամ քահանա ու լավ հիշի ամեն մարդ պատասխան պետք է տա իր արածի համար այնպես որ  :Secret: : Այո դու շատ ճիշտ օրինակներ ես բերել Աստվածաշնչից ու այսօր մարդիկ Աստծո խոսքով փող են աշխատում բայց այնուամենայնիվ Աստված մեզ պատվիրել է չդատել քանի որ դատաստանը մի միայն իրենն է: Իսկ նրա մասին որ դու ասում ես Հիսուսին հավատում ես իսկ հետո ավելացնում թե ամեն մեկիս Աստվածը իրա խիղճն է ես շատ մեծ սխալ եմ համարում ու կխնդրեմ որ այդպիսի արտահայտություն այլևս չանես  :Nono:  որովհետև դատաստանի օրը պատասխան չես ունենա Աստծուն: 
Բարին հետտ բարեկամ  :Bye:

----------

Կտրուկ (27.09.2009)

----------


## Կտրուկ

> Ի՞նչ կարծիքի պետք է լինենք քո կարծիքով, գրվածներտ տեղին են որոշ առումով բայց կարիք չկա մարդկանց քննադատելել ինչքան էլ որ նա լինի եկեղեցում սպասավոր կամ քահանա ու լավ հիշի ամեն մարդ պատասխան պետք է տա իր արածի համար այնպես որ : Այո դու շատ ճիշտ օրինակներ ես բերել Աստվածաշնչից ու այսօր մարդիկ Աստծո խոսքով փող են աշխատում բայց այնուամենայնիվ Աստված մեզ պատվիրել է չդատել քանի որ դատաստանը մի միայն իրենն է: Իսկ նրա մասին որ դու ասում ես Հիսուսին հավատում ես իսկ հետո ավելացնում թե ամեն մեկիս Աստվածը իրա խիղճն է ես շատ մեծ սխալ եմ համարում ու կխնդրեմ որ այդպիսի արտահայտություն այլևս չանես  որովհետև դատաստանի օրը պատասխան չես ունենա Աստծուն: 
> Բարին հետտ բարեկամ


Շատ ճիշտ ես նկատել Արծիվ ջան։  
Մեր _ՙդատավորներին_՚ կուզեի նաև հիշեցնել այս տողերի մասին
՝ՙինչ չափով որ չափում ես որիշներին.նույնով էլ կչափվի քեզ համար՚ այսինքն ՝ եթե ուրիշների մոտ որևէ սխալ ենք տեսնում և դատապարտելի համարում՝ ինքներս առավել  պետք է հեռու լինենք այդ ախտերից։
Գրված է նաև որ ՝եթե բարին գիտես ու չես անում՝ դա մեղք է քեզ համար դիտվում։
Ասել կուզեմ. եթե որևէ մեկի առաջ դրել ես սրբության սահման՝ առաջինը այդ սահմանը քեզ համար գծիր.նոր ուրիշների։եթե նկատել ես որ որևէ մեկը սրբության մջ չէ. ուրեմն դու քո կյանքով ցույց տուր թէ  ճշմարտացի ապրելը որն է։
Թէ չէ բոլորս էլ կարող ենք ՙբազմել գահին՚ ու կալում աշխատողների դիտողություն անել։

----------

Second Chance (06.10.2009), Արծիվ (27.09.2009)

----------


## Արծիվ

> Շատ ճիշտ ես նկատել Արծիվ ջան։  
> Մեր _ՙդատավորներին_՚ կուզեի նաև հիշեցնել այս տողերի մասին
> ՝ՙինչ չափով որ չափում ես որիշներին.նույնով էլ կչափվի քեզ համար՚ այսինքն ՝ եթե ուրիշների մոտ որևէ սխալ ենք տեսնում և դատապարտելի համարում՝ ինքներս առավել  պետք է հեռու լինենք այդ ախտերից։
> Գրված է նաև որ ՝եթե բարին գիտես ու չես անում՝ դա մեղք է քեզ համար դիտվում։
> Ասել կուզեմ. եթե որևէ մեկի առաջ դրել ես սրբության սահման՝ առաջինը այդ սահմանը քեզ համար գծիր.նոր ուրիշների։եթե նկատել ես որ որևէ մեկը սրբության մջ չէ. ուրեմն դու քո կյանքով ցույց տուր թէ  ճշմարտացի ապրելը որն է։
> Թէ չէ բոլորս էլ կարող ենք ՙբազմել գահին՚ ու կալում աշխատողների դիտողություն անել։


Լիովին համամիտ եմ քեզ հետ Կտրուկ ջան և թող տերը օրհնի  :Hands Up:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ես օրինակ ընդհանրապես եկեղեցավորներին չեմ հարգում , հավատում եմ Հիսուսին , ինձ համարում եմ չափավոր, ո'չ կեղծավոր հավատացյալ , ինչպես ասում են ամեն մեկիս Աստվածը իր խիղճն է :
> Ինչ կարծիքի ե°ք..


Կարծում եմ, որ ընդհանրացնում ես :Wink:  Ես էլ վատ կարծիքի էի, մինչև ավելի լավ չծանոթացա եկեղեցու գործունեությանը: Եկեղեցիներում հանգանակության արկղ կա, որտեղ կարող ես նվիրաբերել ինչ-որ գումար եկեղեցուն, բայց գուցե չհավաքվի այնքան գումար, որ բավականացնի տարբեր ծրագրերի, իսկ մեր եկեղեցին բազում ծրագրեր է իրականացնում, այդ թվում՝ բարեգործական: Այդ պատճառով էլ մոմերը վաճառվում են: Իսկ արարողությունները անվճար են, ուղղակի մարդիկ գումար տալիս են որպես հանգանակություն եկեղեցուն: Այլ բան է, որ եկեղեցականը այդ գումարը դնում է իր գրպանը: Բայց բոլորը չէ, որ այդպիսին են: Եվ հետո, ես իրենց շատ խիստ չեմ դատում. ճիշտ է իրենց ուսին ծանր բեռ են վերցրել՝ դառնալով <<ուրիշի մեղքերի համար աղոթող>>, այնուամենայնիվ մարդ են, մահկանացու են: Կարդացած կլինես <<Հին աստվածներ>>-ը :Wink: :
Ու մի բան էլ... եկեղեցականներից գրագետ, կարդացած <<խավ>> երևի թե չկա :Think:

----------


## Sandarameth

խավ դժվար...բայց անհատներ կան :Smile:

----------


## razmik21

> Հարգելի mkofranc, Առաքելական եկեղեցին մի կառույց է, որը ունի արդեն շուրջ երկու հազարամյա պատմություն: Հնարավոր չէ մի կառույցի այդ չափ երկարատեվ գոյատեվումը եթե չլինեն ամուր եվ կայուն արմատներ: Լավ կլիներ,որ ձեր խոսքի մեջ նշեիք թե որոնք են ձեր այն պահանջները, որ Հայ Առաքելական Եկեղեցին չի ապահովում


Հարգելի՛ս, եկեղեցու առաքելությունը պետք է լինի Աստծո Խոսքի տարածումը և քարոզումը, ոչ թե ազգային-մշակութային արժեքների կամ պետական պետականության պահպանումը: Իսկ, ցավոք, մեր առաքելական եկեղեցին հիմնականում զբաղվել է հենց վերջին գործառույթներով: Կարծում եք, եթե երկար գոյատևել է այդ կառույցը, ուրեմն, ճի՞շտ ուղղու վրա (Սատանան էլ ավելի երկար է ապրում) : Իհարկե այդպես չէ: Ես չեմ ուզում ասեմ, որ առաքելական եկեղեցում ամեն ինչ սխալ է, քանի որ շատ պարկեշտ ու Աստծուն իսկապես ծառայող քահանաներ գիտեմ, սակայն ընդհանուր առմամբ առաքելական եկեղեցին այսօր չի բավարարում բնակչության հոգևոր պահանջները և Աստծո Խոսքը "լավ չի տարածում":

----------

Արծիվ (25.11.2009)

----------


## may

> Հարգելի՛ս, եկեղեցու առաքելությունը պետք է լինի Աստծո Խոսքի տարածումը և քարոզումը, ոչ թե ազգային-մշակութային արժեքների կամ պետական պետականության պահպանումը: Իսկ, ցավոք, մեր առաքելական եկեղեցին հիմնականում զբաղվել է հենց վերջին գործառույթներով: Կարծում եք, եթե երկար գոյատևել է այդ կառույցը, ուրեմն, ճի՞շտ ուղղու վրա (Սատանան էլ ավելի երկար է ապրում) : Իհարկե այդպես չէ: Ես չեմ ուզում ասեմ, որ առաքելական եկեղեցում ամեն ինչ սխալ է, քանի որ շատ պարկեշտ ու Աստծուն իսկապես ծառայող քահանաներ գիտեմ, սակայն ընդհանուր առմամբ առաքելական եկեղեցին այսօր չի բավարարում բնակչության հոգևոր պահանջները և Աստծո Խոսքը "լավ չի տարածում":


Այո, հատկապես տանը նստած ժամանակ Առաքելական եկեղեցին չի թակում մեր դռներն ու սկսում քարոզել Աստծո խոսքը: Բայց լավ է գոնե փոխարենը Հայաստանում գոյություն ունեն տարբեր ավետարանական ուղղություններ, կազմակերպություններ, որոնք շատ լավ են տարածում Աստծո խոսքը. մարդկանց երեսին միշտ ժպտում են, բարևելիս ասում են <<Խաղաղություն Ձեզ>>, առանց տոկոսադրույքի Սուրբ Հոգի են տալիս (անվերադարձ), երգում են անգլիական, գերմանական, ամերիկյան պարզ  երգեր. <<Նոյ, Նոյ դուռդ բաց...>>, ինչքան օտար, այնքան լավ ու մոդայիկ: Համել միմյանց ԵՂԲԱՅՐ և ՔՈՒՅՐԻԿ են անվանում: 
Այ, եթե այս և նման կարևոր ու սկզբունքային կանոնները կատարի Առաքելական եկեղեցին, կարելի կլինի ասել, որ նա բավարարում է բնակչության հոգևոր պահանջները:

----------

Ambrosine (27.11.2009), davidus (26.11.2009), Monk (25.11.2009), Rammstein (26.11.2009), razmik21 (25.11.2009), Արծիվ (25.11.2009), Նաիրուհի (05.06.2011)

----------


## Monk

> Այո, հատկապես տանը նստած ժամանակ Առաքելական եկեղեցին չի թակում մեր դռներն ու սկսում քարոզել Աստծո խոսքը: Բայց լավ է գոնե փոխարենը Հայաստանում գոյություն ունեն տարբեր ավետարանական ուղղություններ, կազմակերպություններ, որոնք շատ լավ են տարածում Աստծո խոսքը. մարդկանց երեսին միշտ ժպտում են, բարևելիս ասում են <<Խաղաղություն Ձեզ>>, առանց տոկոսադրույքի Սուրբ Հոգի են տալիս (անվերադարձ), երգում են անգլիական, գերմանական, ամերիկյան պարզ  երգեր. <<Նոյ, Նոյ դուռդ բաց...>>, ինչքան օտար, այնքան լավ ու մոդայիկ: Համել միմյանց ԵՂԲԱՅՐ և ՔՈՒՅՐԻԿ են անվանում: 
> Այ, եթե այս և նման կարևոր ու սկզբունքային կանոնները կատարի Առաքելական եկեղեցին, կարելի կլինի ասել, որ նա բավարարում է բնակչության հոգևոր պահանջները:


may ջան, կասկածում եմ, որ ասածդ բոլորը ճիշտ կհասկանան: Բայց ստորագրում եմ գրածիդ տակ :Smile:

----------

may (26.11.2009), Նաիրուհի (05.06.2011), Ներսես_AM (25.11.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Հարգելի՛ս, եկեղեցու առաքելությունը պետք է լինի Աստծո Խոսքի տարածումը և քարոզումը, ոչ թե ազգային-մշակութային արժեքների կամ պետական պետականության պահպանումը: Իսկ, ցավոք, մեր առաքելական եկեղեցին հիմնականում զբաղվել է հենց վերջին գործառույթներով: Կարծում եք, եթե երկար գոյատևել է այդ կառույցը, ուրեմն, ճի՞շտ ուղղու վրա (Սատանան էլ ավելի երկար է ապրում) : Իհարկե այդպես չէ: Ես չեմ ուզում ասեմ, որ առաքելական եկեղեցում ամեն ինչ սխալ է, քանի որ շատ պարկեշտ ու Աստծուն իսկապես ծառայող քահանաներ գիտեմ, սակայն ընդհանուր առմամբ առաքելական եկեղեցին այսօր չի բավարարում բնակչության հոգևոր պահանջները և Աստծո Խոսքը "լավ չի տարածում":


Ինձ 100 տարի մնա պետք չէ Աստծու խոսքը լսելը, քահանաների քարոզները լսելը, եթե գեթ մեկ ազգային-մշակութային արժեք կամ էլ մեր պետականությունը վտանգված լինի:

----------

Նաիրուհի (05.06.2011)

----------


## Moonwalker

*Մոդերատորական. թվով 20 գրառում տեղափոխվել է «Գիտություն և հավատք» թեմայից:*

----------


## հովարս

> Այս բոլոր տեսությունները, ասես մտածված հիմարություններ լինեն:
> Իսկ այժմ դիմում եմ քեզ` ով բանական ընթերցող: 
> 1) Քեզ զարմանալի չի՞ թվում, որ հենց Գրիգորը` սպանված ընտանիքի զավակը դարձավ, սկզբնական պահին հակապետական, կրոնական շարժման առաջնորդը: Ճիշտ է, նա դաստիարակվել է Հռոմում, ինչպես Տրդատը, բայց, եթե նա լիներ Տրդատի կողմնակից, նա հեթանոս կլիներ ու 13 տարի չէր նստի:
> 2) Քեզ չի՞ զարմացնում այն փաստը, որ Տրդատը հանդուգն քրիստոնյաին,  իր հորը սպանողի որդուն չի ուղղրկում դրախտ, փոխարենը գցում է Խոր վիրապը: Էկեք ռեալ նայենք` դրան առնվազն պետք էր կերակրել ու , գոնե  օրը մեկ անգամ,  հանել չիշիկացնելու: Ո՞րն էր իմաստը դրան պահելու:
> 3) Ըստ բոլոր պատմիչների նորմալ` հոգեկան առողջ թագավորը, ամբողջ կյանքը քրիստոնյաներին հալածելուց հետո, մի պահ ուշքի է գալիս, զղջում է իր արարքների համար, ընդունում է քրիստոնեությունը` մարդասիրական կրոնը ու սկսում, շատ մարդասիրականորեն, կոտորել իր ազգն ու երկիրը, հրի ու սրի է առնում իր սեփական պետությունն այնպես, որ հիմա մեր ծագման մասին անգամ հստակ պատկերացում չունենք, որովհետև Տրդատը գթորեն ոչնճացրել է բոլոր սեպագրերն ու այլ պատմական աղբյուրները: Ոչի՞նչ:
> 4) Ինչու՞ էր Վահագնը *գլուխ հարթուկում* իր Արշակունիներով, Սասանյաններով ու թագաժառանգներով:


Իսկ քեզ զարմանալի չի թվում, որ անհեթեթություններ ես դուրս տալիս և ինչպես դու ես ասում, գլուխ հարդուկում:
1) Ինչու՞ պիտի հավատամ քո վարկածներին, եթե ժամանակագիր պատմաբանները արդե ասել են եղելությունը, որովհետև ինչ որ մի սուտ գրված է վիքիպեդիայու՞մ, այնտեղ ես էլ կարող եմ տեղադրել ի՜նչ քեֆս տա: Կամ
2) ինչու՞ պիտի հավատամ այսօրվա պատմագետներին, որոնք իրենց վաստակի համար կարող են ազգը վաճառել:
3) Ինչու՞ եք այդքան վստհ մի բանի համար, որը ինչպես դուք եք ասում հիմնովին վերացվել է(եթե վերացվել է որտեղի՞ց գիտեք)




> անունը` Հռիփսիմե: Տրդատը նրանց բռնում բերում է ու պարտադրում իր հետ ամուսնանալ: Դե Հռիփսիմեն էլ Տրդատի իմացած աղջիկներից չէր` մերժեց: Տրդատն էլ, ինչպես ցանկացած իրեն հարգող բռնապետ, բոլորին տանջամահ է անում


4) Լավա չասեցիր, որ թագավորը այդ կույսերից AIDSով է վարագվում:

հ.գ.
ազգայնամոլությունը վտանգաոր բան է հենց ազգի համար:

----------


## Varzor

Եվ ուրեմն սենց  :Smile: 
1. Քրիստոնեության տարածումը նախնական շրջանում կարող էր կանխել Հռոմը, բայց դա չարեց` պետք էր որ տարածվեր, որովհետև հնարավոր չէր մեկ պետության շրջանակներում հանգիստ պահել անընդհատ աբստամբող տարբեր ազգերին: Պետք էր նրանց բոլորին միավորել մեկ և շատ հանդուրժող գաղափարի շուջ` Քրիստոնեություն: Բնական է դրան դեմ էր քրմական ազդեցիկ դասը, այստեղից էլ հակասություններն ու հալածանքները: Չնայած մի քանի դար հետո քրիստոնյաները սկսեցին հալածել հեթանոսներին և մյուսներին  :Smile: 
Թողնում եմ ձեր դատին Քրիստոնեության առաջացման 2 վարկածները` եկեղեցու տարբերակը և այդ ուսմունքի արհեստական ստեղծումը հռոմեական իշխանության կողմից:
2. 3-րդ դարում Հայաստանում քրիստոնյաների քանակն անհամեմատ քիչ էր, և դրա համար էլ անընդհատ քարոզիչներ էին գալիս` "խոպան" հողը մշակելու համար:
Նույնիսկ պատմիչների կողմից չկա էրիստոնյաների զանգվածային հալածանքի փաստեր, որովհետև այդպիսի զանգվածներ ուղղակի չկային:

Շարունակելի ...

----------

Tig (06.06.2011), յոգի (07.06.2011)

----------


## հովարս

> Եվ ուրեմն սենց 
> 1. Քրիստոնեության տարածումը նախնական շրջանում կարող էր կանխել Հռոմը, բայց դա չարեց` պետք էր որ տարածվեր, որովհետև հնարավոր չէր մեկ պետության շրջանակներում հանգիստ պահել անընդհատ աբստամբող տարբեր ազգերին: Պետք էր նրանց բոլորին միավորել մեկ և շատ հանդուրժող գաղափարի շուջ` Քրիստոնեություն: Բնական է դրան դեմ էր քրմական ազդեցիկ դասը, այստեղից էլ հակասություններն ու հալածանքները: Չնայած մի քանի դար հետո քրիստոնյաները սկսեցին հալածել հեթանոսներին և մյուսներին 
> Թողնում եմ ձեր դատին Քրիստոնեության առաջացման 2 վարկածները` եկեղեցու տարբերակը և այդ ուսմունքի արհեստական ստեղծումը հռոմեական իշխանության կողմից:
> 2. 3-րդ դարում Հայաստանում քրիստոնյաների քանակն անհամեմատ քիչ էր, և դրա համար էլ անընդհատ քարոզիչներ էին գալիս` "խոպան" հողը մշակելու համար:
> Նույնիսկ պատմիչների կողմից չկա էրիստոնյաների զանգվածային հալածանքի փաստեր, որովհետև այդպիսի զանգվածներ ուղղակի չկային:
> 
> Շարունակելի ...


Եւս մի նոր ''տեսություն''

----------


## հովարս

> .....Նույնիսկ պատմիչների կողմից չկա էրիստոնյաների զանգվածային հալածանքի փաստեր, որովհետև այդպիսի զանգվածներ ուղղակի չկային:
> 
> Շարունակելի ...


Սա Էլ քեզ փաստ.:

Թադեոս առաքյալի՝ Հայաստանում ունեցած գործունեության մեջ առանձնահատուկ տեղ է զբաղեցնում Սանատրուկ թագավորի դուստր Սանդուխտի նահատակության պատմությունը, որին մենք հպանցիկ անդրադարձանք Մովսես Խորենացու հաղորդումների հետ կապված: Սանդուխտի մարտիրոսանալը մանրամասն նկարագրված է «Սոփերք»-ում: Թադեոս առաքյալը վարդապետելով հասնում է Արտազ գավառի Շավարշան քաղաքագյուղը, որը Հայոց թագավորների հովոց վայրն էր: Առաքյալի քարոզների ազդեցությամբ շատ-շատերը հավատացին Քրիստոսին, որոնց թվում էր նաև Սանատրուկ թագավորի դուստր Սանդուխտը: Շատ հավատացյալներ թագավորի հրամանով սրամահ արվեցին, իսկ Սանդուխտը բանտ նետվեց: Թադեոս առաքյալը, հրաշքով ազատվելով թագավորական ցասումից, քաջալերում է Սանդուխտին ու մյուս հավատացյալներին, որոնք բանտարկված էին, ամուր մնալ Քրիստոսի հավատին: Դրա արդյունքում 33 բանտապաններ ընդունում են քրիստոնեությունը և մկրտվում: Թագավորի կողմից բանտ ուղարկված իշխանը, որին հանձնարարված էր համոզել Սանդուխտին՝ ետ կանգնել Քրիստոսի հավատից, հավատում է նոր վարդապետությանը՝ իր 50 զինվորների հետ՝ պատճառ դառնալով, որ ևս 200 հոգի նահատակվի Սանատրուկի հրամանով: Սանդուխտին համոզելու անհաջող փորձից հետո սպառնում են տանջանքներով և անգամ կապում են նրան, սակայն աստվածային հրաշքով՝ կապերը քանդվում են: Սանդուխտի մոտ առաքված մի նոր իշխան ևս հավատում է Քրիստոսին և մկրտվելով ստանում Սամվել անունը: Զայրացած Սանատրուկը կարգադրում է նահատակել նրան մի քանի գլխավորների հետ միասին, ինչպես նաև իր մերձավորներից Զարմանդուխտ իշխանուհուն: Տեսնելով իր դստեր անկոտրում կամքը՝ Սանատրուկը կարգադրում է մահապատժի ենթարկել Սանդուխտին, սակայն հրաշքով՝ սխալմամբ զարնվում է դահճապետը, որի հետևանքով 2000 մարդ ևս հավատում է Քրիստոսին և մկրտվում: Այսուհանդերձ՝ Սանդուխտը, խոցվելով կրծքից, նահատակվում է: Երեք օր անց ձերբակալվում է նաև Թադեոս առաքյալը, որին նախ նետում են գազանների առաջ, այնուհետև հնոցը, սակայն առաքյալն անփորձանք դուրս է գալիս այդ արհավիրքներից, որի պատճառով ևս 433 հոգի հավատում է Քրիստոսին, մկրտվում, բայց և շատ չանցած՝ նահատակվում: Որոշում են Թադեոսին գլխատել, սակայն դահիճը սխալմամբ գլխատում է իր եղբայր Զեմենտոսին, որին առաքյալը կենդանացնում է: Այդ հրաշագործության վրա ևս 720 հոգի ընդունում է նոր հավատը, սակայն Թադեոս առաքյալն ի վերջո սրատվում է: Լույս է ճառագում, և մերձակա ժայռերից մեկը ճեղքվելով ներս է առնում Թադեոսի մարմինը, ու 3400 մարդ ևս հավատում է Քրիստոսին: Սանդուխտ կույսի նահատակության օր է նշվում Քաղոց ամսի 7-ը, իսկ Թադեոսինը՝ նույն ամսի 14-ը: «Յայսմաւուրք»-ում օգոստոսի 20-ի տակ ասված է. «Յիշատակ սուրբ առաքելոյն Թադէոսի լուսաւորչին Հայոց, և վկայութիւն աշակերտաց իւրոց Սամուէլի և Զարմանդխտու և բազմութեան հազարոյն որ ընդ նոսա կատարեցան ի Սանատրկոյ»:
շարունակելի...

----------


## Varzor

> Սա Էլ քեզ փաստ.:
> 
> Թադեոս առաքյալի՝ Հայաստանում ունեցած գործունեության մեջ առանձնահատուկ տեղ է զբաղեցնում Սանատրուկ թագավորի դուստր Սանդուխտի նահատակության պատմությունը, որին մենք հպանցիկ անդրադարձանք Մովսես Խորենացու հաղորդումների հետ կապված: Սանդուխտի մարտիրոսանալը մանրամասն նկարագրված է «Սոփերք»-ում: Թադեոս առաքյալը վարդապետելով հասնում է Արտազ գավառի Շավարշան քաղաքագյուղը, որը Հայոց թագավորների հովոց վայրն էր: Առաքյալի քարոզների ազդեցությամբ շատ-շատերը հավատացին Քրիստոսին, որոնց թվում էր նաև Սանատրուկ թագավորի դուստր Սանդուխտը: Շատ հավատացյալներ թագավորի հրամանով սրամահ արվեցին, իսկ Սանդուխտը բանտ նետվեց: Թադեոս առաքյալը, հրաշքով ազատվելով թագավորական ցասումից, քաջալերում է Սանդուխտին ու մյուս հավատացյալներին, որոնք բանտարկված էին, ամուր մնալ Քրիստոսի հավատին: Դրա արդյունքում 33 բանտապաններ ընդունում են քրիստոնեությունը և մկրտվում: Թագավորի կողմից բանտ ուղարկված իշխանը, որին հանձնարարված էր համոզել Սանդուխտին՝ ետ կանգնել Քրիստոսի հավատից, հավատում է նոր վարդապետությանը՝ իր 50 զինվորների հետ՝ պատճառ դառնալով, որ ևս 200 հոգի նահատակվի Սանատրուկի հրամանով: Սանդուխտին համոզելու անհաջող փորձից հետո սպառնում են տանջանքներով և անգամ կապում են նրան, սակայն աստվածային հրաշքով՝ կապերը քանդվում են: Սանդուխտի մոտ առաքված մի նոր իշխան ևս հավատում է Քրիստոսին և մկրտվելով ստանում Սամվել անունը: Զայրացած Սանատրուկը կարգադրում է նահատակել նրան մի քանի գլխավորների հետ միասին, ինչպես նաև իր մերձավորներից Զարմանդուխտ իշխանուհուն: Տեսնելով իր դստեր անկոտրում կամքը՝ Սանատրուկը կարգադրում է մահապատժի ենթարկել Սանդուխտին, սակայն հրաշքով՝ սխալմամբ զարնվում է դահճապետը, որի հետևանքով 2000 մարդ ևս հավատում է Քրիստոսին և մկրտվում: Այսուհանդերձ՝ Սանդուխտը, խոցվելով կրծքից, նահատակվում է: Երեք օր անց ձերբակալվում է նաև Թադեոս առաքյալը, որին նախ նետում են գազանների առաջ, այնուհետև հնոցը, սակայն առաքյալն անփորձանք դուրս է գալիս այդ արհավիրքներից, որի պատճառով ևս 433 հոգի հավատում է Քրիստոսին, մկրտվում, բայց և շատ չանցած՝ նահատակվում: Որոշում են Թադեոսին գլխատել, սակայն դահիճը սխալմամբ գլխատում է իր եղբայր Զեմենտոսին, որին առաքյալը կենդանացնում է: Այդ հրաշագործության վրա ևս 720 հոգի ընդունում է նոր հավատը, սակայն Թադեոս առաքյալն ի վերջո սրատվում է: Լույս է ճառագում, և մերձակա ժայռերից մեկը ճեղքվելով ներս է առնում Թադեոսի մարմինը, ու 3400 մարդ ևս հավատում է Քրիստոսին: Սանդուխտ կույսի նահատակության օր է նշվում Քաղոց ամսի 7-ը, իսկ Թադեոսինը՝ նույն ամսի 14-ը: «Յայսմաւուրք»-ում օգոստոսի 20-ի տակ ասված է. «Յիշատակ սուրբ առաքելոյն Թադէոսի լուսաւորչին Հայոց, և վկայութիւն աշակերտաց իւրոց Սամուէլի և Զարմանդխտու և բազմութեան հազարոյն որ ընդ նոսա կատարեցան ի Սանատրկոյ»:
> շարունակելի...



Հա, բա ոնց, մի քանի հազար մարդ հավատացին, որ առաքյալը գլխատվածին կենդանացրեց, բայց մեռավ սրատվելով, լավ էլի:
Ես հեքիաթներին չեմ հավատում, հրաշքներին եմ միայն հավատում: Հրաշք չէ այն, ինչ չես տեսել  :Smile: 
Ով ք տեսել առաքյալների և սրբերի "աջերը" եկեղեցու գանձարանում: Ընենս տպավորություն ա, որ դրանք կամ մուտանտներ էին, կամ թերաճներ: Առաջյալների աջերը երեխայի թաթիկներ են հիշեցնում, իսկ, եթե չեմ սխալվում, Գայանեի աջի մատնեմատը երեքի փոխարեն 4 ֆալանգ ունի: Լուսավորչի աջն էլ երևի նեգր բասկետբոլիստից են վերցրել, կամ էլ Գրգորիսը քայլում էր ձեռքերը ծնկներին դրած  :Smile:

----------


## հովարս

> Հա, բա ոնց, մի քանի հազար մարդ հավատացին, որ առաքյալը գլխատվածին կենդանացրեց, բայց մեռավ սրատվելով, լավ էլի:
> Ես հեքիաթներին չեմ հավատում, հրաշքներին եմ միայն հավատում: Հրաշք չէ այն, ինչ չես տեսել 
> Ով ք տեսել առաքյալների և սրբերի "աջերը" եկեղեցու գանձարանում: Ընենս տպավորություն ա, որ դրանք կամ մուտանտներ էին, կամ թերաճներ: Առաջյալների աջերը երեխայի թաթիկներ են հիշեցնում, իսկ, եթե չեմ սխալվում, Գայանեի աջի մատնեմատը երեքի փոխարեն 4 ֆալանգ ունի: Լուսավորչի աջն էլ երևի նեգր բասկետբոլիստից են վերցրել, կամ էլ Գրգորիսը քայլում էր ձեռքերը ծնկներին դրած


Դու փաստ ուզեցիր, ես էլ ներկայացրի, մնացածը դու գիտես ՝ քո իրավունքն է:

----------


## Varzor

Շարունակություն...
3. Ինչպես մեզ հայտնի է Արշակունիները իշխում էին Պարթև Աքեմենյան ողջ կայսրության տարածքում ընդգրկված գրեթե բոլոր թագավորություններում, այդ թվում նաև Հայաստանում: Սասանյանների կողմից պարսկական գահի զավթումը միանշանակ չընդունվեց` մի մասը դրանում տեսան առիթ բարձրացնելու իրենց դիրքերը, ինչպես նաև առանձնանալու, մի մասն էլ, որպես տոհմի և արյան պաշտպան ընդվզեցին դրա դեմ: Չեմ կարող ասել, թե Հայոց արքա Խոսրովն ինչ մղումներով էր պայքարում Սասանյանների դմ, սակայն, նրան օգնում էին նաև այլ Արշակունիներ: Ըստ Խորենացու Խոսրովնայնքան նեղեց Պարսից նոր արքային, որ վերջինս փախավ դեպի Հնդկաստանի սահմանը: Սասանյանները կոտորել էին Պարսից Արշակունիների 3 հիմնական տոհմերից 2-ին, իսկ մյուսը շահադիտորեն միասել էր Սասանյաններին: Հենց այս տոհմից էր Անակը` Գրիգորի հայրը: Անակը որպես կեղծ բարեկամ ժամանելով հայաստան սպանում է արքային: Անակի ամբողջ տոհմը կոտորվեց, փրկվեց միայն մի տղա, որին հետ սկսեցին կոչել Գրիգորիս (հետաքրքիր է, թե ինչ էր նրա իսկական անունը, եթե իրոք նա պարթև էր)
4. Վերադառնալով Հայաստան Գրիգորիսը շահում է արքային վստահությունը, սակայն լինելով քրիստոնյա հակադրվում է քրմական դասին, նաև թագավորին: Օրինակ գլխավոր քուրմը, որպես կանոն կամ թագավորի զարմից էր կամ նրա հետ բարեկամական կապեր ուներ: Սակայն Գրիգորիսը նաև հայաստանում ձեռք էր բերել համակիրներ իշխանական և քրմական շրջաններում, ինչպես նաև ուներ համակիրներ թե հռոմում և թե Պարսկաստանում: համախոհներ ուներ նաև արքայական տոհմում, մասնաորապես արքայի քույը,արն ամենայն հավանականությամբ Գրիգորիսի հետ ոչ միայն հոգևոր կապի մեջ էր:
5. Դժվար է հավատալ, որ արքան կենդանի կթողներ այն մարդուն, որը համարվում էր իր հոր դավաճանը և սպանողը, ինչպես նաև խժդժությունների առիթ էր տալիս
Դժվար է ասել, թե կոնկրետ ում ջրաղացին էր ջուր լցնում, սակայն իմ կարծիքով կրկնակի խաղ էր խաղում և ոչմեկի կողմից չեր` ինքն իր կողմից էր:
6. Դատելով Տրդատ արքայի անձի նկարագրություններից, կարելի է ասել, որ ահարկությամբ իր հոր արժանի զավակն էր և, չնայած հռոմեական տարիներին, այնուամենայնիվ մնում էր Արշակունի և դժվար թե չձգտեր ժառանգական իրավունքներին:
7. Գրգորիսը փորձեց իր բարեկամուհու և նրա “ընկերուհիների” միջոցով արքային “դարձի” բերել, սակայն դավադրությունը բացահայտվեց և “կույսերը” սպանվեցին: Սա բնավ կապ չուներ արքայի ցանկասիրության հետ: Հնարավոր է, որ նրանց սպանությունը նաև արքայի հրամանով չէր կատարվել: Կույս լինելը նույնպես բավականին ուժեղ արգումենտ էր և այն ժամանակներում բավականին գնահատվող և թանկարժեք հատկություն էր և սիրված էր մանավանդ արքաների և ազնվականների կողմից: Նշեմ մի փաստ էլ, որ վաղ միջնադարյան քրիստոնեության մեջ կույսերը համարվում էին ”Հիսուսի կանայք” և կուսությունը պահում էին, ոչ թե մաքուր լինելու, այլ իրենց ամուսնուն չդավաճանելու բարոյական սկզբունքի համաձայն:
Որսի ժամանակ հզոր և ահարկու արքան կորավ: Ըստ մի վարկածի խոզ դարձավ, բուժվեց` միայն ակնաջն էր խոզի: Սակայն իրականում, ամենայն հավանականությամբ արքան որսի ժամանակ սպանվեց և նրան փոխարինեցին նմանակով: Քանի որ նմանակն այդքան էլ նման չէր, ապա հորնվեց նրա բորոտության առասպելը: Դան նպատակ էր հետապնդում արքայի մտերիմնրին բացատրելու նրա տեսքրի և պահվածքի փոփոխություները: Նմանատիպ “փոխատեղումներ” հին աշխարհում մեկ անգամ էր, եր իրականացվել էին` հաջող և անհաջող:
8. Արքայի բորոտության մասին պատմությունը նորից ոչ մի քննադատության չի դիմանում: Ստացվում է, որ Գրիգորիսն օժտված էր առաքյալներին և նույնիսկ Հիսուսին հատուկ բորոտներին բժշկելու ունակությամբ: Էլ չեմ ասում զնդանում ենդանի էր մնացել 13 տարի, որի միայն կեսը բավարար էր ամենապինդ առողջությամբ մարդուն, նույնիսկ յոգին սպանելու համար: Հատկանշական է, որ արքային քույր է հորդորում վերադարձնել Գրիգորիսին զնդանից:
9. Արքայի բուժվելուց հետո դեռևս որոշ ժամանկ նրան չէր ընդունում հենց նրա ընտանիքը, մասնավորապես կինը, սակայն պալատականների և իշխանների "հորդորների" շնորհիվ` ընդունեց: Պարզ բան է` թագուհին հստակ գիտեր, որ դա արքան չէ, այլ ուրիշ մարդ: Սակայն այդ "հորդորների" բնույթը կարող էր նույնիսկ պարտադրական լինել սպառնալիքներով ոչ միայն թագուհու այլև նրա մերձավորների և ընտանիքի անդամների կյանքին:
10. Նոր արքան պաշտոնապես ընդունեց քրիստոնեությունը, որը դժգոհությամբ ընդունվեց ոչ միայն քրմական դասի, այլև շատ իշխանների կողմից և ռազմական կոնֆլիկտի առիթ հանդիսացավ:
11. Նոր արքայի ի հայտ գալը գործնականում զրկեց հարևան այլ Արշակունի արքաների օգնությունից:
12. Գրիգորիսի հրամանով սկսեցին արմատախիլ անել հեթանոսությունը` առաջին հերթին ոչնչացնելով քրմական տոհմերը, գրականությունը, պաշտամունքի վայրերը և այլն:
13. Գրիգորիսը արդեն սկսեց տիրապետել բավականին մեծ քաղաքական և տնտեսական ռեսուրսների (հողեր ուներ և բավականաչափ թալանված ավար տաճարներից և սպանվածներից): Փաստացի երկիրը կառավարում էր հենց Գրիգորը իր համախոհների հետ միասին, քանի որ արքան ընդամենը դրածո տիկնիկ էր:
14. Միանգամից նոր հոգևոր և քաղաքական առաջնորդը ձեռնամուխ եղավ տաճարների կառուցմանն ու եկեղեցու ամրապնդմանը: Առնվազն հիմարություն կլինի մտածել, որ ներ տաճարները միանգամից ստացան այլ ճարտարապետական լուծումներ և կառուցվածք: Բնակա է, որ եկեղեցիների շինարարությանհամար բառացիորեն ոչ միայն հիմք էին հանդիսանում մեհյանները, այլև որպես ճարտարապետական լուծումներ ընդունվում էր հեթանոսական, բայց ոչ հելենիստական ճատտարաբետությունը, ինչպես նաև շատ մեհյաններ և տաճարներ չավերվեցին, այլ ուղղակի ձևափոխվեցին եկեղեցիների: Նման օրինակով կառուցվու էին նաև սկզբնական քրիստոնեական եկեղեցիները նաև այլ վայրերում, ինչպես նաև հետագայում մեհյանները:
15. Եկեղեցին ի վիճակի չէր մի անգամից կառուցել իր բրգաձև կառավարման համակարգը, չկաին բավարար քանակով գրագետ և բանիմաց քրիստոնյաներ քահանաներ կարգելու համար: Վերջիններիս դերը սկսեցին կատարել նախկին այն քրմերը կամ նրանց հետևորդները, որոնք Գրիգորի կողմն էին անցել: Օգտագործելով հեթանոսական գիտություն ու գիտելիքները, կարողանում էին սիմբիոտիկ կերպով ժողովրդին համոզել, մանավանդ որ սովորական տգետ գյուղացու համար պաշտամունքը, ոչ թե աստվածների և մեհյանների մեջ էր, այլ “սարսափազդու” քրմի մեջ` ինչ ասում էր, դա էլ ճիշտ էր: Հենց այդ պատճառով էլ մինչ հիմա եկեղեցին պահպանել է ուրույն ինքնատիպ ծեսեր և տոներ` հեթանոսական ծագմամբ: Նույնականացումների կատարումը վերաբերվում էր ժողովրդի կողմից ամենասիրված և ընդունված ավանդույթների պահպանմամբ, և դա մեղմացրեց այն շոկը, որ ապրեց հավատացյալ հեթանոս հայությունը:
16. Քրիստոնեության ընդունումը և Գրգորիսի տոհմի ազդեցությունը հիմք հանդիսացավ հայոց պետականության թուլացման, պետական ինստիտուտի խորտակման և ի վերջո պետության վերացման համար: Ինչպես նաև հայաստանը մի քանի հարյուր տարով, սոցիումի զարգացման տեսանկյունից, ետ ընկավ: Քրիստոնեության ընդունման տարիները խայտառակ երկպառակության և եղբայրասպանության տարիներ էին:
17. Հատկանշական են հետևյալ փաստերը.
- Գրիգորիսի տոհմի հիմնական հենարան հանդիսացան օտար ծագում ունեցող Մամիկոնյանները, որոնց հետ նույնիսկ արյունակցական կապեր ունեին, ինչպես նաև հետագայում Մամիկոնյանները ժառանգեցին նաև կալվածքների մի մասը, ինչպես նաև ստացան սպարապետական նախարարությունը:
- նույնիսկ քրիստոնեության ընդունումից 150 տարի հետո, արքայական ոստանին այդքան մոտ Գողթնը դեռս հեթանոս էր: Զանգվածային տեղայնացված հեթանոսությունը Հայաստանում պահպանվեց ընդհում մինչ 7-րդ դար:
- Հայոց եկեղեցու սրբերի պանթեոնում, բացի գրերի գյուտի մասնակիցներից և Վարդանանցից, մնացած բոլոր սրբերն օտարազգի են, նունիսկ ժողովրդի կողմից սիրված Սարգիսը:
- Ի տարբերություն շատ ազգերի, Հայաստանում բավական երկար պահպանվեց հովվապետի աթոռի ժառանգական փոխանցումը:
- Հայոց եկեղեցու կաթողիկոսների (մանավանդ մինչև ուշ միջնադար) մեծամասնությունը այլազգիներ էին:
- Չկան մեր արքաներիա դամբարանները կամ շիրմաքարերը, մինչդեռ կաթողիկոսներինը բավականին լավ են պահպանվել:
- հայ առաքելական եկեղեցին ակամաից պահպանել է հեթանոսական շատ և շատ մշակությանի և կրոնական ավանդույթներ, որի համար կարելի է նաև շնորհակալ լինել  :Smile: 
18. Անպատասխան հարցեր.
- Այդպես էլ ոչ մի բանական բացատրութոյւն չի կարողանում տալ հենց նույն եկեղեցին, թե ինչու կանգուն մնաց Գառնու տաճարը, չնայած նրան, որ Գառնին քրիստոնյան արքաների ամառանոցային վայր էր նույնպես:
- Ինչու էին քրիստոնեական տաճարները կառուցվում մեհյանների հիմքերի վրա? Մի գուցե ավանդույթի համաձայն “սուրբ տեղը դատարկ չի մնա”, կամ ժամանակն էր սուղ, կամ էլ կան բաներ, որ ավելի լավ պահգելու և թաքցնելու համար միշտ պետք է գլխին կանգնած լինես:
- Արդյոք եկեղեցին չի պահպանել հեթանոսական ժամանակներից մնացած, նույնիսկ թարգմանված կամ արտագրվոծ գիտելիքներ պարունակող գրականություն, որը կապ չունի կրոնի հետ?
- Որտեղ են արքաների գերեզմանները? Միթե արքան չէր օծվում, միթե նրա գերեզմանը մնում էր եկեղեցու ուշադրությունից կամ գրանցումից դուրս?

----------

Tig (08.06.2011), յոգի (07.06.2011), Ջուզեպե Բալզամո (08.06.2011)

----------


## Varzor

> Դու փաստ ուզեցիր, ես էլ ներկայացրի, մնացածը դու գիտես ՝ քո իրավունքն է:


Քո բերածը փաստ չի, դա ընդամենը գրավոր վկայություն է, որին իրավուն ունեմ չհավատալու:
Իսկ իմ բերած փաստերը կարող ես քո աչքով գնալ և տեսնել Էջմիածնում:
Էդ մենակ այդքանն եմ ասել, բա մնացածը ?  :Smile:  Այնքայն հետաքրքիր բաներ եմ տեսել ...
1. Մասնավորապես մտքիցս դուրս չի քալիս մի Կիլիկիայի ժամանակաշրջանի խորանի վարագույր, որտեղ պատկերված է եկեղեցու սրբերի պանթեոնը երկնքում խնջույքի սեղանի մոտ, ինչպես նաև նախկին կաթողիկոսները:
Տարօրինակ է մի փաստ` վարագույրի կենտրոնում պատկերված է մի հրեշտակ, որը ԿԻՆ Է!!!
խնջույքի մասնակիցներն էլ, ոչ միանշանակ հայացքներով նայում են նրան, մասնավորապես վարդանանցից մեկը, խեթ ժպիտով նայելով հրեշտակին և մատով ցույց տալով ինչ-որ բան է շշնջում կողքինի ականջին: Այ ասյպիսին է եղել պատկերացումը դրախտի մասին` դե ասեք, որ հեթանոսական տեսարան չէ  :Smile:  Ի միջիայլոց իսլամում նույնպես դրախտում կույսեր կան  :Smile: 
Չեմ ասում այն քանդակների ու նկարների մասին, որտեղ Հիսուսը մոնղոլոիդ է, Մարիամը ակնհայտ հարավ-արևելյան ասիայի բնակչի տեսքով է, իսկ սրբերը և Հիսուսը մեզ ծանոթ քրիստոնեական երկու մատերի կոմբինացիան այլ կերպ են արտահայտում` բաց են ցուցամատն ու միջնամատը, մնաած մատները փակ են: Ընդ որում  բավականին վաղ շրջանի քանդակներ են:
2. Հայտնի գեղարդը` Հիսուսի կողը խոցած, մեջտեղում խաչ է փորված, սակայն վատ քողարկման արդյունքում հստակ երևում էր սեև մետաղի քողարկման տակից դեղին մետաղը. բրոնզ, պզինձ, ոսկի` ինչ ասես, բացի հռոմեական զինվորի համար այդ ժամանակ ընդունված երկաթյա նիզակածայրից: Էլ չեմ ասում նիզակածայրի տարորինակ ձևի մասին:
3. Կաթողիկոսական գավազանները: տարօրինակօրեն հիշեցնում են այլ գավազանների  :Smile:

----------

յոգի (07.06.2011)

----------


## հովարս

> Քո բերածը փաստ չի, դա ընդամենը գրավոր վկայություն է, որին իրավուն ունեմ չհավատալու:
> Իսկ իմ բերած փաստերը կարող ես քո աչքով գնալ և տեսնել Էջմիածնում:
> Էդ մենակ այդքանն եմ ասել, բա մնացածը ?  Այնքայն հետաքրքիր բաներ եմ տեսել ...
> 1. Մասնավորապես մտքիցս դուրս չի քալիս մի Կիլիկիայի ժամանակաշրջանի խորանի վարագույր, որտեղ պատկերված է եկեղեցու սրբերի պանթեոնը երկնքում խնջույքի սեղանի մոտ, ինչպես նաև նախկին կաթողիկոսները:
> Տարօրինակ է մի փաստ` վարագույրի կենտրոնում պատկերված է մի հրեշտակ, որը ԿԻՆ Է!!!
> խնջույքի մասնակիցներն էլ, ոչ միանշանակ հայացքներով նայում են նրան, մասնավորապես վարդանանցից մեկը, խեթ ժպիտով նայելով հրեշտակին և մատով ցույց տալով ինչ-որ բան է շշնջում կողքինի ականջին: Այ ասյպիսին է եղել պատկերացումը դրախտի մասին` դե ասեք, որ հեթանոսական տեսարան չէ  Ի միջիայլոց իսլամում նույնպես դրախտում կույսեր կան 
> Չեմ ասում այն քանդակների ու նկարների մասին, որտեղ Հիսուսը մոնղոլոիդ է, Մարիամը ակնհայտ հարավ-արևելյան ասիայի բնակչի տեսքով է, իսկ սրբերը և Հիսուսը մեզ ծանոթ քրիստոնեական երկու մատերի կոմբինացիան այլ կերպ են արտահայտում` բաց են ցուցամատն ու միջնամատը, մնաած մատները փակ են: Ընդ որում  բավականին վաղ շրջանի քանդակներ են:
> 2. Հայտնի գեղարդը` Հիսուսի կողը խոցած, մեջտեղում խաչ է փորված, սակայն վատ քողարկման արդյունքում հստակ երևում էր սեև մետաղի քողարկման տակից դեղին մետաղը. բրոնզ, պզինձ, ոսկի` ինչ ասես, բացի հռոմեական զինվորի համար այդ ժամանակ ընդունված երկաթյա նիզակածայրից: Էլ չեմ ասում նիզակածայրի տարորինակ ձևի մասին:
> 3. Կաթողիկոսական գավազանները: տարօրինակօրեն հիշեցնում են այլ գավազանների


Քիչ թե շատ այդ ամեն ինչին տեղյակ եմ:  Թե ով ինչ է հավաքում, ինչով է զբաղվում կամ թե ինչպես է հասկանում՝ իրեց գործն է, դա իմ հավատքը չի փոխում : Քո բերած ճառը հերթական փորձ է անմիտներին մոլորեցնելու համար:
 Մեր տարբերությունը նրանումն է, որ այն ինչ դուք տեսել եք ես էլ եմ տեսել, բայց այն ինչ ես եմ տեսնում՝ դուք չեք տեսնում(փիլիսոփայությունները  անիմաստ են):
Նաև ի  գիտություն քեզ՝ հրեշտակները սեռ չունեն:

----------


## Varzor

> Քիչ թե շատ այդ ամեն ինչին տեղյակ եմ:  Թե ով ինչ է հավաքում, ինչով է զբաղվում կամ թե ինչպես է հասկանում՝ իրեց գործն է, դա իմ հավատքը չի փոխում : Քո բերած ճառը հերթական փորձ է անմիտներին մոլորեցնելու համար:
>  Մեր տարբերությունը նրանումն է, որ այն ինչ դուք տեսել եք ես էլ եմ տեսել, բայց այն ինչ ես եմ տեսնում՝ դուք չեք տեսնում(փիլիսոփայությունները  անիմաստ են):
> Նաև ի  գիտություն քեզ՝ հրեշտակները սեռ չունեն:


Հովարս ջան, դու շատ ես կարծրացել և ցավոք չես հասկանում, թե ես ինչ եմ գրել  :Smile: 
Ես չեմ ասում, թե Աստված չկա, այդպիսի հիմարություն ինձ թույլ չեմ էլ տա  :Smile: 
Չեմ ասում, թե հրեշտակները սեռ ունեն  :Smile:  Ուղղակի փաստն եմ արձանագրում` վարագույրի վրա կին է պատկերված  :Smile: 
Չեմ ասում, թե քրիստոնեությունը վատ բան է: Շատ էլ լավ բան է, բացի լավ հատկանիշներից, ուրիշ բան չի ավելացնում, նույնիսկ եթե չես հավատում Աստվածաշնչին, միևնույն է քրիստոնեության հիմնական գաղափարները համամարդկային են  :Smile: 
Ասում եմ.
1. Մեր եկեղեցին սուտասան է, մարդկանց շատ է խափել և խափում է: Խնդրում եմ սուտասանը չընդհանրացնել: Խոսքս գնում է կոնկրետ դեպքերի մասին: Հաստատ սուտ չի ասում, որ Աստված կա և քրիստոնյա լինելը լավ է: Սրանք շատ էլ ճիշտ ա ասում:
2. Մեր եկեղեցական քրիստոնեությունը քրիստոնեություն չի, այլ հեթանոսության սիմբիոզ:
3. Ներկայիս մարդը այլևս եկեղեցու կարիքը չունի` տառերը գիտենք, Աստվածաշունչը կարողանում ենք կարդալ, եկեղեցու բարոյական խրատներն էլ փուչ են, որովհետև չունեն այլևս նախկին ժամանակների փորձն ու շփումը մարդկանց հետ` այլևս "տնից" չեն:
4. Աստծո տունն էլ այնտեղ է, որտեղ մարդն առանձնանում է իր Աստծուն աղոթելու համար` նույնիսկ իր ննջարանում կամ բաց դաշտում:

Ըստ նույն Աստվածաշնչի, բավարար է միայն հավատալ Աստծուն, հետևել Հիսուսի խոսքին: Սրանից ավել մարդուց բան չի պահանջվում: Սակայն այսքան հասարակ հնչող պահանջ-պատգամները ոչ բոլորի ուժերում են` ամեն մարդ չի կարողանում ինքն իրեն ստիպել այդպես անել, որովհետև եթե 10 հոգուց մեկն էլ այդպես չի անում, ապա մյուս 9-ը վտանգի տակ են: Եվ շատերը չեն ուզում այդ վտանգի տակ լինել:
Ես էլ կուզեի ապրել որպես քրիստոնյա, սակայն չեմ ուզում վտանգի տակ ընկնել: Այսինան պատրաստ չեմ անձնական խնդիրներն ու շահերը մի կողմ դնել հոգուս փրկության համար (սա ընդամենը քրիստոնեության տեսանկյունից մեկնաբանություն էր  :Smile:  ):

----------

յոգի (09.06.2011), Նետ (08.06.2011)

----------


## Ջուզեպե Բալզամո

> «Որովհետև ուր որ երկու կամ երեք հոգի իմ անունով հավաքված լինեն, ես այնտեղ, նրանց մեջ եմ» /Մատթ. 18:20 /: Այսինքն եկեղեցու (որպես Աստծո ընտանիք) մեկտեղ հավաքվելու գլխավոր իմաստն ու նպատակն է՝ վայելել Տիրոջ ներկայությունը և պաշտել ու փառաբանել Նրան:


Պաշտել՝ այո, փառաբանել՝ ինչ խոսք… բայց կարծում եմ Վարզորն ինկատի ուներ եկեղեցու *միջնորդ* դերը: Ես համաձայն եմ այս մտքին.



> 3. Ներկայիս մարդը այլևս եկեղեցու կարիքը չունի` տառերը գիտենք, Աստվածաշունչը կարողանում ենք կարդալ, եկեղեցու բարոյական խրատներն էլ փուչ են, որովհետև չունեն այլևս նախկին ժամանակների փորձն ու շփումը մարդկանց հետ` այլևս "տնից" չեն:


Եկեղեցին ու նրա սպասավորներն այլևս մի էություն չեն: Եկեղեցին,  *որովհետև ուր որ երկու կամ երեք հոգի իմ անունով հավաքված լինեն, ես այնտեղ, նրանց մեջ եմ*, սա է, և միջնորդ չի կարող լինել *հավատացյալի* (Աստծուն գտած մարդ) ու Աստծո միջև: Այլ է Աստծուն փնտրողի դեպքում. ուղղել ճիշտ ճանապարհի, սովորեցնել զգալ Աստծուն և այլն…
Մի բան, որ բավարար կերպ չի արվում… ու չի էլ արվել

----------


## Varzor

> Պաշտել՝ այո, փառաբանել՝ ինչ խոսք… բայց կարծում եմ Վարզորն ինկատի ուներ եկեղեցու *միջնորդ* դերը: Ես համաձայն եմ այս մտքին.
> 
> Եկեղեցին ու նրա սպասավորներն այլևս մի էություն չեն: Եկեղեցին,  *որովհետև ուր որ երկու կամ երեք հոգի իմ անունով հավաքված լինեն, ես այնտեղ, նրանց մեջ եմ*, սա է, և միջնորդ չի կարող լինել *հավատացյալի* (Աստծուն գտած մարդ) ու Աստծո միջև: Այլ է Աստծուն փնտրողի դեպքում. ուղղել ճիշտ ճանապարհի, սովորեցնել զգալ Աստծուն և այլն…
> Մի բան, որ բավարար կերպ չի արվում… ու չի էլ արվել


Միանգամայն համապատասխանում է իմ ասածին  :Smile: 
Իրոք, ի նկատի ունեի ոչ թե եկեղեցին որպես երևույթ, ինչպիսին նկարագրված է Աստավածշնչում, այլ եկեղեցին որպես կրոնական կառույց-կազմակերպություն:

----------


## Jarre

*Մոդերատորական: Վերջին գրառումներից մոտ 20-ը տեղափոխվել է ««Կրոն» բաժնի թեմաներից դուրս քննարկումներ» թեմա՝ բուն թեմայից շեղվելու պատճառով: Մաղթում եմ հաճելի քննարկումներ և կարծիքների փոխանակում *

----------

Moonwalker (11.06.2011), հովարս (11.06.2011)

----------


## Jarre

*Մոդերատորական: 

1) Թեմայի վերնագիրը «Քրիստոնեություն - Առաքելական Եկեղեցի» տարբերակից փոխվել է՝ «Քրիստոնեություն. Հայ Առաքելական Եկեղեցի» տարբերակի։ Անիմաստ չակերտները և գծիկը հանված են։

2) Թեմայի առաջին գրառման մեջ ավելացվել է մի նախադասություն, որը ցույց է տալիս թեմայի նպատակը և ուղղվածությունը։

3) Թեմայից դուրս մի շարք գրառումներ տեղափոխվել են ««Կրոն» բաժնի թեմաներից դուրս քննարկումներ»  թեմա։

4) Մի շարք անձնական հարթության հանված և անիմաստ գրառումներ ջնջված են։

5) Իսկ հիմա ամենակարևորը։ ՀԱԵ-ի անդամների հանդեպ ծաղրական, սադրիչ և վիրավորական գրառումները ջնջված են, իսկ մի քանի գրառում էլ խմբագրված։

Զգուշացնում եմ, որ ոչ մեկի թույլ չեմ տալու ծաղրել կամ ձեռ առնել որևէ մեկի կրոնական զգացմունքները, կամ էլ ցույց տալ յուր անձի հումորի անսահման ունակությունները։

Գրառումների հեղինակները չեն տուգանվել՝ հաշվի առնելով գրառումների վաղեմությունը, բայց հաջորդ նմանատիպ վարքագծի դեպքում կիրառվելու է Ակումբի կանոնադրությամբ նախատեսված բոլոր միջոցները։

Շատ եմ ուզում հուսալ, որ բանը դրան չի հասնի։

Բոլորիդ մաղթում եմ հաճելի գրառումներ և հարգալից երկխոսություն։*

----------

Monk (14.06.2011), Moonwalker (14.06.2011)

----------


## Monk

Մայր Աթոռ Սուրբ Էջմիածնի դիվանապետ Տ. Արշակ եպիսկոպոս Խաչատրյանի հարցազրույցը Ամենայն Հայոց Կաթողիկոսի՝ Վրաստան կատարած այցի շուրջ.

----------

Moonwalker (18.06.2011), հովարս (18.06.2011)

----------


## Monk

Ամփոփվեց Վեհափառի այցը Վրաստան. մամլո ասուլիս Մայր Աթոռում

----------


## Monk

*Վրաստանի խորհրդարանը Հայ Առաքելական Եկեղեցուն իրավական կարգավիճակ է շնորհել*


Վրաստանի խորհրդարանը փոփոխություններ է կատարել Քաղաքացիական օրենսգրքում, ըստ որի հինգ կրոնական միավորման շնորհվում է իրավաբանական անձի կարգավիճակ, հաղորդում է  «Նովոստի-Գրուզիան»:

Իրավաբանական անձի կարգավիճակ է տրվում Վրաստանում  Հայ առաքելական եկեղեցուն, Հռոմի կաթոլիկ եկեղեցուն, մահմեդական եւ հրեական համայնքներին,  Բապտիստական եկեղեցուն:

Օրինագծին դեմ է հանդես եկել ընդդիմադիր «Քրիստենեա-դեմոկրատական» խմբակցությունը: 
«Վրաց եկեղեցին նույնատիպ  կարգավիճակ չունի... Մենք պետք է հասկանանք` արդյոք  Հայաստանն ու Ադրբեջանը պատրաստվում են նման կարգավիճակ շնորհել Վրաց եկեղեցուն, որպեսզի սա չլինի միակողմանի պարզված ձեռք»,-հայտարարել է խմբակացության անդամ Նիկոլոզ Լալիաշվիլին:

Վրաստանի իշխանությունները սակայն պնդում են, որ դրանով Վրաստանի ուղղափառ եկեղեցու դերը չի թուլանում: «Իրավական կարգավիճակի շնորհումը հատուկ իրավունքների ստացում չի նախատեսում, եւ Վրաց եկեղեցին պահպանում է բարձրագույն կարգավիճակը»,-- ի պատասխան ընդդիմադիր պատգամավորի հարցի` ասել է խորհրդարանի փոխխոսնակ Գիգի Ծերեթելին:

Իրավաբանական անձի կարգավիճակը կազմակերպությանը թույլ է տալիս իրականացնել քաղաքական, պետական, սոցիալական, լուսավորչական, մշակութային եւ հանրային այլ գործունեություն` անկախ պետական վերահսկողությունից:
Նյուզ.ամ

----------

հովարս (02.07.2011)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

*Եպիսկոպոսի հէկերը*
Քրիստինե Աղալարյան

12:50, 5 հուլիսի, 2012
Մեծ պաշտոնյաների փոքր հէկերը-6 

Վայոց ձորի մարզի Հերմոն գյուղ մտնելիս առաջինը, որ  ուշադրություն է գրավում, աջ կողմում ջրավազանի նմանվող տարածությունն է: Փոքր հիդրոէլեկտրակայանի` տեղացիների լեզվով ասած «պլատինան» է: Այստեղ հերմոնցի երիտասարդը ձուկ էր բռնում: Ձկնորսն էլ կայանի պահակ Տարոնն էր: Տարոնը ժամանակ առ ժամանակ կարմրախայտ ձուկ է որսում գետից, բայց միայն վերևի հատվածից, որտեղից ներքև արդեն հէկի պատվարն է: Այդտեղից էլ սկիզբ է առնում էլեկտրաէներգիա արտադրող կայանը սնուցող խողովակաշարը: Ձկնուղուն նմանեցնող մի ուղի կա, որտեղով պետք է անցնի ձուկը, բայց ներքևում Տարոնը ձուկ հազվադեպ է որսում, քիչ է:  

Երբ Տարոնին հարցրինք, թե ում է պատկանում հէկը, անվարան պատասխանեց` Սրբազանին: Սրբազանը Վայոց ձորի թեմի առաջնորդ Տեր Աբրահամ եպիսկոպոս Մկրտչյանն է:  Ն.Ս.Օ.Տ.Տ. Գարեգին Բ Ծայրագույն Պատրիարք և Ամենայն Հայոց Կաթողիկոսի կոնդակով 2010-ի դեկտեմբերի 10-ին Հայաստանում հիմնվել էր Վայոց թեմը, և Վայոց թեմի առաջնորդի պաշտոնում ծառայության էր կոչվել Տ. Աբրահամ եպիսկոպոս Մկրտչյանը` ազատվելով Սյունյաց թեմի առաջնորդի պաշտոնից, որը զբաղեցնում էր 1993-ից: 

Հերմոնի գյուղապետ Գայ Օհանյանն էլ ավելի ուշ մեզ հետ զրույցում նույնը հաստատեց՝ ավելացնելով, որ Հերմոնում ոչ թե երկու, այլ երեք փոքր հէկ կա, երեքն էլ Սրբազանինն են:

Տարոնին ասացինք, որ ուզում ենք հէկի պատասխանատուի կամ տնօրենի հետ խոսել, ասաց` Մայիսն է տնօրենը: Մայիսն էլ «գառաժում է լինում», որտեղ մյուս երկու հէկերն են գործում:


*Ամենահետաքրքիրը սկսվում է այստեղից*

Հերմոնը փոքր գյուղ է, մարզկենտրոն Եղեգնաձորից 16 կմ է հեռու: 250 բնակիչ ունի: 90-ականների կեսերին այս գյուղում ամերիկահայ բարերարներ Մայք եւ Սոնա Օհանյանների միջոցներով կառուցվել էին 4 երկհարկանի քարե տներ, որոնցում բնակեցվել էին ծնողազուրկ եւ ազատամարտիկների երեխաների 7 ընտանիք: Ամեն մի շենքի կառուցման համար ծախսվել էր 12.000 ԱՄՆ դոլար:

Երկհարկանի տներից յուրաքանչյուրը նախատեսված էր երկու ընտանիքի համար` յուրաքանչյուրի համար առանձին մուտքով, հողամասով, անասունների համար կից շինություններով: Ընտրվել էր Հերմոնը, որովհետև այն փոքր էր, և բնակչության թիվն ավելացնելու խնդիր կար:

Ծրագիրը ձախողվեց. այսօր այդ 7 ընտանիքներից Հերմոնում միայն մեկն է մնացել` Արմինեի ընտանիքը, որը, սակայն, այլևս ծրագրով նախատեսված տանը չի ապրում: Մանկատան երեխաների համար նախատեսված տները հանգստյան գոտի են դարձել: Բնակիչներն ասում են` էլի Սրբազանինն է: Տարոնը մեզ ուղեկցեց հենց այդ տների մոտ, որտեղ բուռն կերպով շինարարական աշխատանքներ էին ընթանում, սպորտային համալիներ կառուցվում հանգստացողների համար: Հանգստյան գոտու հարեւանությամբ էլ երկու հէկերն էին աշխատում:


Եվ այսպես` Հերմոն գյուղում Սրբազանը 3 փոքր հէկ ունի: «Էլեգիս ՀԷԿ» ՍՊԸ-ով գործում են  2 հէկերը` «Եղեգիսը» և «Հերմոնը», որոնց լիցենզիան ստացել են դեռևս 2003-ին և 2006-ին: «Հերմոնը» Այսաս վտակի վրա է, «Եղեգիսը»` Եղեգիս գետի վրա: Երրորդ փոքր հէկը Եղեգիս գետի Կարակայա վտակի վրա է, գրանցված է «Սանռայզ էլեկտրիկ» ՓԲԸ-ի անունով, լիցենզիա է ստացել 2009-ին, գործում է մեկ տարի: 

Որպես «էլեգիս ՀԷԿ» ՍՊԸ-ի սեփականատեր-մասնակից պետռեգիստրի էլեկտրոնային համակարգում գրանցված էր Սյունիքի հասարակական բարեգործական կազմակերպությունը, որի տնօրենը Մայիս Մկրտչյանն է` Սրբազանի եղբայրը: Մասիս Մկրտչյանն էր բարեգործների անունից պայմանագիր կնքել մանկատան 7 ընտանիքների հետ, որպեսզի վերջիններս ապրեին Հերմոնում: 

Հիմա պետռեգիստրը «էլեգիս ՀԷԿ» ՍՊԸ-ին վերաբերող տեղեկությունները փակել է: Իսկ 2007-ին գրանցված «Սանռայզ էլեկտրիկը» փակ բաժնետիրական ընկերություն է, որի մասին տվյալները նույնպես փակ են: 

Տնօրեն Մայիս Մկրտչյանը մեր այցելության օրը տեղում չէր: «Ասում են Սրբազանինն է, դաժե ասում են` տերտերի գես, բայց կարող է ինքը էնտեղ դակումենտներով ուրիշին է ձևակերպել, ես չգիտեմ»,-անկեղծացավ հերթափոխի պետ Ալեքսան Ալեքսանյանը, ով երեք տարի աշխատում է փհէկում: 

Ալեքսան Ալեքսանյանը պատմեց, որ չնայած փհէկի դրվածքային հզորությունը (նախատեսված հնարավոր հզորությունը) 1 մգվտ/ժ է, բայց փհէկներն այդքան չեն արտադրում, մեկն արտադրում է 520 մգվտ, երկրորդը, որը նույնպես նույն դրվածքային հզորության է, ավելի շատ է արտադրում, քան առաջինը: 

Երկու հէկերը միասին 16 աշխատատեղ են ապահովում Հերմոնի եւ հարևան գյուղերի համար (չնայած Ալեքսան Ալեքսանյանն ու իր գործընկերը Եղեգնաձորից են գալիս Հերմոն` փհէկում աշխատելու):   



Գայ Օհանյանը 6 տարի է` գյուղապետ է: Ասում է` հէկերը ոռոգմանը չեն խանգարում, հէկերի թույլտվությունը տալիս պայման են դրել, որ չխանգարեն, հակառակը, դրանք պետք է համայնքին օգուտ տային: «Օգուտը չեմ կարող ասել, որ տենց օգուտ է տալիս, բայց աշխատատեղեր, հա, կան, գյուղի ջահելների մեծ մասն այնտեղ աշխատում է»,- ասում է գյուղապետը:

Իսկ համայնքի բյուջե հէկերից չնչին գումարներ են փոխանցվում: 2005 թ.՝ Կառավարության որոշումից հետո, երբ խրախուսվեց հէկերի կառուցումը, համայնքի բյուջեին վճարվող գումարները կտրուկ նվազեցին. եթե մինչև 2005 թվականը հէկը Հերմոնի համայնքային բյուջե վճարում էր տարեկան 170 հազար դրամ, ապա հիմա գույքահարկը կազմում է տարեկան 3750 դրամ: 

Սրբազանի հետ մեր հեռախոսազրույցը կարճ տևեց, հարցին` իրե՞նց են պատկանում հէկերը, պատասխանեց.

-Չէ, մերը չեն, բայց ես օգնել եմ, որ դրանք կայանան:

-Իսկ ո՞ւմն է, և ինչո՞ւ եք Դուք օգնել:

-Էս տարածքում ինչ էլ որ տեսնեք, փորձել եմ օգտակար լինել: Մոսկվայից է, մոսկվայաբնակ անձնավորություն է, հայ, վաղուց էնտեղ տեղափոխված:

-Իսկ ո՞վ է, եթե գաղտնիք չէ:

-Չե, չեմ ուզում տենց բաներով լուրեր տալ և թերթում գրել` Սրբազանն ասեց, չասեց, դա ինձ հեչ չի հետաքրքրում, փորձեք հետապնդել, գտնել էդ մարդուն:

-Սյունիքի հասարակական բարեգործական կազմակերպության հետ Դուք որևէ առնչություն ունե՞ք:

-Փակվել է կազմակերպությունը:

-Ե՞րբ:

-Էսօր:

«Ինչո՞ւ է փակվել» հարցն անպատասխան մնաց. «Գրեք՝ ինչ ուզում եք»,- ասաց Տեր Աբրահամ եպիսկոպոս Մկրտչյանն ու ընդհատեց զրույցը:

Աղբյուր

----------

keyboard (21.07.2012), Malxas (10.07.2012), Quyr Qery (10.07.2012), Varzor (10.07.2012), Արէա (09.07.2012), Տրիբուն (12.07.2012)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> *Եպիսկոպոսի հէկերը*
> Քրիստինե Աղալարյան
> 
> 12:50, 5 հուլիսի, 2012
> Մեծ պաշտոնյաների փոքր հէկերը-6


Չեմ հիշում, գրել եմ էս մասին Ակումբում, թե չէ: Եթե գրել եմ, ներողամիտ եղեք մոլորյալիս նկատմամբ: 

Մի տատուս թաղմանը, Աստված հոգին լուսավորի, տերտերը սարկավագ օգնական ուներ: Ինձ հարցրեց թե ինչ եմ աշխատում, ասեցի տնտեսագետ եմ, ասեց, ախպերս կոլեգաներ ենք, ես էլ հարկայինում եմ աշխատում  :LOL: 

Մյուս տատուս թաղմանը, Աստված հոգին լուսավորի, մի 7-8 տարի առաջ էր, նոր մեքենա էի գնել, տերտերն էլ մեր ընտանիքի հետ վաղուց ծանոթ ա էլի, հարցերց. 
- որդյակ, էս նոր ես գնել մեքենադ ?
- հա, տեր հայր
- ինչքան տվեցիր ?
- 8000 ...... _խոսքի էլի, տոշնի չեմ հիշում_ 
- Բա ինչի ինձ չասեցիր շուտ ? Մեր տեր Հարությունը _(խոսքի էլի, անունը չեմ հիշում)_, գնաց իրա խոդով Գերմանիյաից քո ավտոյից թարմ BMW բերեց, վրեն 6000 նստեց, կասեինք մի հատ էլ քո համար կբերեր

----------

keyboard (21.07.2012), Malxas (13.07.2012), Mephistopheles (17.07.2012), Varzor (13.07.2012), Արէա (13.07.2012), Ռուֆուս (13.07.2012)

----------


## Varzor

Հիմա քո բողոքը որնա? Էն որ քո տնտեսագետ կոլեգաները կողքից կրոնական ասպարեզում էլ են փող բռնում, թե որ էժան ավտո չկարացար բերել տաս  :Jpit: 
Բայց գիտես, իմ կարծիքով շատ էլ ճիշտա` թող հոգևորականն իր եկամուտները փնտրի եկեղեցուց դուրս  :LOL:

----------

keyboard (21.07.2012)

----------


## Նետ

> Հիմա քո բողոքը որնա? Էն որ քո տնտեսագետ կոլեգաները կողքից կրոնական ասպարեզում էլ են փող բռնում, թե որ էժան ավտո չկարացար բերել տաս


Որ 8000 անոց մեքենա ա քշում:Դե մի հազար էլ էսյան էնյան կարելի ա չհիշել: :Smile:

----------


## Rammstein

:Think:

----------

Varzor (17.07.2012)

----------


## keyboard

> 


Էս էն ստամբուլցյանն ա, որ ասում էր ջերմուկն ու աղը կծախենք ու Հասյատանի պես հարուստ երկիր չի լինի :LOL:

----------

Varzor (17.07.2012)

----------


## Moonwalker

> 


Ուշադիր չի նայել, չի տեսել, որ մազերի մեջ էլ վեցեր կան: :LOL: 



Բլթ №1՝ «...սատանայապաշտները կամ մասոնները»
Բլթ №2`«...ջնջել Աստծո պատկերի վրայից»

:jhudmasonilluminant

----------

Sambitbaba (02.12.2012), Varzor (17.07.2012)

----------


## Rammstein

> Ուշադիր չի նայել, չի տեսել, որ մազերի մեջ էլ վեցեր կան:
> 
> 
> 
> Բլթ №1՝ «...սատանայապաշտները կամ մասոնները»
> Բլթ №2`«...ջնջել Աստծո պատկերի վրայից»
> 
> :jhudmasonilluminant


Մուն, էդ նկարը ո՛չ ես եմ ուսումնասիրել, ո՛չ էլ` կարծում եմ, դու:
Եթե հավատանք Ստամբոլցյանին, ինքը տեսել ա, որ էդ նշանները ավելի ուշ են ավելացված, քանի որ ներկը հին ներկի ճաքերի արանքներում էլ ա եղել: Եթե կոնկրետ էդ փաստին չհավատալու պատճառ կա, ասա:

Ինչ վերաբերում ա «սատանայապաշտները կամ մասոնները»-ին, բլթ չեմ տեսնում. ո՛չ սատանայապաշտները, ո՛չ էլ մասոնները ինչ-որ օդից հորինած, ֆանտաստիկ, առասպելական էակներ չեն:

----------

Varzor (17.07.2012), Աթեիստ (16.07.2012)

----------


## Moonwalker

> Մուն, էդ նկարը ո՛չ ես եմ ուսումնասիրել, ո՛չ էլ` կարծում եմ, դու:


Ինչի՞ն հավատամ: Նույնիսկ իր ասած խոշոր պիքսելայնության լուսանկարն իմ աչքով չեմ տեսել՝ չնայած վիդեոբլոգ բացելու չափ ժամանակակից տեխնոլոգիաներին ծանոթ մարդու համար դժվարություն չէր ներկայացնի դրա հղումը կցել տեսանյութին (հլը մի կողմ, որ լուսանկարը արվեստ գործերի ուսումնասիրման լավագույն մեթոդը չի, Ստամբոլցյանն էլ նման գնահատականներ տալու լավագույն թեկնածուն չի): 
Լուրջ չի:

Ու հիշելով սոցքարտերի շուրջ նույն պարոնի բարձրացրած վայնասունը, ԻՀԿ, գործ ունենք ոչ այլ ինչի, քան *Հեքսակոսիոյհեքսեկոնտահեքսաֆոբիայի* կլինիկական դրսևորման հետ:  :Pardon:

----------

Freeman (16.07.2012), keyboard (16.07.2012), Varzor (17.07.2012)

----------


## Rammstein

> Ինչի՞ն հավատամ: Նույնիսկ իր ասած խոշոր պիքսելայնության լուսանկարն իմ աչքով չեմ տեսել՝ չնայած վիդեոբլոգ բացելու չափ ժամանակակից տեխնոլոգիաներին ծանոթ մարդու համար դժվարություն չէր ներկայացնի դրա հղումը կցել տեսանյութին (հլը մի կողմ, որ լուսանկարը արվեստ գործերի ուսումնասիրման լավագույն մեթոդը չի, Ստամբոլցյանն էլ նման գնահատականներ տալու լավագույն թեկնածուն չի): 
> Լուրջ չի:
> 
> Ու հիշելով սոցքարտերի շուրջ նույն պարոնի բարձրացրած վայնասունը, ԻՀԿ, գործ ունենք ոչ այլ ինչի, քան *Հեքսակոսիոյհեքսեկոնտահեքսաֆոբիայի* կլինիկական դրսևորման հետ:


Մուն ջան, չգիտեմ` ինչաֆոբիա ունի Ստամբոլցյանը, ինձ չեն էլ հետաքրքրում իրա ֆոբիաները, ինձ միայն փաստերն են հետաքրքրում:
Բարձր որակի նկար չտեղադրելը դեռ չի նշանակում, որ իրա ասածը հերյուրանք ա: Տենց նկար տեղադրելու կարիք էլ չկա, քանի որ նման ուսումնասիրությունը հանրության գործը չի, այլ` մասնագետների:

Եթե գործը արդեն հասել ա նրան, որ հեռուստացույցով են հաղորդում, որ Էջմիածնում սրբապատկերի վրա 666 կա, ապա Եկեղեցին ուղղակի պարտավոր ա մասնագետներ խառնել էդ լուրը հերքելու կամ հաստատելու ու ինչ-որ քայլեր ձեռնարկելու համար:

----------

Varzor (17.07.2012), Աթեիստ (16.07.2012)

----------


## Շինարար

> Մուն ջան, չգիտեմ` ինչաֆոբիա ունի Ստամբոլցյանը, ինձ չեն էլ հետաքրքրում իրա ֆոբիաները, ինձ միայն փաստերն են հետաքրքրում:
> Բարձր որակի նկար չտեղադրելը դեռ չի նշանակում, որ իրա ասածը հերյուրանք ա: Տենց նկար տեղադրելու կարիք էլ չկա, քանի որ նման ուսումնասիրությունը հանրության գործը չի, այլ` մասնագետների:
> 
> Եթե գործը արդեն հասել ա նրան, որ հեռուստացույցով են հաղորդում, որ Էջմիածնում սրբապատկերի վրա 666 կա, ապա Եկեղեցին ուղղակի պարտավոր ա մասնագետներ խառնել էդ լուրը հերքելու կամ հաստատելու ու ինչ-որ քայլեր ձեռնարկելու համար:


Ռամշ, բայց եկեղեցու ներկայացուցիչը ասաց, որ ըտեղ ոչ մի 666 չկա, էլ հերքելը ոնց ա լինում: Տենց լինի, օրը մեկս մի բան կհայտարարենք, հեռուստացույցներին էլ` ջան, կայֆ թեմա ա, ու եկեղեցին էլ հա պիտի մասնագետներ խառնի, որ ինչ-որ բան ապացուցի:

----------

keyboard (16.07.2012), Varzor (17.07.2012)

----------


## Varzor

Այս հարցում կարող են օգտակար լինել միմիայն հայ հեթանոսները  :Jpit: 
Ըստ էության էդ այսպես կոչված 6-երն ընդամենը սպիրալներ են` խոյի պոզերի տեսքով, որը հին հայերի մոտ արևի և հավերժության խորհրդանիշ է եղել` շատ ավելի վաղ, քան սկսել է կիրառվել այսպես կոչված արաբական գիրը:
Ու ըստ այդմ Էջմիածնում ոչ թե սատանապյապաշտներ կան, այլ հեթանոսներ` Միհր աստծու վերջին և ծպտված քրմերը, որոնք գաղտնի կեպրով հեթանոսացնում են բոլրին` մասոնների ինադու  :LOL: 
Կեցցե Վահագնը, որ իր անհաղթահարելի ուժով փշրում է ՀԱԵ-ն և այդ ամենն էլ գցում սատանայապաշտների և մասոնների վրա` թող իրար ուտեն  :LOL: 

ստամբոլցյանը Նաիրիտը փակեց, հիմա էլ ուզումա Էջմիածինը փակեն? Պապին գլխից կխփի  :LOL:

----------

keyboard (17.07.2012)

----------


## Rammstein

> Ռամշ, բայց եկեղեցու ներկայացուցիչը ասաց, որ ըտեղ ոչ մի 666 չկա, էլ հերքելը ոնց ա լինում: Տենց լինի, օրը մեկս մի բան կհայտարարենք, հեռուստացույցներին էլ` ջան, կայֆ թեմա ա, ու եկեղեցին էլ հա պիտի մասնագետներ խառնի, որ ինչ-որ բան ապացուցի:


Իսկ ո՞վ էր Եկեղեցու ներկայացուցիչը, մասնագետ է՞ր, թե՞ ուղղակի իրա պատկերացնելով 6-ը միայն մեր իմացած արաբական 6-ն ա, դրա համար ա տենց ասել:

Շին ջան, նորից եմ ասում, պետք ա ուսումնասիրվի մասնագետների կողմից: Ինձ թվում ա կարելի ա պարզել` իրոք դա ուշ ա նկարված, թե ոչ: Եթե ուշ ա նկարված, կարելի ա ենթադրել, որ ոչ թե հենց նենց ա նկարված, այլ կոնկրետ նպատակով ու ամենահավանականը ինչ-որ գաղափարական նպատակն ա: Ի միջի այլոց հիշեցնեմ, որ մասոնները սիմվոլիկային շատ մեծ տեղ են տալիս, օրինակները լիքն են, օրինակ` 1$-անոց թղթադրամը:

Ես ամենեւին չեմ ասում, թե ընտեղ հաստատ 6-եր են նկարած: Ես ասում եմ` եթե սենց աղմուկ ա հանում, ապա մի հատ հոգեւորականի ասած «ոչ մի 666 չկա»-ն բավարար չի:

----------

Freeman (17.07.2012), Varzor (17.07.2012), Աթեիստ (17.07.2012)

----------


## Շինարար

> Իսկ ո՞վ էր Եկեղեցու ներկայացուցիչը, մասնագետ է՞ր, թե՞ ուղղակի իրա պատկերացնելով 6-ը միայն մեր իմացած արաբական 6-ն ա, դրա համար ա տենց ասել:
> 
> Շին ջան, նորից եմ ասում, պետք ա ուսումնասիրվի մասնագետների կողմից: Ինձ թվում ա կարելի ա պարզել` իրոք դա ուշ ա նկարված, թե ոչ: Եթե ուշ ա նկարված, կարելի ա ենթադրել, որ ոչ թե հենց նենց ա նկարված, այլ կոնկրետ նպատակով ու ամենահավանականը ինչ-որ գաղափարական նպատակն ա: Ի միջի այլոց հիշեցնեմ, որ մասոնները սիմվոլիկային շատ մեծ տեղ են տալիս, օրինակները լիքն են, օրինակ` 1$-անոց թղթադրամը:
> 
> Ես ամենեւին չեմ ասում, թե ընտեղ հաստատ 6-եր են նկարած: Ես ասում եմ` եթե սենց աղմուկ ա հանում, ապա մի հատ հոգեւորականի ասած «ոչ մի 666 չկա»-ն բավարար չի:


Ռամշ, տերտեր էր, սովորական հոգևորական, չգիտեմ, եղբայր, չեմ ուզում վիճել, չեմ էլ սիրում առանձնապես վիճել, ոչ էլ թեման եմ արժանի համարում: Ես սենց եմ համարում, եթե մեկը հայտարարում ա, որ Սիրուշը կամ Սողոմոնը կույս չեն, արդյո՞ք Սիրուշը կամ Սողոմոնը պետք ա մասնագետներ հրավիրեն ու ապացուցեն, որ չէ, իրանք կույս են: Գուցե անհաջող օրինակ եմ բերում, «ժամն է անարդար» (կարծեմ՝ Շելլի), բայց մի խոսքով ասելս էն ա, որ ով ինչում մեղադրի, ճարներս կտրած պետք ա դիմե՞նք մասնագետների, եսիմ, ես տենց չեմ կարծում, էդ ինչ աղմուկ ա որ, լրագրողներ են, նյութ ա կպել, արել են էլի: Բայց գուցե ես սխալ եմ, ինձ համար որպես հավատացյալի էդ 666-ը քիչ ա անհանգստացնում, գուցե արվեստաբանի համար դա զուտ վանդալիզմ որպես անթույլատրելի ա ու նկարները պետք ա փրկել, բայց սենց թե նենց դրանք ժամանակ առ ժամանակ պետք ա ռեստավրացվեն չէ՞: Էդ հարցն էլ էդ ժամանակ կլուծվի, եթե իրոք կա:

----------

keyboard (18.07.2012)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Ռամշ, տերտեր էր, սովորական հոգևորական, չգիտեմ, եղբայր, չեմ ուզում վիճել, չեմ էլ սիրում առանձնապես վիճել, ոչ էլ թեման եմ արժանի համարում: Ես սենց եմ համարում, եթե մեկը հայտարարում ա, որ Սիրուշը կամ Սողոմոնը կույս չեն, արդյո՞ք Սիրուշը կամ Սողոմոնը պետք ա մասնագետներ հրավիրեն ու ապացուցեն, որ չէ, իրանք կույս են: Գուցե անհաջող օրինակ եմ բերում, «ժամն է անարդար» (կարծեմ՝ Շելլի), բայց մի խոսքով ասելս էն ա, որ ով ինչում մեղադրի, ճարներս կտրած պետք ա դիմե՞նք մասնագետների, եսիմ, ես տենց չեմ կարծում, էդ ինչ աղմուկ ա որ, լրագրողներ են, նյութ ա կպել, արել են էլի: Բայց գուցե ես սխալ եմ, ինձ համար որպես հավատացյալի էդ 666-ը քիչ ա անհանգստացնում, գուցե արվեստաբանի համար դա զուտ վանդալիզմ որպես անթույլատրելի ա ու նկարները պետք ա փրկել, բայց սենց թե նենց դրանք ժամանակ առ ժամանակ պետք ա ռեստավրացվեն չէ՞: Էդ հարցն էլ էդ ժամանակ կլուծվի, եթե իրոք կա:


Իսկ եթե էդ մեկը նաև ցույց ա տալիս նկար, որտեղ Սիրուշը կիսահանված փաթաթված ա հարևան Վալոդի՞ն։ Կոիտուսի նկար չունի, գինեկոլոգից էլ տեղեկանք չունի, բայց էսքանի հիման վրա ենթադրում ա, որ Սիրուշն էլ կույս չի։ Հիմա, քանի որ սույն Սիրուշն էլ սաղ գյուղում անուն ա հանել որպես գյուղի վերջին կույս, նա առնվազն պարտավոր ա արդարանալ։

Առանց էն էլ տերտերներն ու «կաթողիկոսը» եկեղեցու անունը հասցրել էլ պլենդուզի մակարդակի։ Եթե էս կարգի «հայտարարությունների» վրա աչք են փակելու, ես կարամ իրանց սկի ոչ էլ քննադատեմ, իրանց գործունեությունը հերիք ա, որ վաղը մարդիկ սաղ շուռ գան դեպի «այլընտրանքային եկեղեցիներ»։

----------

Rammstein (17.07.2012), Varzor (17.07.2012)

----------


## Varzor

> Իսկ եթե էդ մեկը նաև ցույց ա տալիս նկար, որտեղ Սիրուշը կիսահանված փաթաթված ա հարևան Վալոդի՞ն։ Կոիտուսի նկար չունի, գինեկոլոգից էլ տեղեկանք չունի, բայց էսքանի հիման վրա ենթադրում ա, որ Սիրուշն էլ կույս չի։ Հիմա, քանի որ սույն Սիրուշն էլ սաղ գյուղում անուն ա հանել որպես գյուղի վերջին կույս, նա առնվազն պարտավոր ա արդարանալ։
> 
> Առանց էն էլ տերտերներն ու «կաթողիկոսը» եկեղեցու անունը հասցրել էլ պլենդուզի մակարդակի։ Եթե էս կարգի «հայտարարությունների» վրա աչք են փակելու, ես կարամ իրանց սկի ոչ էլ քննադատեմ, իրանց գործունեությունը հերիք ա, որ վաղը մարդիկ սաղ շուռ գան դեպի «այլընտրանքային եկեղեցիներ»։


Լավ էր ասված: Եկեղեցին ուղղակի պարտավոր է Ստամբոլցյանին  մտցնել ցեխը, մերկկացնել զրպարտանքը և նրան անաֆեմայի ենթարկել` որ բոլորն իմանանա, թե ով է իրադրության տերը  :Jpit:

----------

keyboard (18.07.2012)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Որ 8000 անոց մեքենա ա քշում:Դե մի հազար էլ էսյան էնյան կարելի ա չհիշել:


 8000 քշում էի 7 տարի առաջ: Հիմա 35000 եմ քշում ու ոչ էն վախտ եմ բողոքել, ոչ Էլ հիմա, ապեր: Ու ոչ մի ավտոյիս համար չեմ աղոթել: Աղոթում եմ մլորյալ հավատացյալների հոգու փրկության համար: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Տրիբուն

http://www.tert.am/am/news/2012/10/29/ejmiatsin/ 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

keyboard (29.10.2012), Tig (29.10.2012)

----------


## Tig

Ասում են շատ տեղերից արդեն տարել են տարբեր մշակութային կոթողներ...
Եթե նույնիսկ 1000% երաշխիք լինի, որ նորից կվերադարձնեն, ապա կա? արդյոք երաշխիք, որ դրանց տեղափոխությունից հետո հնարավոր է ապացուցել, որ դրանք իսկզբանէ դարերով այդտեղ են եղել դրված... :Think: 

Էս ի?նչ են անում: Էս ի?նչ խայտառակություն ա: Ինչոր ցուցահանդեսի պատրվակով սաղ ավիրում են...

----------

keyboard (29.10.2012), Sambitbaba (30.10.2012), Աթեիստ (29.10.2012)

----------


## keyboard

Ապեր, էդ ծախել են, ոնց որ հայր կոմիտասը ասեց, ով փողը տալիսա նա էլ պատվիրումա թե որտեղ եկեղեցի սարքեն ու ինչ անունով օծեն:
Հիմա Տիգ ջան, փողը տվել են, ասել են կտեղափոխեք, թե առանց շուխուռ կլի ավելի լավ, միանգամից կտանեք նշանակակաետ, թե շուխուռ կլի, կտանեք Էջմիածին ընդե կմնա, շուխուռը կանցնի կտանեք նշանակված վայրը:
Ոնց որ ասում են Տիգ ջան, նաթինգ փերսոնալ, իթս ջըսթ ը բիզնես  :Wink:

----------

Tig (30.10.2012)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Զ՛ի՞նչ խաբար ա 

Նուրհան արք. Մանուկյանը՝ Ամենայն հայոց կաթողիկոսին. «Սպառնալիքը չի՜ պատշաճիր կրոնականին»




> Ն. Ս. Օծութիւն Տ. Տ. Գարեգին Բ. Կաթողիկոս ամենայն հայոց Մայր աթոռ ս. Էջմիածին՝ Հայաստան. Վեհափա՛ռ Տէր Դիպուածով ձեռքս անցաւ տակաւին երէկ տեղի ունեցած Գերագոյն հոգեւոր խորհուրդի հաղորդագրութիւնը» որուն մասնակից ժողովականները ՚Յետ քննարկութեան ընդունած են Նորվան արք. Զաքարեանի հրաժարականը եւ … խնդրանք ներկայացուցած են Վեհիդ հաստատելու զայն: Եւ Նորվան սրբազանի նկատմամբ այդ Ժողովին առած որոշման հետեւանքով՝ իմ վրայ թողած ծանր ու անհաճոյ տպաւորութեան տակ կը գրեմ սոյն նամակը՝ մղուած պարզապէս Հայաստանեայց Առաքելական եկեղեցւոյ» Մայր աթոռին եւ Վեհիդ անձին շահերէն: Յուլիս 31-ի տխրահամբաւ ժողովի մասնակիցները կը ճանչնային Նորվան սրբազանը իբր նուիրեալ եկեղեցական» բարի ու համեստ անձնաւորութիւն մը» ուրեմն ի՞նչն էր որ զիրենք մղեց այդ ճակատագրական սխալ քայլը առնելու: Կարծեմ» երբ օդակայանին մէջ» – կարեւոր չեն ներկաները» – դուք պահանջեցիք Նորվան սրբազանէն վերահաստատել Տէր Վաչէ կոչեցեալ քահանան իր պաշտօնին մէջ» երկիցս կրկնելով՝ «Եթէ մինչեւ յուլիս 1 զինք պաշտօնի չկոչես» այլեւս Մայր աթոռի հետ գործ չունիսե» արդէն ճակատագիրը որոշած էիք: Վեհափառ Տէր» եթէ թոյլ տաք եղբայրաբար պիտի ըսէի» թէ ըսպառնալիքը չի՜ պատշաճիր կրօնականին» նամանաւա՜նդ բարձրաստիճան՝ «Ամենայն հայոց հայրապետինե» որմէ կÿակնկալուի իբր իրա՜ւ ՀՕՐՄԷ ու ներողամիտ ՄԵԾԱՒՈՐէ սիրով ու ներողամիտ ոգիով վերաբերիլ իր զաւակներուն եւ կամ ստորադասներուն հետ եւ նկատմամբ: Ինչպէ՞ս կարելի է եկեղեցւոյ իշխանաւորն անտեսել ի հաշիւ պարզ քահանայի մը» որ նոյնիսկ եթէ իսկապէս որոշ արժանիքներու տէր անձ մըն է» այդ պարագային թելադրելի էր որ Մայր աթոռին ծառայէր: Ինչպէս որ գեղեցիկ բնութիւնը կարիք ունի ազատ շունչի ու լոյսի» մինչ փակ եւ մութ տեղերու մէջ անոր կեանքը կը դառնայ վատառողջ եւ հետեւաμար անշնչելի ու սահմանափակ» նոյնն է պարագան նաեւ ընկերային կեանքին» կազմակերպութիւններուն եւ կրօնական հաստատութիւններուն: Եթէ չեմ սխալիր» յառաջիկայ նոյեմբերին Նորվան սրբազանի առաջնորդական շրջանը կաւարտէր» եւ Գերագոյն հոգեւոր խորհուրդի պատկեր- անդամները կրնային ա՜յն ատեն «ընդունիլե իր հրաժարականը: Միթէ Ձեր «Շինարար կաթողիկոսե-ի համբաւը իսկապէ՞ս կÿուզէք կարգալոյծ հռչակուածներու շարքը երկարելով … ջնջել: Յամենայնդէպս» եղածը անընդունելի եւ մեծ անարդարութիւն մըն էր» եկող՝ Ս. Էջմիածնէն» Հայ ժողովուրդի սրբութիւն սրբոցէն» ու միայն Տէրը գիտէ» թէ տակաւին շարքը որքա՛ն պիտի երկարի: Վեհափառ Տէր» եթէ կը յիշէք մի քանի տարիներ առաջ երբ ամենայն հպարտութեամբ» –եւ այս արդարացիօրէն»– ինծի ցոյց կու տայիք Մայր աթոռի շրջափակէն ներս Ձեր կառուցել տուած գեղեցիկ շէնքերը» ըսի Ձեզի» թէ նիւթական շէնքերուն չափ եւ աւելիով կարեւոր էր հոգեւոր շէնքը ամրացնել» եւ Դուք վստահեցուցիք» թէ այդ եւս պիտի ըլլար: *Սակայն ժամանակը եկաւ փաստելու» թէ արտաքինն ու նիւթականն էր էականն ու Ձեզ հետաքրքրողը:* Իսկ երկու տարի առաջ երբ փորձած էիք մեր ապառողջ Թորգոմ պատրիարքը համոզել» որ «աթոռակիցե մը ընտրել տար» եւ ան մերժած էր Ձեր առաջարկը» ետքը Դուք Արիս արք. Շիրվանեանին» որ ըսած էր Ձեզի. «Մենք մեր կանոնադրութեան մէջ այդպիսի յօդուած մը չունէինքե» որուն Ձեր իրեն կատարած սպառնալիքը եղած է» Ես ձեր բոլորին կարգը կÿառնեմե» ինծի ալ կրկնեցիք նոյնը» եւ իմ պատասխանս եղաւ. «Վեհափառ» ո՞ւր կÿերթաս» ուրիշ բան չե՞ս գիտերե: Անկարելի է» որ վախի եւ սպառնալիքի մթնոլորտի մէջ առողջ սերունդներ հասնին» բան մը որուն պատճառով պիտի տուժեն մեր Ժողովուրդը եւ Մայր եկեղեցին» որոնք ամէն ժամանակէ աւելի կարիքը ունին մաքրակրօն» զարգացած եւ իրա՜ւ եկեղեցականներու եւ ո՜չ թէ գարշապար լիզողներու: Հետեւաμար սոյն գրութեամբ կու գամ Վեհիդ յայտնելու» թէ ի մտի ունենալով ներկայ լարուածութիւնը մեր եկեղեցական կեանքէն ներս» որոշած եմ յառաջիկայ սեպտեմբերի 21-28 տեղի ունենալիք Եպիսկոպոսական ժողովին չմասնակցիլ: Թէեւ Արիս արք. Շիրվանեան ներկայ պիտի գտնուի» սակայն ան չի ներկայացներ Երուսաղէմի պատրիարքութիւնը: Մատչելով ի համբոյր օծեալ աջոյն՝ Նուրհան արք. Մանուկեան (Պատրիարք հայ Երուսաղէմի)


Մեզ անկախությունը փիս պետք էր, որ Հայաստանը վերջնականապես մենք մեր ձեռով վարի տանք, ու էս անգամ կաթողիկոս թևերը քշտած համ էլ եկեղեցին ա ուզում վարի տա  :LOL:  Վոբշեմ, նենց ենք անում, որ էլ ոչ մի բանը վերականգնել չլինի: Օսմանը մեզ ղուրբան, իրանցից լավն ենք:

----------

Jarre (22.08.2013), keyboard (22.08.2013), Moonwalker (22.08.2013), Ներսես_AM (27.08.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ու էս ֆոնի վրա շատ խնդալույա նայվում մեր իշխանաց շնորհավորանքները վեհափառին .... իրանց լավ ախպորը ամեն ձև տեր են կանգնում էլի .. 

Վարչապետը Ն.Ս.Օ.Տ.Տ. Գարեգին Բ-ին ծննդյան տարեդարձի առթիվ շնորհավորական ուղերձ է հղել 

Սերժ Սարգսյանը շնորհավորել է Գարեգին Երկրորդին՝ ծննդյան օրվա առթիվ

Էսօր տեղքը լավ քեֆ-ուրախության մեջ են լինելու - փարվանա, խորոված, քյաբաբ, արաղ, սաունա, պուտանկեք ..... մոմ, հայր մեր ....

----------

Brian_Boru (23.08.2013), Jarre (22.08.2013), keyboard (22.08.2013), Աթեիստ (24.08.2013), Անվերնագիր (22.08.2013)

----------


## Չամիչ

*Մայր Աթոռում ապրելը գնալով դառնում է անհնարին, իսկ մթնոլորտը` վանող*

Աղբյուր՝ http://www.galatv.am/news/view/news5...f8fbd347874226

Ն.Ս.Օ.Տ.Տ. ԳԱՐԵԳԻՆ Բ.

ԾԱՅՐԱԳՈՅՆ ՊԱՏՐԻԱՐՔ ԵՒ

 ԿԱԹՈՂԻԿՈՍ ԱՄԵՆԱՅՆ ՀԱՅՈՑ



Սուրբ Էջմիածին, Հայաստան

Վեհափա՛ռ Տէր,

Բաւական երկար ժամանակ լրջօրէն անդրադարձ ունենալով վերջին մի քանի ամիսներին իմ նկատմամբ կիրառուող անտեղիտալի հալածանքների զարգացումներին, ի վերջոյ ստիպուեցի Ձերդ Սրբութեան բարձր ուշադրութեանը յանձնել հետեւեալ գրութիւնս:  

Փարիզում աւարտելով աստուածաբանական բարձրագոյն ուսման դասընթացը` Ձերդ Սրբութեան թելադրութեամբ անցեալ տարուայ Սեպտեմբերին վերադարձայ Սուրբ Էջմիածնի Մայրավանք` ստանձնելով Գէորգեան ճեմարանի փոխտեսչի պաշտօնը: Առաջին օրուանից լծուեցի իմ հոգեւոր ծառայութեանը` բարձր գիտակցութեամբ, ամենայն պատասխանատուութեամբ, մեծ նախանձախնդրութեամբ ու խանդավառութեամբ: Ցաւ ի սիրտ, կարճ ժամանակ անց իմ բոլոր տեսիլքներն ու երազները յօդս ցնդեցին: Փոխտեսչի պաշտօնից ազատուելուց յետոյ ես չունեցայ որեւէ նոր նշանակում, եւ արդէն շուրջ վեց ամիս է, որ ես անորոշութեան մէջ եմ:

Իմ նկատմամբ դեռեւս ճեմարանից ձեւաւորուած եւ ապա միաբանական կեանքում ընդգծուած խիստ կողմնապահութիւնը, անբարեացակամ ու անհանդուրժող վերաբերմունքը, կապուած իմ հոգեւոր նկարագրի եւ աշխարհայեացքի հետ, ինձ մղեցին դառը յուսախաբութեան, գայթակղութեան, ինքնամեկուսացման եւ անելանելի կացութեան: Վերոյիշեալ խնդիրների առընչութեամբ քանիցս հանգամանօրէն զեկուցագրել եմ Ձերդ Սրբութեանը Յունուար 11, 2013, Փետրուար 14, 2013 եւ Յունիս 22, 2013 թուակիր նամակներով, սակայն հակառակ սպասուածին` գէթ իմ հարցով որեւէ դրական լուծում այդպէս էլ չարձանագրուեց:

Մնալով մենակ իմ խնդիրների հետ, որպէս յարմարագոյն լուծում  ստեղծուած կացութեան դիմաց, փափագ յայտնեցի մշտական ծառայութեամբ մեկնել Երուսաղէմի հայոց պատրիարքարան, ինչն անկատար մնաց` Էջմիածին-Երուսաղէմ ներեկեղեցական յայտնի լարուածութեան պատճառով:

Ակնյայտ է, որ այսօրինակ միջավայրի ներքոյ Մայր Աթոռում ապրելը գնալով դառնում է անհնարին, իսկ մթնոլորտը` վանող: Հոգեպէս ընկճուած եւ տագնապած առկայ ապառողջ յարաբերութիւններից` ձեռք բերեցի նաեւ առողջական խնդիրներ:

Վեհափա՛ռ Տէր, ելնելով այս իրավիճակից` այսու գրութեամբ տեղեկացնում եմ Ձերդ Վեհափառութեանը, որ այս պահից սկսեալ հրաժարւում եմ Մայր Աթոռ Սուրբ Էջմիածնի միաբանութեան անդամութիւնից` հաստատուն մնալով իմ քահանայական կոչման եւ կարգի մէջ:

Առ Աստուած աղօթքով մաղթում եմ Ձեզ գործոց յաջողութիւններ եւ ամենայն բարիք:

Որդիական խոնարհութեամբ

մատչիմ ի համբոյր Ձերդ Սրբութեան  Օծեալ եւ Սուրբ Աջոյն`

----------


## Չամիչ

Ահավոր վատ բաները ա կատարվում եկեղեցու ներսում, էս քանի անգամ ա գնում եմ Սուրբ Զորավոր հայ քահանաւյի փոխարեն ամերիկացի քահանա է ժամերգություն անցկացնում, էս վերջի անգամ 7--կողմերը գնացի, տեսնեմ ամերիկացի քահանան եւ մի քանի այլ ամերիկացիներ նստած են եկեղեցում, իսկ վերեւում կլավիսին ջութակով ինչ որ փորձ են անում, Բախի կանտատաներից մեկն էին սարգում: Էս որոշել են հայ եկեղեցին ծախեն ամերիկացիների՞ն:

----------

Վոլտերա (27.08.2013)

----------


## Չամիչ

Ինձ  հարցնում են՝ բայց ի՞նչ վատ բան կա Բախի մեջ: Բախի կանտատաների մեծ մասը անգիր գիտեմ, պաշտում եմ Բախի երաժշտությունը: Դուք կարծում եք խնդիրը Բախն ա՞: Բախի հետ ոչ մի խնդիր չունեմ, հակառակը: Խնդիրը էն ա, որ ես գնում եմ եկեղեցի, այլ ոչ թե երաժշտական դպրոց, որտեղ ջութակահարները փորձ են անում: Էս ձեւով ե՞ն հարգում մեր հոգեւորականները հայ եկեղեցին: Կամ ինչի՞ պիտի ամերիկացի քահանան հայ եկեղեցում հատուկ ժամերգություն անցկացնի՞: Կարող ա ամերիկացիները ասվածը ուրիշ ա, մերը՝ ուրի՞շ: Ժամերգություն եք ուզում, եկեք կիրակի օրերը ժամերգություն լսեք, էս ի՞նչ ձեւեր ա: Էս ամերիկացիները ադրեն ամեն տեսակ չափ ու սահման անցնում են:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ինձ  հարցնում են՝ բայց ի՞նչ վատ բան կա Բախի մեջ: Բախի կանտատաների մեծ մասը անգիր գիտեմ, պաշտում եմ Բախի երաժշտությունը: Դուք կարծում եք խնդիրը Բախն ա՞: Բախի հետ ոչ մի խնդիր չունեմ, հակառակը: Խնդիրը էն ա, որ ես գնում եմ եկեղեցի, այլ ոչ թե երաժշտական դպրոց, որտեղ ջութակահարները փորձ են անում: Էս ձեւով ե՞ն հարգում մեր հոգեւորականները հայ եկեղեցին: Կամ ինչի՞ պիտի ամերիկացի քահանան հայ եկեղեցում հատուկ ժամերգություն անցկացնի՞: Կարող ա ամերիկացիները ասվածը ուրիշ ա, մերը՝ ուրի՞շ: Ժամերգություն եք ուզում, եկեք կիրակի օրերը ժամերգություն լսեք, էս ի՞նչ ձեւեր ա: Էս ամերիկացիները ադրեն ամեն տեսակ չափ ու սահման անցնում են:


Չամիչ, ամերիկացիները մեղավոր չեն, իրանց հանիստ թող, քյառթու տերտերներդ են ծախու ու անառակաբարո: Հիմա կարաս կաթողիկոսի ջեբը մի երկու մանեթ փող դնես, ու Էջմիածնի տաճարում մի շաբաթով ստրպտիզ շոու կազմակերպես:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Չամիչ, ամերիկացիները մեղավոր չեն, իրանց հանիստ թող, քյառթու տերտերներդ են ծախու ու անառակաբարո: Հիմա կարաս կաթողիկոսի ջեբը մի երկու մանեթ փող դնես, ու Էջմիածնի տաճարում մի շաբաթով ստրպտիզ շոու կազմակերպես:


Արմենչիկի կանցերռտը ապեր… էտի ստրիպտիզից վերան ա… ժողովուրդը խմբակային օրգազմի մեջ ա ընկնում հենց որ Արմենչիկի պոնչո ռոժը տենում ա… ախր շատ սեքսի ա, է՞…

----------

Անվերնագիր (28.08.2013), Տրիբուն (28.08.2013)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Չամիչ, ամերիկացիները մեղավոր չեն, իրանց հանիստ թող, քյառթու տերտերներդ են ծախու ու անառակաբարո: Հիմա կարաս կաթողիկոսի ջեբը մի երկու մանեթ փող դնես, ու Էջմիածնի տաճարում մի շաբաթով ստրպտիզ շոու կազմակերպես:


Խեղճ ամերիկացիներ, ինչ մեղք են: Վաղը մյուս օրն էլ կասեն՝ դավայ, երկու գեյ ամերիկացի կա ուզում են Սուրբ Զորավորում ամուսնան, հենա օրենքը արդեն ընդունել եք, գիտեք չէ՞ մերժել բան չկա, թե չէ հաջորդ օրը կկազմակերպենք թուրքերը ձեզ կգմփացնեն: Ամերիկան չարօրակ ուռուցք ա, որ մեծ արագությամբ ամեն անկյունում տարածվում ա:

----------

Վոլտերա (28.08.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Խեղճ ամերիկացիներ, ինչ մեղք են: Վաղը մյուս օրն էլ կասեն՝ դավայ, երկու գեյ ամերիկացի կա ուզում են Սուրբ Զորավորում ամուսնան, հենա օրենքը արդեն ընդունել եք, գիտեք չէ՞ մերժել բան չկա, թե չէ հաջորդ օրը կկազմակերպենք թուրքերը ձեզ կգմփացնեն: Ամերիկան չարօրակ ուռուցք ա, որ մեծ արագությամբ ամեն անկյունում տարածվում ա:


Չամիչ, քո տրամաբանությունը, եզրահանգումներն ու պատճառահետևանքային կապերը տեսնելու ունակությունը սպանում ա: 

Քույրիկ ջան, ամերիկացիների մայրիգն էլ ընդեղ, սաղս իրանց ատելով ատում ենք, զզվում ենք, ուզում ենք սատկեն պռծնեն: Դու կարա՞ս ամերիկացիերի փոխարեն տեսնես, որ մեր եկեղեցին ու տերտերներն են ցնդվել ու կաթողիկոսից սկսած գողություն, շնություն, նյութապաշտություն ա տիրում, ու ամերիկացին ստեղ կապ չունի:

----------

Jarre (28.08.2013), keyboard (28.08.2013), Ներսես_AM (28.08.2013), Ուլուանա (31.08.2013), Վոլտերա (28.08.2013)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Չամիչ, քո տրամաբանությունը, եզրահանգումներն ու պատճառահետևանքային կապերը տեսնելու ունակությունը սպանում ա: 
> 
> Քույրիկ ջան, ամերիկացիների մայրիգն էլ ընդեղ, սաղս իրանց ատելով ատում ենք, զզվում ենք, ուզում ենք սատկեն պռծնեն: Դու կարա՞ս ամերիկացիերի փոխարեն տեսնես, որ մեր եկեղեցին ու տերտերներն են ցնդվել ու կաթողիկոսից սկսած գողություն, շնություն, նյութապաշտություն ա տիրում, ու ամերիկացին ստեղ կապ չունի:


Տրիբուն, իմ նախորդ գրառման մեջ գրել էի՝ էս ձեւով ե՞ն մեր հոգեւորականները հարգում մեր եկեղեցի՞ն: Մեկ մեկ գնում եմ ժամերգության կեսից թողնում եմ զզված դուրս եմ գալիս, ոչ մի հոգեւոր բան ես չեմ ստանում էտ ժամերգությունից, արագ արագ, գլխառադ անելով, հորանջելով, իրանք իրանց ստիպելով անցկացնում են էտ ժամերգությունը: Եկեղեցու ներսի խնդիրները շատ լավ տեսնում եմ, բայց արդյո՞ք էս դեպքում մեղքը մեր հոգեւորականներինն ա, արդո՞ք ամերիկացիներին մերժելը թանկ չի նստի մեր վրա:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տրիբուն, իմ նախորդ գրառման մեջ գրել էի՝ էս ձեւով ե՞ն մեր հոգեւորականները հարգում մեր եկեղեցի՞ն: Մեկ մեկ գնում եմ ժամերգության կեսից թողնում եմ զզված դուրս եմ գալիս, ոչ մի հոգեւոր բան ես չեմ ստանում էտ ժամերգությունից, արագ արագ, գլխառադ անելով, հորանջելով, իրանք իրանց ստիպելով անցկացնում են էտ ժամերգությունը: Եկեղեցու ներսի խնդիրները շատ լավ տեսնում եմ, բայց արդյո՞ք էս դեպքում մեղքը մեր հոգեւորականներինն ա, արդո՞ք ամերիկացիներին մերժելը թանկ չի նստի մեր վրա:


Փաստորեն, քո ասելով, եթե մենք ամերիկացիրին չթողնենք մեր եկեղոցում ժամերգություն անեն ու Բախ նվագեն, որի մեջ, ի միջի այլոց, ոչ մի վատ բան չկա, մեզ ամերիկացիները բամբիտ կանեն  :Jpit: )) 

Չամիչ, տելեգոնիա արա, սաղ լավ ա ...՛

----------


## Dayana

> Չամիչ, ամերիկացիները մեղավոր չեն, իրանց հանիստ թող, քյառթու տերտերներդ են ծախու ու անառակաբարո: Հիմա կարաս կաթողիկոսի ջեբը մի երկու մանեթ փող դնես, ու Էջմիածնի տաճարում մի շաբաթով ստրպտիզ շոու կազմակերպես:


Մի երկու տարի առաջ երեկոյան ժամերգության էինք գնացել ՝ Մայր Աթոռ, ու ինչ-որ սփյուռքահայեր էին եկել ՝ պսակվում-մսակվում էին, էս կաթողիկոսն էլ հետևներից ընկած պսակադրության համար նախատեսված էն նոր երկեղոցուց սրանց բերել էր Մայր Աթոռ,  ման էր ածում։ Էդ պահին հավատացյալ ժողովրդից մեկն ասեց՝ «Էս մարդիկ ովքե՞ր են», ու պա՜հ, երևի արժանապատվություններին դիպավ, ու թե բա՝ «մենք էս երկիրն ու էս եկեղեցուն փող տվողներն ենք, մորքուր ջան»։ Կատաղեցի, ինչ-որ բան ասեցի ՝ բավականին կոպիտ, բայց հիմա չեմ հիշում թե ինչ, իսկ կաթողիկոսի հեչ պետքն էլ չէր, նույն դեմքով ման էր գալիս։ Մարդու լեզուն էլ չի պտտվում մի հատ հայհոյի կաթողիկոսին։ 

Իսկ դուք ընկել եք մի երկու գեյի հետևից, կարծես թե իրանց գոյության կամ բացակայության դեպքում ինչ-որ լուրջ բան ձեր կյանքում, երկրում, եկեղոցում կամ կրոնական հայացքներում պիտի փոխվի։

----------

Jarre (28.08.2013), keyboard (28.08.2013), Տրիբուն (28.08.2013)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Փաստորեն, քո ասելով, եթե մենք ամերիկացիրին չթողնենք մեր եկեղոցում ժամերգություն անեն ու Բախ նվագեն, որի մեջ, ի միջի այլոց, ոչ մի վատ բան չկա, մեզ ամերիկացիները բամբիտ կանեն )) 
> 
> Չամիչ, տելեգոնիա արա, սաղ լավ ա ...՛


Չգիտեմ, չգիտեմ, դրանք թարախի բշտիկ են, հանկարծ զգույշ չվարվեցիր պայթեցին, սաղ ոտից գլուխ թարախի մեջ թաղվելու ենք: Բայց ինչի՞ պիտի ամերիկացին իրա համար առանձին ժամերգություն անի՞: Էտ ի՞նչ ձեւ ա: Դու դա նորմալ ե՞ս համարում: Ամերիկացու Աստվածը երեւի հայերեն չի հասկանու՞մ, հատուկ անգլերենով ժամերգություն ա պատվիրե՞լ: Կամ դու նորմալ կհամարե՞ս, որ հայը գնա գերմանացու եկեղեցի, որտեղ ամեն օր Բախ ա հնչում ասի մեզ պիտի հատուկ  ժամ հատկացնեք Կոմիտասի պատարագ ենք մատուցելու: Չեն կարա ամեն ինչ չխառնեն իրար, դա արդեն իրանց գենի մեջ ա, իրանց գենը վերածվել ա կոկտեյլի, իրանց ուղեղը թարս ա պտտվում, մինչեւ ամեն ինչ կոկտեյլ չսարքեն իրանք չեն մարսում:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> ...Կամ դու նորմալ կհամարե՞ս, որ հայը գնա գերմանացու եկեղեցի, որտեղ ամեն օր Բախ ա հնչում ասի մեզ պիտի հատուկ  ժամ հատկացնեք Կոմիտասի պատարագ ենք մատուցելու:


Շատ նորմալ կհամարեմ, ավելի քան նորմալ: Կոնկրետ օրօնակներ հիմա չունեմ, բայց համոզված եմ, որ տենց բաներ շատ հաճախ լինում են:

----------

Jarre (28.08.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Հեսա մի հատ թեթև օրինակ կես րոպե գուգլելուց հետո, Չամիչ ջան


Փարիզի Աստվածամոր տաճարում հայկական ծիսակարգով պատարագ տեղի կունենա

http://zham.am/am/news/4018.html

----------

Jarre (28.08.2013)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Իսկ դուք ընկել եք մի երկու գեյի հետևից, կարծես թե իրանց գոյության կամ բացակայության դեպքում ինչ-որ լուրջ բան ձեր կյանքում, երկրում, եկեղոցում կամ կրոնական հայացքներում պիտի փոխվի։


Դայանա ջան, Աստված էնպես ա դասավորել, որ ընտանիք հասկացության բաղադրիչներն են՝ կինը եւ տղամարդը, որպեսզի նոր մարդ ստեղծվի անհրաժեշտա կին եւ տղամարդ: Այլ մոդել Աստված չի նախատեսել, համասեռամոլները հերիք չի Աստծո օրենքները վերանայում են, դեռ մի բան էլ գալիս են եկեղեցի Աստծո երեսին թքում են, ասում են՝ մենք ենք ստեղ օրենքներ թելադրողը:  Դայանա ջան համասեռամոլները պիտի էնքան գիտակցություն ու խիղճ ունենան, որ իրենց թույլ չտան դիպչել մարդկության համար սրբություն հանդիսացող արժեքներին, օրինակ ընտանիքին: Սա արդեն անցնում ա ամեն տեսակ չափ ու սահմանը:

----------


## Չամիչ

> Հեսա մի հատ թեթև օրինակ կես րոպե գուգլելուց հետո, Չամիչ ջան
> 
> 
> Փարիզի Աստվածամոր տաճարում հայկական ծիսակարգով պատարագ տեղի կունենա
> 
> http://zham.am/am/news/4018.html


Մեկ անգամ, նվիրված զոհերի հիշատակին, այլ ոչ թե ամեն կիրակի:

----------


## Dayana

> Դայանա ջան, Աստված էնպես ա դասավորել, որ ընտանիք հասկացության բաղադրիչներն են՝ կինը եւ տղամարդը, որպեսզի նոր մարդ ստեղծվի անհրաժեշտա կին եւ տղամարդ: Այլ մոդել Աստված չի նախատեսել, համասեռամոլները հերիք չի Աստծո օրենքները վերանայում են, դեռ մի բան էլ գալիս են եկեղեցի Աստծո երեսին թքում են, ասում են՝ մենք ենք ստեղ օրենքներ թելադրողը:  Դայանա ջան համասեռամոլները պիտի էնքան գիտակցություն ու խիղճ ունենան, որ իրենց թույլ չտան դիպչել մարդկության համար սրբություն հանդիսացող արժեքներին, օրինակ ընտանիքին: Սա արդեն անցնում ա ամեն տեսակ չափ ու սահմանը:


Չամիչ ջան, Աստված ու մեր եկեղեցին շատ հեռու են իրարից։ 

Ես լրիվ ուրիշ բանի մասին էի խոսում, բայց դու պատասխանեցիր ինչպես ես սպասում էի։

----------

Jarre (28.08.2013), keyboard (28.08.2013), Ներսես_AM (28.08.2013), Տրիբուն (28.08.2013)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Չամիչ ջան, Աստված ու մեր եկեղեցին շատ հեռու են իրարից։ 
> 
> Ես լրիվ ուրիշ բանի մասին էի խոսում, բայց դու պատասխանեցիր ինչպես ես սպասում էի։


Դայան ջան, չի կարելի տենց բաներ ասել, եթե մեր եկեղեցում կան որոշ անարժան հոգեւորականներ դա իրավունք չի տալիս հայտարարել, որ հայ եկեղեցին Աստծուց հեռու է: Մեր եկեղեցին էնպիսի հզոր հոգեւոր ժառանգություն ունի, որ աշխարհը չունի, հայ հոգեւոր երաժշտությունը արդեն մի ամբողջ հարստություն արժի: Նման բան կարող է ասել միայն այն մարդը ով չափազանց հեռու է հայ հոգեւոր մշակույթից:

Էս դեպքում խոսքը միայն հայ եկեղեցու մասին չէր, այլ առհասարակ, համասեռամոլների եկեղեցով ամուսնանալու խնդրին էր վերաբերվում: :Wink:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Մեկ անգամ, նվիրված զոհերի հիշատակին, այլ ոչ թե ամեն կիրակի:


Ազիզ ջան, ի՞նչ կապ ունի: Դու ասում ես Կոմիտասը կաթոլիկ եկեղեցում նորմալ չի, ես ասում եմ նորմալ ա:

----------

keyboard (28.08.2013)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Ազիզ ջան, ի՞նչ կապ ունի: Դու ասում ես Կոմիտասը կաթոլիկ եկեղեցում նորմալ չի, ես ասում եմ նորմալ ա:


Չգիտեմ, ես նորմալ չեմ համարում, որ իրանք ամեն կիրակի անգլերենով պատարագ են մատուցում: Երբ տեսնում եմ ամերիկացիներն են եկեղեցում չեմ մտնում, չնայած սիրում եմ, նաեւ ամերիկյան հոգեւոր երաժշտությունը, բայց կոնկրետ մեր եկեղեցում էտ երաժշտությունը, կոնկրետ իմ համար մի այլ կարգի դիսոնանս ա առաջացնում: Հասկանում ե՞ս դա կոնկրետ հայկական եկեղեցի ա, համերգային դահլիճ չի, որտեղ ով ցանկանա իր երաժշտությունը կմատուցի:

Ես պաշտում եմ Բախի երաժշտությունը, բայց չեմ ուզենա, որ այն հնչի հայկական եկեղեցում, դա կլինի անհարգանք եւ՝ Բախի երաժշտության հանդեպ, եւ՝ հայ հոգեւոր երաժշտության եւ հայ եկեղեցու հանդեպ: 

Եթե ուզում ես խնձորի համարը առնես, պիտի միայն խնձոր ուտես, մրգային աղցանի մեջ խնձորի համը չես առնի:

Բերել են հայ եկեղեցում Բախ են մատուցում, էտ եկեղեցու պատերը արդեն ներծծված ա հայ հոգեւոր երաժշտությամբ, օդի մեջ արդեն հնչում ա էտ երաժշտությունը, էտ աուրայում Բախը ձուլվում ա կորցնում ա իր համն ու հոտը:

----------


## Dayana

> Դայան ջան, չի կարելի տենց բաներ ասել, եթե մեր եկեղեցում կան որոշ անարժան հոգեւորականներ դա իրավունք չի տալիս հայտարարել, որ հայ եկեղեցին Աստծուց հեռու է: Մեր եկեղեցին էնպիսի հզոր հոգեւոր ժառանգություն ունի, որ աշխարհը չունի, հայ հոգեւոր երաժշտությունը արդեն մի ամբողջ հարստություն արժի: Նման բան կարող է ասել միայն այն մարդը ով չափազանց հեռու է հայ հոգեւոր մշակույթից:
> 
> Էս դեպքում խոսքը միայն հայ եկեղեցու մասին չէր, այլ առհասարակ, համասեռամոլների եկեղեցով ամուսնանալու խնդրին էր վերաբերվում:


Եթե Եկեղեցին հոգևոր հովիվներն են, ապա միայն մի քանի արժանիները կան, բայց ես էլի լրիվ ուրիշ բան էի ասում։ 

Ես համասեռամոլության ագիտացիա չեմ անում, ոչ էլ մի կարգին տոլերանտ եմ էդ երույթի նկատմամբ, չնայած ծայրահեղ դեմ լինել էլ չեմ կարող։ Բարդ թեմա ա ու թեմայի շրջանակներից դուրս կգա, բայց եթե հոգևոր հովիվն ուզում է համասեռամոլին ամուսնացնել, ապա ինքը պիտի ծիսակարգ փոխի, իսկ էդ ոչ մի կապ չունի ամերիկայի կամ առավել ևս Բախի հետ։ (Չգիտեմ ինչ կապ ունի Բախն էդտեղ, բոլոր գրառումները չեմ կարդացել): 

Իհարկե մեր եկեղեցու պատերը ներծծված են մեր հոգևոր երաժշտությամբ, իհարկե մեր Կոմիտասից կամ Եկմալյանից լավը՝ մեր ականջի համար ՝ չի կարող լինել, բայց էդ չի նշանակում, որ Եկեղեցի կառույցը ՝ հասարակական կամ պետական ՝ չի կարող ինովացիայի դիմել ՝ ավելի լայն մասշտաբներին հասանելի ու հասկանալի լինելու համար։ Նույնն է հենց արևմտա-արևելա-հայերեն ծիսակարգերը։ 

Ես իհարկե հարգում եմ քո պահպանողական մտքերն էս հարցում, բայց առաքելական եկեղեցում Բախի հոգևոր երաժշտություն ավելացնելը ՝ հատկապես սփյուռքի համար՝ մի մեծ աղետ չի, ավելի մեծ աղետ ա եկեղեցու շքի տակ թմրանյութ վաճառելը։ Իրական Սոդոմն ու Գոմորն էդտեղ ա, իսկ մենք ՝ կրկնում եմ (c ԼՏՊ) ՝ դրել եսիմ ինչի հետևից ենք ընկել։

----------

Վոլտերա (28.08.2013), Տրիբուն (29.08.2013)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Եթե Եկեղեցին հոգևոր հովիվներն են, ապա միայն մի քանի արժանիները կան, բայց ես էլի լրիվ ուրիշ բան էի ասում։ 
> 
> 
> 
> Իհարկե մեր եկեղեցու պատերը ներծծված են մեր հոգևոր երաժշտությամբ, իհարկե մեր Կոմիտասից կամ Եկմալյանից լավը՝ մեր ականջի համար ՝ չի կարող լինել, բայց էդ չի նշանակում, որ Եկեղեցի կառույցը ՝ հասարակական կամ պետական ՝ չի կարող ինովացիայի դիմել ՝ ավելի լայն մասշտաբներին հասանելի ու հասկանալի լինելու համար։ Նույնն է հենց արևմտա-արևելա-հայերեն ծիսակարգերը։


Որպեսզի հոգեւորը դառնա առավել հասանելի, պետք է հաճախակի առնչվել հոգեւորին, պետք է հաճախակի այցելել եկեղեցի,  հոգեւոր երաժշտություն շատ լսել, ուրիշ ճանապարհ չկա: Մի 3-4 տարի  առաջ որ գնում էի եկեղեցի 5 րեպեից ավել չէի կարողանում մնալ, էներգետիկան ինձ համար անսովոր էր: Հետո որոշեցի ավելի հաճախակի առնչվել հոգեւորի հետ, հիմա գնում եմ ու կարող եմ ժամերով վայելել հոգեւոր էներգիան: 
Դայանա ջան, ես չեմ ասել, որ Կոմիտասը ամենալավն ա, ինձ համար Բախը եւ հայ հոգեւոր երաժշտությունը գտնվում են նույն հարթության վրա, հավասարապես երկուսն էլ պաշտում եմ: Բայց ամեն ինչ ունի իր տեղն ու ժամանակը: Բախը պիտի իր տեղում լինի, հայ հոգուերը իր տեղում: Իսկ ամերիկացիները ինչպես միշտ իրանց թարս ուղեղով ամեն ինչ ուզում են համբուրգեր սարքեն: 

Ես պաշտում եմ Բախի երաժշտությունը, բայց հայկական եկեղեցում այն երբեք չեմ լսի, դա իմ ներսում առաջացնում ա ուժեղ դիսոնանս: Հավանաբար էն պատճառով, որ Էնտեղի աուրան արդեն գտնվում ա որոշակի  հաճախականության վրա, հայերեն լեզուն, հայերեն երաժշտությունը, հայկական աղոթքը ստեղծում են որոշաքի էներգետիկ տատանումներ, որոնք ներդաշնակ են իմ ներսի էներգետիկ տատանումներին, քանի որ ես նույնպես  հայ եմ: Ու երբ որ էտ ամենին խառնվում ա այլ էներգետիկ հաճախականության վրա գտնվող տատանումներ առաջանում ա ուժեղ դիսսոնան: Ես հասկանում եմ ամերիկացիներին, էտ դիսոնանս ա իրանց համար նորմալ, իրանք չգիտեն թո ով են, ինչ են, իրանք չունեն կոնկրետ տեսակ:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Չգիտեմ, ես նորմալ չեմ համարում, որ իրանք ամեն կիրակի անգլերենով պատարագ են մատուցում: Երբ տեսնում եմ ամերիկացիներն են եկեղեցում չեմ մտնում, չնայած սիրում եմ, նաեւ ամերիկյան հոգեւոր երաժշտությունը, բայց կոնկրետ մեր եկեղեցում էտ երաժշտությունը, կոնկրետ իմ համար մի այլ կարգի դիսոնանս ա առաջացնում: Հասկանում ե՞ս դա կոնկրետ հայկական եկեղեցի ա, համերգային դահլիճ չի, որտեղ ով ցանկանա իր երաժշտությունը կմատուցի:
> 
> Ես պաշտում եմ Բախի երաժշտությունը, բայց չեմ ուզենա, որ այն հնչի հայկական եկեղեցում, դա կլինի անհարգանք եւ՝ Բախի երաժշտության հանդեպ, եւ՝ հայ հոգեւոր երաժշտության եւ հայ եկեղեցու հանդեպ: 
> 
> Եթե ուզում ես խնձորի համարը առնես, պիտի միայն խնձոր ուտես, մրգային աղցանի մեջ խնձորի համը չես առնի:
> 
> Բերել են հայ եկեղեցում Բախ են մատուցում, էտ եկեղեցու պատերը արդեն ներծծված ա հայ հոգեւոր երաժշտությամբ, օդի մեջ արդեն հնչում ա էտ երաժշտությունը, էտ աուրայում Բախը ձուլվում ա կորցնում ա իր համն ու հոտը:


Աշխատի քո վրա ու ձգտի նորմալ համարել: Ինքդ քեզ մեծ օգուտ կտաս: 

Ու ես չեմ հավատում, որ դու Բախ ես տենց սիրում: Դա հնարավոր չի: Չամիչ ջան, դու պիտի Արմենչիկ սիրես

----------

Mephistopheles (30.08.2013), Անվերնագիր (29.08.2013)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Աշխատի քո վրա ու ձգտի նորմալ համարել: Ինքդ քեզ մեծ օգուտ կտաս: 
> 
> Ու ես չեմ հավատում, որ դու Բախ ես տենց սիրում: Դա հնարավոր չի: Չամիչ ջան, դու պիտի Արմենչիկ սիրես


Իսկ դու Աստծուն հավատում ե՞ս: Ինձ պետք չի հավատալ, Աստծուն հավատա :Tongue: 
Կաշխատեմ Տրիբուն ջան, էտ հարցը կփորձեմ բարձրացնել, եթե մի անգամ էլ տեսնեմ, որ եկեղեցում փորձ են անում, բնականաբար լուռ չեմ մնա:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> …
> 
> Ես պաշտում եմ Բախի երաժշտությունը, բայց հայկական եկեղեցում այն երբեք չեմ լսի, դա իմ ներսում առաջացնում ա ուժեղ *դիսոնանս*: Հավանաբար էն պատճառով, որ Էնտեղի աուրան արդեն գտնվում ա որոշակի  հաճախականության վրա, հայերեն լեզուն, *հայերեն* երաժշտությունը, հայկական աղոթքը ստեղծում են որոշաքի էներգետիկ տատանումներ, որոնք ներդաշնակ են իմ ներսի *էներգետիկ տատանումներին*, քանի որ ես նույնպես  հայ եմ: Ու երբ որ էտ ամենին խառնվում ա այլ էներգետիկ հաճախականության վրա գտնվող տատանումներ առաջանում ա ուժեղ դիսսոնան: Ես հասկանում եմ ամերիկացիներին, էտ դիսոնանս ա իրանց համար նորմալ, իրանք չգիտեն թո ով են, ինչ են, իրանք չունեն կոնկրետ տեսակ:


Չամիչ, դու հասկանում ե՞ս ինչ ես խոսում, թե՞ բառերը հենց ընենց իրար կողքի շարում ես…

հլա մի հատ սա լսի՝ եթե կարողանաս, դիսոնանս չառաջանա մոտդ…




ինչո՞վ ա սա հակասում հայկական եկեղեցիներին որոնք իրարից շատ տարբեր են ու տարբեր ակուստիկաներ ունեն… կարա՞ս մի հատ մարդկային լեզվով բացատրես… 

կներես, բայց դու՛ խնդիրներ ունես ոչ թե եկեղեցին որպես շինություն ու բախի երաժշտությունը… 

մի քիչ մտածեք նոր գրեք, էլի…

ի դեպ սա հենց քո համար եմ դրել, քեզ եմ նվիրում…

----------

Վոլտերա (30.08.2013), Տրիբուն (30.08.2013)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Չամիչ, cut the bullshit… դու հասկանում ե՞ս ինչ ես խոսում, թե՞ բառերը հենց ընենց իրար կողքի շարում ես…
> 
> հլա մի հատ սա լսի՝ եթե կարողանաս, դիսոնանս չառաջանա մոտդ…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ինչո՞վ ա սա հակասում հայկական եկեղեցիներին որոնք իրարից շատ տարբեր են ու տարբեր ակուստիկաներ ունեն… կարա՞ս մի հատ մարդկային լեզվով բացատրես… 
> 
> ...


Մի հատ կբացատրե՞ս ինչի մասին ես խոսու՞մ, դու իմ նման շաբաթը 3 անգամ գնում ես հայկական եկեղեցի՞: Որպեսզի զգաս թե ինչի մասին եմ խոսում պիտի էտ փորձը ունենաս: Ինչքան հնարավոր ա բացատրեցի, դրանից ավել ո՞նց բացատրեմ: Ինչքան հիշում եմ դու մատերիալիս ես, եթե սխալվում եմ՝ կներես :Blush: , բայց մատերիալիստի համար, առհասարակ, մեկ չի՞ թե եկեղեցում ինչ ա կատարվում: Իսկ եթե ուզում ես Բախի մասին խոսենք, խնդրեմ մեծ հաճույքով: Արդեն նշեցի գլխավոր պատճառը թե ինչի եմ դեմ նման բաների, եկեղեցին համերգասրահ չի, որ ով երբ ուզենա իր ճաշակով երաժշտություն մատուցի: Հայկական եկեղեցին դա կոնկրետ վայր ա, որտեղ տեղի ա ունենում հայկական եկեղեցական արարողակարգ: Իսկ ամերիկացիները ինչպես միշտ երբեք ոչ մի բանում սահման չեն ճանաչում, նրանք երբ ուզում են, որտեղ ուզում են քացով դուռը բացում մտնում են: Խնդրեմ, որպես ապացույց էն լարված իրավիճակը որը ստեղծել են վերջին օրերին ամերիկացիները ամբողջ աշխարհով մեկ:

----------

Vardik! (31.08.2013)

----------


## Չամիչ

Խնդրեմ, սա իմ ամենասիրելի կանտատներից մեկն ա, ես խոնարհվում եմ այս երաժշտության առաջ, ես պաշտում եմ այս երաժշտությունը, հենց այդ պատճառով ես ըմբոստանում եմ ու համարում եմ, որ չի կարելի դիպչել սրբություններին, եւ դարձնել սեփական նպատակները առաջ տանելու գործիք: Ամերիկացիները  էնքան են պաշտում ու փառաբանում Աստծուն, որ որոշեցին մուտք գործել հայկական եկեղեցի ու Բախ մատուցել պաշտելի Աստծուն: 
Բոլորիս համար էլ պարզ ա, որ իրենց հերթական ոչ մաքուր նպատակներն են հետապնդում ու ամենացավալին էն ա, որ Բախին են օգտագործում:

----------


## Վահե-91

տենաս ի՞ նչքան արենդի փող են տալիս ամերիկացիք

----------

Jarre (30.08.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Իսկ դու Աստծուն հավատում ե՞ս: Ինձ պետք չի հավատալ, Աստծուն հավատա


Ես հավատում եմ, որ Աստված ամեն ախմախ բանի վրա ուշադրություն չի դարձնում … ազգային, կրոնական, ռասսայական խտրականություն չի դնում, ու Աստծո համար լրիվ մեկ ա Բախը հայկական եկեղեցում ա հնչում, թե կաթոլիկ, ու նվագողը հայ ա, թե ամերիկացի, քանի որ Բախի երաժշտությունը աստվածահաճո երաժշտություն ա: 

Իսկ այ դու Աստծուն չես հավատում, քանի որ ոտի վրա ու բոլորի աչքի առաջ խախտում ես պատվիրաններից մեկը ու շատ կարևորը.



> Մի հատ կբացատրե՞ս ինչի մասին ես խոսու՞մ, դու* իմ նման շաբաթը 3 անգամ գնում ես հայկական եկեղեցի*՞: Որպեսզի զգաս թե ինչի մասին եմ խոսում պիտի էտ փորձը ունենաս:


Ամբողջ աշպարհին հայտարարում ես, թե դու քանի անգամ ես գնում եկեղեցի, մինչդեռ գրված է. «Եւ երբ աղօթես, չլինե՛ս կեղծաւորների նման, որոնք սիրում են ժողովարաններում եւ հրապարակների անկիւններում աղօթքի կանգնել, որպէսզի մարդկանց երեւան. ճշմարիտ եմ ասում ձեզ, ա՛յդ իսկ է նրանց վարձը։ 6Այլ դու երբ աղօթես, մտի՛ր քո սենեակը, փակի՛ր քո դռները եւ ծածո՛ւկ աղօթիր քո Հօրը, եւ քո Հայրը, որ տեսնում է, ինչ որ ծածուկ է, կը հատուցի քեզ յայտնապէս։ ...» (Մատթեոս, 6). 




> Կաշխատեմ Տրիբուն ջան, էտ հարցը կփորձեմ բարձրացնել, եթե մի անգամ էլ տեսնեմ, որ եկեղեցում փորձ են անում, բնականաբար լուռ չեմ մնա:


Ճիշտ կանես, շուխուռ արա, կռիվ արա, կարաս նույնիսկ ամերիկացիներին քֆուր անես, մազերը պոկես, իրանց նվագած Բախն էլ առնես ու մտցնես իրանց քամակը: Հավատցյալ, նազենի հայ աղջկան շատ հարիր գործ արած կլինես: Աստված կտեսնի արածդ, կգումարի շաբաթական երեք անգամ եկեղեցի այցելություններիդ, ու դրախտը քո համար ապահովված ա:

Չամիչ, մի համոզի, բոլոս էլ գիտենք, որ դու չես կարա Բախ կամ համարժեք այլ բան սիրես: Էտ աչք ա ծակում: Դու էս քո սաղ գրածներով ապացուցում ես, որ քո համար կարևոր չի թե ինչ ես լսում, քո համար կարևոր ա, թե որտեղ ես լսում:

----------

Mephistopheles (30.08.2013), Moonwalker (31.08.2013), Skeptic (30.08.2013), Vardik! (31.08.2013), Անվերնագիր (31.08.2013), Գալաթեա (30.08.2013), Ներսես_AM (30.08.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մի հատ կբացատրե՞ս ինչի մասին ես խոսու՞մ, դու իմ նման շաբաթը 3 անգամ գնում ես հայկական եկեղեցի՞: Որպեսզի զգաս թե ինչի մասին եմ խոսում պիտի էտ փորձը ունենաս: Ինչքան հնարավոր ա բացատրեցի, դրանից ավել ո՞նց բացատրեմ: Ինչքան հիշում եմ դու մատերիալիս ես, եթե սխալվում եմ՝ կներես, բայց մատերիալիստի համար, առհասարակ, մեկ չի՞ թե եկեղեցում ինչ ա կատարվում: Իսկ եթե ուզում ես Բախի մասին խոսենք, խնդրեմ մեծ հաճույքով: Արդեն նշեցի գլխավոր պատճառը թե ինչի եմ դեմ նման բաների, եկեղեցին համերգասրահ չի, որ ով երբ ուզենա իր ճաշակով երաժշտություն մատուցի: Հայկական եկեղեցին դա կոնկրետ վայր ա, որտեղ տեղի ա ունենում հայկական եկեղեցական արարողակարգ: Իսկ ամերիկացիները ինչպես միշտ երբեք ոչ մի բանում սահման չեն ճանաչում, նրանք երբ ուզում են, որտեղ ուզում են քացով դուռը բացում մտնում են: Խնդրեմ, որպես ապացույց էն լարված իրավիճակը որը ստեղծել են վերջին օրերին ամերիկացիները ամբողջ աշխարհով մեկ:


Չամիչ ջան, կարաս 1000 անգամ գնաս, բայց արածդ ի՞նչ ա… աղոթում ես, չէ՞… էդ ի՞նչ կապ ունի ակուստիկայի հետ… կարող ա՞ եկեղեցի որ շատ ես գնում, էդ քեզ ակուստիկայի մասնագետ ա սարքում… կամ ի՞նչ կապ ունի արարողակարգը… կամ վատ կլինի՞ որ մի հատ օգուտ տված լինեք պարապի աղոթելուց բացի… կարա՞ք մի հատ էլ մշակույթը խթանեք գոնե էն բանով որ եկեղեցին տրամադրեք ավելի կարևոր բաների… 

հա ես մատերիալիստ եմ ու մատերիան քո հոգևորի վրա ավելի մեծ ազդեցություն ունի քան քո 1000 աղոթքը… եթե ուզես ասա ապացուցեմ… դժվար չի…

----------

Skeptic (30.08.2013), Տրիբուն (30.08.2013)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Խնդրեմ, սա իմ ամենասիրելի կանտատներից մեկն ա, ես խոնարհվում եմ այս երաժշտության առաջ, ես պաշտում եմ այս երաժշտությունը, հենց այդ պատճառով ես ըմբոստանում եմ ու համարում եմ, որ չի կարելի դիպչել սրբություններին, եւ դարձնել սեփական նպատակները առաջ տանելու գործիք: Ամերիկացիները  էնքան են պաշտում ու փառաբանում Աստծուն, որ որոշեցին մուտք գործել հայկական եկեղեցի ու Բախ մատուցել պաշտելի Աստծուն: 
> Բոլորիս համար էլ պարզ ա, որ իրենց հերթական ոչ մաքուր նպատակներն են հետապնդում ու ամենացավալին էն ա, որ Բախին են օգտագործում:


Չամիչ, ինչ ե՞ս վափշե խոսում... էս ի՞նչ ես գրել:
Լուրջ եմ ասում, մեկ-մեկ գրածներդ կարդալուց խորը անհանգստություն եմ քեզ համար ապրում:

----------

Mephistopheles (31.08.2013), Տրիբուն (31.08.2013)

----------


## Vardik!

Բարի երեկո: Երկար հետևում էի այս բանավեճին ու վերջապես որոշեցի իմ կարծիքն ասել: Ինչ վերաբերվում ա մշակույթին,ապա ես գտնում եմ,որ հայկական հոգևոր երաժշտությունը այդ մշակույթի անբաժան մասն է: Նաև մտածում եմ,որ Բախին սիրողը տեղ ու ժամանակ կգտնի իրան լսելու,իսկ հայկական եկեղեցին պետքա սուրբ մնա: Այն,ինչ այնտեղ հնչել է դարեդար,ինչ մեր սրտերում միայն խաղաղություն է առաջացրել,չպիտի հիմա լռի: Ինչի՞ պետքա անպայման Ամերիկայի արածը բոլորով կրկնեն: Մենք մերն ունենք: Պետք չէ մեկը մյուսով փոխարինել:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Բարի երեկո: Երկար հետևում էի այս բանավեճին ու վերջապես որոշեցի իմ կարծիքն ասել: Ինչ վերաբերվում ա մշակույթին,ապա ես գտնում եմ,որ հայկական հոգևոր երաժշտությունը այդ մշակույթի անբաժան մասն է: Նաև մտածում եմ,որ Բախին սիրողը տեղ ու ժամանակ կգտնի իրան լսելու,իսկ հայկական եկեղեցին պետքա սուրբ մնա: Այն,ինչ այնտեղ հնչել է դարեդար,ինչ մեր սրտերում միայն խաղաղություն է առաջացրել,չպիտի հիմա լռի: Ինչի՞ պետքա անպայման Ամերիկայի արածը բոլորով կրկնեն: Մենք մերն ունենք: Պետք չէ մեկը մյուսով փոխարինել:


Այիսնքն, Բախի երաժշտությունը հայկական սուրբ եկեղեցին պղծում ա՞, Վարդիկ ջան:

----------

Skeptic (31.08.2013), Վոլտերա (31.08.2013), Տրիբուն (31.08.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Բարի երեկո: Երկար հետևում էի այս բանավեճին ու վերջապես որոշեցի իմ կարծիքն ասել: Ինչ վերաբերվում ա մշակույթին,ապա ես գտնում եմ,որ հայկական հոգևոր երաժշտությունը այդ մշակույթի անբաժան մասն է: Նաև մտածում եմ,որ Բախին սիրողը տեղ ու ժամանակ կգտնի իրան լսելու,իսկ հայկական եկեղեցին պետքա սուրբ մնա: Այն,ինչ այնտեղ հնչել է դարեդար,ինչ մեր սրտերում միայն խաղաղություն է առաջացրել,չպիտի հիմա լռի: Ինչի՞ պետքա անպայման Ամերիկայի արածը բոլորով կրկնեն: Մենք մերն ունենք: Պետք չէ մեկը մյուսով փոխարինել:


Փատորեն Բախը ժամանակակից ամերիկյան պոպսայա ...  :LOL:

----------


## Vardik!

> Այիսնքն, Բախի երաժշտությունը հայկական սուրբ եկեղեցին պղծում ա՞, Վարդիկ ջան:


   Չէի ուզի հենց այդ բառը օգտագործել,բայց գտնում եմ՝ հոգևոր երաժշտությունն ու Բախը տեղերով պետք չէ փոխել: Ինքներդ ո՞նց եք դա պատկերացնում: Ես ինքս չեմ ուզում եկեղեցի գնալուց ուրիշ բան լսել: Էն,ինչ այնտեղ լսել եմ,իմ համար հարազատ է,սուրբ է,հասկանում ե՞ք:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Այիսնքն, Բախի երաժշտությունը հայկական սուրբ եկեղեցին պղծում ա՞, Վարդիկ ջան:


Պետք ա մի հատ պատասխան քայլով Կոմիտասին ու Եկմալյանին վերցնել, գնալ Վատիկանը պղծել ու գալ  :LOL:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Չէի ուզի հենց այդ բառը օգտագործել,բայց գտնում եմ՝ հոգևոր երաժշտությունն ու Բախը տեղերով պետք չէ փոխել: Ինքներդ ո՞նց եք դա պատկերացնում: Ես ինքս չեմ ուզում եկեղեցի գնալուց ուրիշ բան լսել: Էն,ինչ այնտեղ լսել եմ,իմ համար հարազատ է,սուրբ է,հասկանում ե՞ք:


Վարդիկ ջան, կներեք հարցի համար, բայց դուք Բախ լսած կա՞ք:
Ասենք՝ երգեհոնով:

----------

Տրիբուն (31.08.2013)

----------


## Vardik!

> Փատորեն Բախը ժամանակակից ամերիկյան պոպսայա ...


 Պոպսա չէ,կլասիկայա,դա իր տեղն ունի: Բախ լսելու համար ուրիշ տեղեր էլ կան եկեղեցուց բացի:  :Smile:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Պոպսա չէ,կլասիկայա:  Բայց Բախին ուրիշ տեղ էլ կարանք լսենք,եկեղեցուց բացի:


Վարդիկ ջան, դու գոնե գիտե՞ս, որ Բախի հազարին հասնող գործերի մի հսկայական մասը հոգևոր երաժշտություն ա՝ գրված հենց եկեղեցիներում հնչելու համար ու որ ինքը մոտ 30 տարի եկեղեցում ա ծառայել:

----------

Mephistopheles (31.08.2013), Գալաթեա (31.08.2013), Վոլտերա (31.08.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Պոպսա չէ,կլասիկայա,դա իր տեղն ունի: Բախ լսելու համար ուրիշ տեղեր էլ կան եկեղեցուց բացի:


Բախն ինքը հավատացյալ ա եղել ու իրա ստեղծագործությունները գրվել են եկեղեցում հնչելու համար… ոչ թե զալերում… երաժշտությունը պետք ա հնչի ամեն տեղ, որտեղ հնարավոր ա…

----------

Վոլտերա (31.08.2013), Տրիբուն (31.08.2013)

----------


## Վահե-91

ի՞նչ նուրբ զգացմունքներ ունեն հավատացյալները  :Mda: 
Ո՞րտեղ ա ինչ որ բան գրած եկեղեցում թույլատրելի կամ անթույլատրելի երաժշտության մասին: Թե՞ Հիսուսն ա երաժշտական ոճ ստեղծել ու ասել էտ ոճի մեջ կերգեք եկեղեցիներում:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Բախն ինքը հավատացյալ ա եղել ու իրա ստեղծագործությունները գրվել են եկեղեցում հնչելու համար… ոչ թե զալերում… երաժշտությունը պետք ա հնչի ամեն տեղ, որտեղ հնարավոր ա…


Էս էլ նվիրնեք Վարդիկին, որ Բախին տեղը բերի  :LOL:

----------

Mephistopheles (31.08.2013), Աթեիստ (31.08.2013), Անվերնագիր (31.08.2013), Գալաթեա (31.08.2013), Վոլտերա (31.08.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Փատորեն Բախը ժամանակակից ամերիկյան պոպսայա ...


բա… չես իմացե՞լ… էսօր սաղ նվագում են, դաժե ռոք խմբերը…

----------

Տրիբուն (31.08.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Էս էլ նվիրնեք Վարդիկին, որ Բախին տեղը բերի


ապեր, խնդրվում ա սրբապղծություններ ստեղ չտեղադրել… հես ա կտուգանեն…

----------

Աթեիստ (31.08.2013), Վոլտերա (31.08.2013), Տրիբուն (31.08.2013)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Էս էլ նվիրնեք Վարդիկին, որ Բախին տեղը բերի


Ոնց եմ սիրում էս գործը...

----------

Աթեիստ (31.08.2013)

----------


## Vardik!

> Վարդիկ ջան, կներեք հարցի համար, բայց դուք Բախ լսած կա՞ք:
> Ասենք՝ երգեհոնով:


 Լսած կամ,բայց ես էլ ուրիշ հարց եմ ուզում տամ.
 -Եթե մենք էսօր Բախ լսենք եկեղեցում,բա մեր հոգևոր երգերը ու՞ր կմնան:
 -ժամանակի ընթացքում կվերանան:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ոնց եմ սիրում էս գործը...


Ես էլ... ու տեղադրեցի էն հույսով, որ գոնե Բախի էս գործը պիտի որ սաղ իմանան: Եթե չիմանան էլ որ Բախինն ա, գոնե մի տեղ լսած կլինեն, ու ամենայն հավանականությամբ հենց եկեղեցում:

----------

Աթեիստ (31.08.2013), Գալաթեա (31.08.2013)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Լսած կամ,բայց ես էլ ուրիշ հարց եմ ուզում տամ.
>  -Եթե մենք էսօր Բախ լսենք եկեղեցում,բա մեր հոգևոր երգերը ու՞ր կմնան:
>  -ժամանակի ընթացքում կվերանան:


Վարդիկ ջան, նման բան երբեք չի լինի, որ Բախի կամ այլոց *հոգևոր* գործերն ամբողջությամբ փոխարինեն մեր եկեղեցու կուլտուռնի պռագրամման:
Սա ընդամենը բացառիկ մի բան ա, որ ոչ մի հավակնություն չունի տրադիցիոն դառնալու:
Ու Չամիչի բարձրացրած հերթական հիստերիկան լրիվ անիմաստ ա: Ոչ ոք չի պատրաստվում շարականի տեղը ռեպ կարդալ պատարագի ժամանակ: Դա իր չափազանց պայծառ երևակայության արդյունքներից մեկն ա:

----------

Աթեիստ (31.08.2013), Վոլտերա (31.08.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

բայց խի՞ ռեփ չկարդան… մեր տերտերները, կամ տերտերաց տերտերն էսօր մենակ էդ կարա անի…

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Լսած կամ,բայց ես էլ ուրիշ հարց եմ ուզում տամ.
>  -Եթե մենք էսօր Բախ լսենք եկեղեցում,բա մեր հոգևոր երգերը ու՞ր կմնան:
>  -ժամանակի ընթացքում կվերանան:


Վարդիկ ջան, դու պիտի փորձես հասկանալ, որ աշխարհքիս երեսին գոյություն ունի համամարդկայնի մշակույթ հասկացություն: Էտ մի բան ա որ ստեղծվել ա բոլորի համար՝ անկախ ազգային պատկանելությունից: Ու էտ մի բանը չի կարա քո մշակույթը վերացնի, այլ կարա միայն լրացնի ու հարստացնի: Ուզում ես հայ եղի, ուզում ես ուզբեկ, ուզում ա Էջմիածնում լինի, ուզում ա սուրբ Պետրոսի տաճարում, կարաս Բախից էլ հոգևոր բավականություն ստանաս, Եկմալյանից ու Կոմիտասից էլ: Էտ մշակույթը ու երաժշտությունը ստեղծված ա բոլոր ժամանակների համար, դրանք անմահ գործեր են, ու ամեն մեկն իր տեղն ու դերն ունի, ու հաստատ չի կարա մեկը մեկին վերացնի: 

Դու Չամիչին շատ մի լսի, ինքը մայրիշխան պեդոֆիլությանը դեմ ա:  :LOL:

----------

Mephistopheles (31.08.2013), Գալաթեա (31.08.2013), Վոլտերա (31.08.2013)

----------


## Vardik!

> Վարդիկ ջան, նման բան երբեք չի լինի, որ Բախի կամ այլոց *հոգևոր* գործերն ամբողջությամբ փոխարինեն մեր եկեղեցու կուլտուռնի պռագրամման:
> Սա ընդամենը բացառիկ մի բան ա, որ ոչ մի հավակնություն չունի տրադիցիոն դառնալու:
> Ու Չամիչի բարձրացրած հերթական հիստերիկան լրիվ անիմաստ ա: Ոչ ոք չի պատրաստվում շարականի տեղը ռեպ կարդալ պատարագի ժամանակ: Դա իր չափազանց պայծառ երևակայության արդյունքներից մեկն ա:


  Դե,ինչքան Չամիչի գրածները կարդում եմ,սաղ տեղ հիստերիկայա: Էդ հեչ: Ես իմ կարծիքն ունեմ: Կարողա տրադիցիոն դառնալու հավանականություն չունի,բայց ունի հավանականություն եկեղեցուց հիասթափեցնելու: Ինձ չի թվում,որ մեր հանրությունը պատրաստա նման փոփոխությունների:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Ես էլ... ու տեղադրեցի էն հույսով, որ գոնե Բախի էս գործը պիտի որ սաղ իմանան: Եթե չիմանան էլ որ Բախինն ա, գոնե մի տեղ լսած կլինեն, ու ամենայն հավանականությամբ հենց եկեղեցում:


Տրիբուն ձյա, ես էդ գործն առաջին անգամ Ռուսալոչկա մուլծիկի մեջ եմ լսել, էն սովետականի, հիշում ե՞ս, էն սուտի-մուտի Արիելը չէ ամերիկյան:
Ու որ առաջին անգամ լսեցի, ամբողջ մարմնով փշաքաղված նստել էի, չէի կարողանում շարժվեի, շունչս պահել էի... շատ հզոր ա  :Smile:

----------

Վոլտերա (31.08.2013), Տրիբուն (31.08.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Դե,ինչքան Չամիչի գրածները կարդում եմ,սաղ տեղ հիստերիկայա: Էդ հեչ: Ես իմ կարծիքն ունեմ: Կարողա տրադիցիոն դառնալու հավանականություն չունի,բայց ունի հավանականություն եկեխեցուց հիասթափեցնելու: Ինձ չի թվում,որ մեր հանրությունը պատրաստա նման փոփոխությունների:


ինչի՞, Բախն էնքան վատն ա որ եթե հնչի եկեղեցում, մարդիկ պտի եկեղեցուց հիասթափվե՞ն…

----------

VisTolog (31.08.2013), Վոլտերա (31.08.2013), Տրիբուն (31.08.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> բայց խի՞ ռեփ չկարդան… մեր տերտերները, կամ տերտերաց տերտերն էսօր մենակ էդ կարա անի…

----------

Mephistopheles (31.08.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> ինչի՞, Բախն էնքան վատն ա որ եթե հնչի եկեղեցում, մարդիկ պտի եկեղեցուց հիասթափվե՞ն…


Նայաձ ով ա նվաքըմ աբեր .. եթե ամերիկացիյա նվագողը, պիտի հիասթափվես, իսկ եթե Ռաֆուլի դաստեն ա Փարվանայում, կարաս դաժե պարես տակը ...

----------

Mephistopheles (31.08.2013)

----------


## Գալաթեա

Ռեփի մասին ասածս հետ եմ վերցնում  :LOL:   :LOL: 
Անասունություն ա բայց  :LOL:

----------

Տրիբուն (31.08.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> 


վաբշե տօ արժե մեր եկեղեցում սենց մի քիչ աքշըն մտցնել… թե չէ քուններս տանում ա… ամեն անգամ կանգնելուց ինձ կողքից բզում են, որ զարթնեմ…

----------


## Vardik!

> ինչի՞, Բախն էնքան վատն ա որ եթե հնչի եկեղեցում, մարդիկ պտի եկեղեցուց հիասթափվե՞ն…


 Հարցը էն չի,որ վատնա: Հարցն էնա,մարդիկ ուզու՞մ են նման փոփոխություններ:


  Ժողովուրդ ջան,հետամնացի տեղ մի դրեք,պարզապես ամեն բան իրա տեղն ունի:

----------


## Skeptic

Հիերոնիմուս Բոսխը, ով թունդ հավատացյալ էր, գտնում էր, որ պոլիֆոնիան, մասնավորապես' երգեհոնային երաժշտությունը, մարդուն գայթակղելու համար Սատանայի ստեղծած գործիքներից ա: Էդ թեման պարզ արտացոլվում ա իրա գլուխգործոցներում: Նենց որ Չամիչին ու Վարդիկին մի նեղեք:  :Jpit: 



Բախի ֆուգաներից մեկը կիթառի համար էլ կա տրանսկրիպցիա արած, տեխնիկապես շատ բարդ ա ու լավը:  :Love:

----------

Moonwalker (31.08.2013), Vardik! (31.08.2013), Անվերնագիր (31.08.2013), Գալաթեա (31.08.2013), Վոլտերա (31.08.2013), Տրիբուն (31.08.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Հարցը էն չի,որ վատնա: Հարցն էնա,մարդիկ ուզու՞մ են նման փոփոխություններ:
> 
> 
>   Ժողովուրդ ջան,հետամնացի տեղ մի դրեք,պարզապես ամեն բան իրա տեղն ունի:


Վադիկ ջան, չենք ասում պատարագի ժամանակ Բախ նվագեն… ասում ենք եկեղեցին կարելի ա տրամադրել նաև սենց երաժշտության համար… ով որ ուզում ա աղոթի, թող էդ ժամանակ տանն աղոթի… Հռիփսիմեմում վատ կլսվի՞… Բախ… կամ ցանկացած դասական երաժշտություն…

----------

Գալաթեա (31.08.2013), Վոլտերա (31.08.2013)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Հարցը էն չի,որ վատնա: Հարցն էնա,մարդիկ ուզու՞մ են նման փոփոխություններ:
> 
>   Ժողովուրդ ջան,հետամնացի տեղ մի դրեք,պարզապես ամեն բան իրա տեղն ունի:


Չենք դնում, Վարդիկ ջան, հավատա  :Smile:  Որ դնեինք, միանգամից կզգայիր: Մանավանդ էս եռյակով:
Ուղղակի մեկը ես, ուզում եմ հասկանալ՝ ինչի՞ գերմանացի մեծ երաժշտի գրած հոգևոր երաժշտությունը, որ Տրիբունի ասած, համամարդկային արժեք ա ողջ աշխարհում, պետք ա հայ եկեղեցու համար հարիր չլինի:
Ու ո՞վ ա որոշում քո ասած էդ տեղը, կասե՞ս:
Կներես որ դու-ի անցա  :Smile:

----------

Mephistopheles (31.08.2013), Վոլտերա (31.08.2013), Տրիբուն (31.08.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Դե,ինչքան Չամիչի գրածները կարդում եմ,սաղ տեղ հիստերիկայա: Էդ հեչ: Ես իմ կարծիքն ունեմ: Կարողա տրադիցիոն դառնալու հավանականություն չունի,բայց ունի հավանականություն եկեղեցուց հիասթափեցնելու: Ինձ չի թվում,որ մեր հանրությունը պատրաստա նման փոփոխությունների:


Վարդիկ ջան, մարդիկ եկեղեցուց հիասթափվում են, երբ տեսնում են օղռաշ (հազար ներողություն) տերտերներին, բենթլիներով ու սիրածներով սաունաներում, երբ տեսնում են, որ երկրով մեկ սփռված հինավուրց եկեղեցիները անտերության են մատնված, բայց Երևանի կենտրոնում հերթական ԵԳԵՂԵՑԻՆ ա սարքվում:

Մարդկ հիասթափվում են, երբ մտնում են եկեղեցի մոմ վառելու, ու մոմը դրած ծախում են ըստ մեծության ու հաստության՝ տարբեր գներով: Ոնց որ պտի առնողը իրա կամ տերտերի քամակը մտցնի էտ մոմը, որ հաստությունն էտքան կարևորվում ա: Հիասթափվում են, երբ ամեն սատանի վիժվածք եկեղեցաշինությամբ ա զբաղվում ու կաթողիկոսի օրհնանքն ա ստանում՝ ջեբը մի երկու մանեթ կոխելուց հետո: 

Թե չէ ջանս, նորմալ մարդը հայկական եկեղեցում Բախ լսելուց հաստատ չի հիասթափվի ոչ մի բանից: Ընդհակառակը, մի բան էլ հոգին պարզված տուն կգնա:

----------

Jarre (31.08.2013), Mephistopheles (31.08.2013), Moonwalker (31.08.2013), Skeptic (31.08.2013), Անվերնագիր (31.08.2013), Գալաթեա (31.08.2013), Վոլտերա (31.08.2013)

----------


## Vardik!

Աչքիս իրար չենք հասկանում:  :LOL:  Այ մարդ,Բախի ցավը տանեմ,թող հնչի: Բայց ինչի՞ հենց եկեղեցում: Ես դա չեմ հասկանում: Ուրիշ ձև չի՞ կարելի Բախ առաջարկել ժողովրդին: 
  Հա,տերտերների մասին ես էլ շատ բան գիտեմ՝ լավն էլ,վատն էլ: 
  Ինչի՞ էդ նույն ամերիկացիք Կոմիտաս չեն լսում իրանց եկեղեցիներում:
  Մեզ մեր հավատն ու եկեղեցինա պահել դարեդար: Եկեք դրանում բան չփոխենք,պետք կգա: Ես կարամ տանն  էլ Բախ լսեմ:  :Smile:

----------

dvgray (31.08.2013), Նաիրուհի (31.08.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Աչքիս իրար չենք հասկանում:  Այ մարդ,Բախի ցավը տանեմ,թող հնչի: Բայց ինչի՞ հենց եկեղեցում: Ես դա չեմ հասկանում: Ուրիշ ձև չի՞ կարելի Բախ առաջարկել ժողովրդին: 
>   Հա,տերտերների մասին ես էլ շատ բան գիտեմ՝ լավն էլ,վատն էլ: 
>   Ինչի՞ էդ նույն ամերիկացիք Կոմիտաս չեն լսում իրանց եկեղեցիներում:
>   Մեզ մեր հավատն ու եկեղեցինա պահել դարեդար: Եկեք դրանում բան չփոխենք,պետք կգա: Ես կարամ տանն  էլ Բախ լսեմ:


Եկեղեցու ակուստիկան լավն ա, համ էլ եկեղեցին կարելի ա ավելի լավ բաների տրամադրել…

----------


## Vardik!

> Եկեղեցու ակուստիկան լավն ա, համ էլ եկեղեցին կարելի ա ավելի լավ բաների տրամադրել…


  :Smile:  Ակուստիկայի պահով համաձայն եմ: Բայց կան լիքը դափ-դատարկ մշակույթի տներ ու պարապ ժողովուրդ... Ակուստիկան էն չի,երգեհոն չկա,բայց պարապ ժողովրդի համար ասպիրանտուրայի ուսանողները դաշնամուրի վրա էլ որ նվագեն,ոնց որ ասում են,նա ուռա կանցնի,մշակույթին էլ կծանոթանան:

----------


## dvgray

> Աչքիս իրար չենք հասկանում:  Այ մարդ,Բախի ցավը տանեմ,թող հնչի: Բայց ինչի՞ հենց եկեղեցում: Ես դա չեմ հասկանում: Ուրիշ ձև չի՞ կարելի Բախ առաջարկել ժողովրդին: 
>   Հա,տերտերների մասին ես էլ շատ բան գիտեմ՝ լավն էլ,վատն էլ: 
>   Ինչի՞ էդ նույն ամերիկացիք Կոմիտաս չեն լսում իրանց եկեղեցիներում:
>   Մեզ մեր հավատն ու եկեղեցինա պահել դարեդար: Եկեք դրանում բան չփոխենք,պետք կգա: Ես կարամ տանն  էլ Բախ լսեմ:


Մեզ ոչ միայն մեր եկեղեցին ա պահել, այլև մեր ընտանիքը:
հիմա ընտանիքում գենդեր են մտցնելու, եկեղեցում էլ Բախ: 
*բա՞ եթե ուզում ես ազգը քանդեղ, կպի իրա ամենահիմնական, ամենակապող օղակներին:* 

Ռուսաստանից շատ բան պետք ա ընդօրինակենք օրենքների առումով ու շատ դուխով, որ սենց բաներ ոչ մեկի մտքով չանցնի

Հ.Գ. իմիջայլոց ասեմ, որ էտ Բախը ուր... ամերիկան ուր  :LOL:  իարնց քանթրին ա, որ ուռեն ու գիթառից կախվեն  :Wink:

----------

keyboard (31.08.2013), Չամիչ (31.08.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ակուստիկայի պահով համաձայն եմ: Բայց կան լիքը դափ-դատարկ մշակույթի տներ ու պարապ ժողովուրդ... Ակուստիկան էն չի,երգեհոն չկա,բայց պարապ ժողովրդի համար ասպիրանտուրայի ուսանողները դաշնամուրի վրա էլ որ նվագեն,ոնց որ ասում են,նա ուռա կանցնի,մշակույթին էլ կծանոթանան:


Վարդիկ ջան, իսկ չի լինի՞ եկեղեցին "լիքը դափ-դատարկ մշակույթի տներ"-ում հավաքի "պարապ ժողովուրդ"-ին ու իրա պատարագներն ու աղոթքները դատարկ մշակույթի տներում անցկացնի… դաշնամուրի վրա էլ թող "տեր ողորմյա" նվագեն… ի՞նչ կլինի, աստված կնեղանա, կխռովի՞… 

Բախ կամ կլասիկ երաժշտությունը "պարապ ժողովուրդը" չի լսում… պարապ ժողովուրդը եկեղեցի ա գնում որ աստծուց փող, երջանկություն ու հավերժական հանդերձյալ կյանք մուրա… թե՞ տենց չի… էդ պարապ աղոթող ժողովուրդը որ մի կես ականջ դասական երաժշտություն լսի ու մշակույթի հետ ծանոթանա, սենց գրառումները քիչ կլինեն… 

մեռան իրանց եկեղեցիները սարքելով իսկ ժողովուրդն անտուն ֆռֆռում ու օտար ափերում ա կյանք որոնում ու էդքանով հանդերձ Բախ եկեղեցում լսելը կամ եկեղեցին դասական երաժշտությանը տրամադրելը դառնում ա սրբապղծություն… 

այ որ եկեղցմում էլ մի փոքր մշակույթի նշույլ լիներ հաստատ դրանից վատ չէր լինի…

----------

Վոլտերա (31.08.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

այ էս երաժշտությունը Հռիփսիմեում վատ կլսվե՞ր… մի հատ լսի… էս երգն էլ քեզ եմ նվիրում…

----------


## dvgray

> Վարդիկ ջան, իսկ չի լինի՞ եկեղեցին "լիքը դափ-դատարկ մշակույթի տներ"-ում հավաքի "պարապ ժողովուրդ"-ին ու իրա պատարագներն ու աղոթքները դատարկ մշակույթի տներում անցկացնի… դաշնամուրի վրա էլ թող "տեր ողորմյա" նվագեն… ի՞նչ կլինի, աստված կնեղանա, կխռովի՞… 
> 
> Բախ կամ կլասիկ երաժշտությունը "պարապ ժողովուրդը" չի լսում… պարապ ժողովուրդը եկեղեցի ա գնում որ աստծուց փող, երջանկություն ու հավերժական հանդերձյալ կյանք մուրա… թե՞ տենց չի… էդ պարապ աղոթող ժողովուրդը որ մի կես ականջ դասական երաժշտություն լսի ու մշակույթի հետ ծանոթանա, սենց գրառումները քիչ կլինեն… 
> 
> մեռան իրանց եկեղեցիները սարքելով իսկ ժողովուրդն անտուն ֆռֆռում ու օտար ափերում ա կյանք որոնում ու էդքանով հանդերձ Բախ եկեղեցում լսելը կամ եկեղեցին դասական երաժշտությանը տրամադրելը դառնում ա սրբապղծություն… 
> 
> այ որ եկեղցմում էլ մի փոքր մշակույթի նշույլ լիներ հաստատ դրանից վատ չէր լինի…


ամեն քայլին ավելի ու ավելի ես ապացուցում, որ զզվում ես են ամենից, ինչ որ մարդայինն ա...
ինչի՞, էտ Կոմիտասի "Պատարագը" մշակույթ չի, Բախն ա մշակույթ՞ ...
Հ.Գ. թոբա թե Բախ ես սիրում...

----------

keyboard (31.08.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> ամեն քայլին ավելի ու ավելի ես ապացուցում, որ զզվում ես են ամենից, ինչ որ մարդայինն ա...
> ինչի՞, էտ Կոմիտասի "Պատարագը" մշակույթ չի, Բախն ա մշակույթ՞ ...
> Հ.Գ. թոբա թե Բախ ես սիրում...


ոչ ոք Կոմիտասի պատարագին բան չի ասում… դուք եք Բախը արգելում եկեղեցում հնչել… ասում եք թող մշակույթի տանը դաշնամուրի վրա նվագեն… ես էլ ասում եմ Պատարագը նվագեք դաշնամուրի վրա… 

խի՞ էնի կարելի ա, բայց էն չէ…

----------


## Alphaone

Ժող, բայց ես մի անգամ Էջմիածնի մայր տաճարում համերգի եղել եմ ու թեև հոգևոր երաժշտություն էր, բայց պատարագի մաս չէր, հենց համերգ էր ու արտակարգ ակուստիկա էր: Եթե Էջմիածնում եղել է, ինձ թվում է ուրիշ տեղ էլ կարելի է թույլատրել, ուղղակի էնպես չլինի, որ մի օր էլ նորից խտրականության հարց բարձրացվի թե ինչի՞ պիտի Բախին, որ ոչ մի ծանոթ բարեկամ չունի եկեղեցի թողնեն, ասենք Թաթուլին չէ  :LOL:

----------

Mephistopheles (31.08.2013), Նաիրուհի (02.09.2013), Վոլտերա (31.08.2013)

----------


## Alphaone

> Միջոցառման շրջանակներում *Միածնաէջ Մայր Տաճարում* Մայր Տաճարի քառաձայն երգչախումբը` խմբավարությամբ ՀՀ արվեստի վաստակավոր գործիչ Ռուբեն Շարբաթյանի, հանդես է եկել *հայ և արևմտաեվրոպական կոմպոզիտորների ստեղծագործությունների կատարմամբ*: Այնուհետև Մայր Տաճարում տեղի է ունեցել նաև *երգեհոնային համերգ* (երգեհոնահար Թերեզա Ոսկանյան): Երգչախմբային և երգեհոնային համերգներին ներկա են գտնվել Գարեգին Բ Ամենայն Հայոց Կաթողիկոսը և ՀՀ վարչապետ Տիգրան Սարգսյանը:


աղբյուրը՝ http://www.tert.am/am/news/2013/05/19/mayr-ator/

----------

Mephistopheles (31.08.2013), Տրիբուն (31.08.2013)

----------


## Vardik!

> Վարդիկ ջան, իսկ չի լինի՞ եկեղեցին "լիքը դափ-դատարկ մշակույթի տներ"-ում հավաքի "պարապ ժողովուրդ"-ին ու իրա պատարագներն ու աղոթքները դատարկ մշակույթի տներում անցկացնի… դաշնամուրի վրա էլ թող "տեր ողորմյա" նվագեն… ի՞նչ կլինի, աստված կնեղանա, կխռովի՞… 
> 
> Բախ կամ կլասիկ երաժշտությունը "պարապ ժողովուրդը" չի լսում… պարապ ժողովուրդը եկեղեցի ա գնում որ աստծուց փող, երջանկություն ու հավերժական հանդերձյալ կյանք մուրա… թե՞ տենց չի… էդ պարապ աղոթող ժողովուրդը որ մի կես ականջ դասական երաժշտություն լսի ու մշակույթի հետ ծանոթանա, սենց գրառումները քիչ կլինեն… 
> 
> մեռան իրանց եկեղեցիները սարքելով իսկ ժողովուրդն անտուն ֆռֆռում ու օտար ափերում ա կյանք որոնում ու էդքանով հանդերձ Բախ եկեղեցում լսելը կամ եկեղեցին դասական երաժշտությանը տրամադրելը դառնում ա սրբապղծություն… 
> 
> այ որ եկեղցմում էլ մի փոքր մշակույթի նշույլ լիներ հաստատ դրանից վատ չէր լինի…



  Չէ,չի լինի: Որովհետև եկեղեցին հավատի ու պատարագի համար է,իսկ մշակույթի տունը՝մշակույթի: Տենց խոսք կա՝ կեսարինը՝կեսարին,իսկ Աստծունը՝ Աստծուն: Պարապ ժողովուրդը Բախ չէ,ուրիշ ինչ էլ ասես կլսի,ասա նորմալ առաջարկող լինի:

  Հա,ես օտար ափերում եմ,բայց գտնում եմ,որ եկեղեցու սովորությունները փոխելով լավ բանի չենք հասնի: Մեզ էստեղ էլ հավատնա հայ պահում: 
  Քո ավատարից դժվար չէր դատել,որ Բիթլզի սիրահար ես: Կներես,որ դու-ով խոսեցի: Բայց դու Բիթլզ լսի տանը,կամ ուր կուզես,էն ժամանակ,երբ ուզում ես,ասենք,եկեղեցի գնալ,բայց ժամանակ չունես: Տենց էլա լինում,չէ՞:

  Վատ տերտերներից կաթողիկոսին գանգատվեք,պետք չի իրանց պատճառով եկեղեցին մշակույթի տան հետ համեմատել: Դա ավելին է,քան վշակույթի տունը:

----------

keyboard (31.08.2013), Վոլտերա (31.08.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Չէ,չի լինի: Որովհետև եկեղեցին հավատի ու պատարագի համար է,իսկ մշակույթի տունը՝մշակույթի: Տենց խոսք կա՝ կեսարինը՝կեսարին,իսկ Աստծունը՝ Աստծուն: Պարապ ժողովուրդը Բախ չէ,ուրիշ ինչ էլ ասես կլսի,ասա նորմալ առաջարկող լինի:
> 
>   Հա,ես օտար ափերում եմ,բայց գտնում եմ,որ եկեղեցու սովորությունները փոխելով լավ բանի չենք հասնի: Մեզ էստեղ էլ հավատնա հայ պահում: 
>   Քո ավատարից դժվար չէր դատել,որ Բիթլզի սիրահար ես: Կներես,որ դու-ով խոսեցի: Բայց դու Բիթլզ լսի տանը,կամ ուր կուզես,էն ժամանակ,երբ ուզում ես,ասենք,եկեղեցի գնալ,բայց ժամանակ չունես: Տենց էլա լինում,չէ՞:
> 
>   Վատ տերտերներից կաթողիկոսին գանգատվեք,պետք չի իրանց պատճառով եկեղեցին մշակույթի տան հետ համեմատել: Դա ավելին է,քան վշակույթի տունը:


Բա կաթողիկոսից ու՞մ գանգատվենք  :Smile:

----------

Mephistopheles (31.08.2013), Moonwalker (31.08.2013)

----------


## Moonwalker

*Մոդերատորական. ժող ջան, եկեք նենց չանենք, որ թեմա մտնողի մոտ պարտադիր սրտխառնոցի զգացում առաջանա: Շնորհակալ եմ ըմբռնման համար:*  :Smile:

----------

Alphaone (31.08.2013), Վոլտերա (31.08.2013)

----------


## Vardik!

> Բա կաթողիկոսից ու՞մ գանգատվենք


  Կաթողիկոսի՞ց....Ճիշտն ասած չգիտեմ:  :Smile:  Ընդհանրապես,եկեղեցին ու ղեկավարությունը պետքա իրար վրա ուշադրություն դարձնեն,մեկը մյուսին սաստի: Մեր դեպքում դա երևի բացառվում է,ոնց հասկանում եմ: Բայց կաթողիկոսը հավերժ չի ապրելու: Իրա պատճառով պետք չի սխալ բաներ անել: Մենք ավելի վատ կաթողիկոսներ ենք ունեցել: Նույնիսկ էնպիսիները,որոնք հայրենիքը կտակել են հարևան ազգերին...Էս որ սենց վիճում եմ,թող չթվա՝ լուսնից եմ իջել:

----------

dvgray (31.08.2013), keyboard (31.08.2013)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Ես հավատում եմ, որ Աստված ամեն ախմախ բանի վրա ուշադրություն չի դարձնում … ազգային, կրոնական, ռասսայական խտրականություն չի դնում, ու Աստծո համար լրիվ մեկ ա Բախը հայկական եկեղեցում ա հնչում, թե կաթոլիկ, ու նվագողը հայ ա, թե ամերիկացի, քանի որ Բախի երաժշտությունը աստվածահաճո երաժշտություն ա:


Աստծո անունից երբեք չեմ խոսում, ես իմ անունից եմ խոսացել, ասել եմ, որ դա իմ ներսում առաջացնում ա դիսսոնանս: Ինձ թվում ա Աստված ինձ չի զրկել սեփական կարծիքը ունենալու հնարավորությունից: Իսկ դու խոսքերս շուռ ես տալիս: 




> Ամբողջ աշպարհին հայտարարում ես, թե դու քանի անգամ ես գնում եկեղեցի, մինչդեռ գրված է. «Եւ երբ աղօթես, չլինե՛ս կեղծաւորների նման, որոնք սիրում են ժողովարաններում եւ հրապարակների անկիւններում աղօթքի կանգնել, որպէսզի մարդկանց երեւան. ճշմարիտ եմ ասում ձեզ, ա՛յդ իսկ է նրանց վարձը։ 6Այլ դու երբ աղօթես, մտի՛ր քո սենեակը, փակի՛ր քո դռները եւ ծածո՛ւկ աղօթիր քո Հօրը, եւ քո Հայրը, որ տեսնում է, ինչ որ ծածուկ է, կը հատուցի քեզ յայտնապէս։ ...» (Մատթեոս, 6).


Դու նորից խոսքերս շուռ ես տալիս, խնդրում եմ նորից էտ գրառումըս կարդա, որ զգաս թե ինչի եմ էտ հանգամանքը շեշտել, չեմ ալարի նորից կկրկնեմ, յուրաքանչյուր երեւույթ ունի իր էներգետիկ դաշտը, էներգետիկ տատանումները, մարդը նույնպես ունի էներգետիկ դաշտ, երբ սկսում ես ավելի հաճախակի գնալ եկեղեցի քո էներգետիկ տատանումները սինխրոնիզացվում են եկեղեցու էներգետիկ տատանումներին: Էտ ամեն ինչը շատ լավ ա անդրադառնում ընդհանուր, առողջկան վիճակի վրա: Էսպես կոչված աուրան՝ մարդու էներգետիկ դաշտը վերականգնվում ա, ամրանում ա: 




> Չամիչ, մի համոզի, բոլոս էլ գիտենք, որ դու չես կարա Բախ կամ համարժեք այլ բան սիրես: Էտ աչք ա ծակում: Դու էս քո սաղ գրածներով ապացուցում ես, որ քո համար կարևոր չի թե ինչ ես լսում, քո համար կարևոր ա, թե որտեղ ես լսում:


Քեզ համոզելու բան չունեմ :Smile:  ինձ դա հետաքրքիր չի :Wink:  Բախ լսում եմ իմ համար, այլ ոչ թե քեզ ինչ որ բան ապացուցելու համար:

----------


## Չամիչ

Շատ ուրախ եմ, որ ակումբում մարդիկ կան, որ կիսում են են իմ տեսակետը:

----------

dvgray (31.08.2013), Vardik! (31.08.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Չէ,չի լինի: Որովհետև եկեղեցին հավատի ու պատարագի համար է,իսկ մշակույթի տունը՝մշակույթի: Տենց խոսք կա՝ կեսարինը՝կեսարին,իսկ Աստծունը՝ Աստծուն:* Պարապ ժողովուրդը Բախ չէ,ուրիշ ինչ էլ ասես կլսի,ասա նորմալ առաջարկող լինի:*
> 
>   Հա,ես օտար ափերում եմ,բայց գտնում եմ,որ եկեղեցու սովորությունները փոխելով լավ բանի չենք հասնի: Մեզ էստեղ էլ հավատնա հայ պահում: 
>   Քո ավատարից դժվար չէր դատել,որ Բիթլզի սիրահար ես: Կներես,որ դու-ով խոսեցի: Բայց դու Բիթլզ լսի տանը,կամ ուր կուզես,էն ժամանակ,երբ ուզում ես,ասենք,եկեղեցի գնալ,բայց ժամանակ չունես: Տենց էլա լինում,չէ՞:
> 
>   Վատ տերտերներից կաթողիկոսին գանգատվեք,պետք չի իրանց պատճառով եկեղեցին մշակույթի տան հետ համեմատել: Դա ավելին է,քան վշակույթի տունը:


Վարդիկ ջան, արդեն մի քանի անգամ ասեցինք որ պատարագը կամ եկեղեցու արարողակարգերը չենք փոխարինում Բախով… տենց առաջարկ չկա… դու էլի նույնը կրկնում ես… ասում են եկեղեցին տրամադրեն Բախի երաժշտության համերգի համար… առանց հասկանալու էլ Կեսարի մեջբերում մի արա…

այ էն բոլդով գրածնը ընդհանրապես անհասկանալի ա… ի՞նչ ա նշանակում… պարապ ժողովուրդը Բախ չէ ինչ էլ ասես կլսի… մնում էր ասեիր "Բախ չէ ինչ այլանդակություն ասես չի լսի"… նախադասությունիցդ երևում ա որ դու Բախ չես սիրում…

----------


## Mephistopheles

> բան չունեմ ասելու


դե որ չունես հիմա ասա… պարզացնեմ հարցը որ լավ հասկանաս…

ի՞նչու Բախի համերգ չի կարելի կազմակերպել Հռիփսիմեում երբ որ որևէ եկեղեցական/կրոնական հարարողություն տեղի չի ունենում… ասենք երեկոյան ժամը իննին շաբաթվա մեջ… 

ի՞նչն ա պատճառը…

----------

Վոլտերա (01.09.2013)

----------


## Vardik!

> Վարդիկ ջան, արդեն մի քանի անգամ ասեցինք որ պատարագը կամ եկեղեցու արարողակարգերը չենք փոխարինում Բախով… տենց առաջարկ չկա… դու էլի նույնը կրկնում ես… ասում են եկեղեցին տրամադրեն Բախի երաժշտության համերգի համար… առանց հասկանալու էլ Կեսարի մեջբերում մի արա…
> 
> այ էն բոլդով գրածնը ընդհանրապես անհասկանալի ա… ի՞նչ ա նշանակում… պարապ ժողովուրդը Բախ չէ ինչ էլ ասես կլսի… մնում էր ասեիր "Բախ չէ ինչ այլանդակություն ասես չի լսի"… նախադասությունիցդ երևում ա որ դու Բախ չես սիրում…



  ԷԷԷ...Բախ սիրում եմ...Պատարագի մասին էլ երեկ ինքդ էիր ասում,լավ հիշի կամ վերևի գրածները կարդա... Կեսարի մասին ասածս առանց հասկանալու չէ: Իմաստն էնա՝ թող ամեն բան իրա նպատակին ծառայի:

----------


## Չամիչ

> դե որ չունես հիմա ասա… պարզացնեմ հարցը որ լավ հասկանաս…
> 
> ի՞նչու Բախի համերգ չի կարելի կազմակերպել Հռիփսիմեում երբ որ որևէ եկեղեցական/կրոնական հարարողություն տեղի չի ունենում… ասենք երեկոյան ժամը իննին շաբաթվա մեջ… 
> 
> ի՞նչն ա պատճառը…


Շատ պարզ պատճառով՝ եկեղեցին համերգասրահ չի:

----------


## Չամիչ

Քնի հարցերով զբաղվող մասնագետները ավելի շատ են հակվում այն տեսակետին, որ ննջարանը պիտի լինի միայն ննջարան, էնտեղ չպետք է լինի համակարգիչ, չպետք է լինի գրասեղան, այսինքն ննջարանը պիտի լինի հենց քնի համար նախատեսված անկյուն, որպեսզի քունը լինի լիարժեք եւ առողջ: Անգամ տան մեջ ամեն ինչ պիտի լինի համակարգված: Նույնն էլ եկեղեցին ա, եկեղեցին աղոթքի համար նախատեսված վայր ա, հայկական եկեղեցին՝ հայկական աղոթքի համար նախատեսված վայր ա, էսքանով ամեն ինչ ասված ա:

----------

keyboard (01.09.2013), Vardik! (02.09.2013)

----------


## dvgray

> Քնի հարցերով զբաղվող մասնագետները ավելի շատ են հակվում այն տեսակետին, որ ննջարանը պիտի լինի միայն ննջարան, էնտեղ չպետք է լինի համակարգիչ, չպետք է լինի գրասեղան, այսինքն ննջարանը պիտի լինի հենց քնի համար նախատեսված անկյուն, որպեսզի քունը լինի լիարժեք եւ առողջ: Անգամ տան մեջ ամեն ինչ պիտի լինի համակարգված: Նույնն էլ եկեղեցին ա, եկեղեցին աղոթքի համար նախատեսված վայր ա, հայկական եկեղեցին՝ հայկական աղոթքի համար նախատեսված վայր ա, էսքանով ամեն ինչ ասված ա:


հետո՞...
բա որ մարդը հարգիստ քնի, հանգիստ հավատա, հանգիստ աշխատի, հանգիստ ընտանիք ունենա, առանց վախենալու որ ինչ որ մի անննորմալի տղա երեխան ասի ես աղջիկ եմ, ու օրենքի ու պոլիսի պաշպանությանբ մտնի իրա աղջկա զուգարանը դպրոցում  ... բա էտ մարդուն  ոնց՞ են ստրկացնելու: "քաղաքակիրթ" աշխարհի մարդը պետք ա *վախենա*: պետք ա վախենա անգամ իրա շողքից: ինչին եվրոպայում արդեն հասել են, իսկ ամերիկայի մասին խոսալ անգամ ավելորդ ա, կատարյալ հռոմեական ստրկատիրություն:

դու չես նկատու՞մ "եկեղեցում ռոք համերգ տվողների" քարոզողները ովքեր են  :Wink:  մարդիկ, ովքեր անշրջելիորեն ստրկացված են իրանց ամերիկաներում ու եվրոֆինանսական աշխատեղերում: ու իրանց մեջի ամբողջ բասցասական էներգիան ուղղում են մնացած բարոյապես նորմալ մարդկանց կյանքը իրանցինի պես, նույն ձևի դժոխք դարձնելուն..  

մարդիկ այս տեսանկյունից մի քանի տեսակ են լինում: Սրանք են տեսակին են պատկանում, որ եթե իրանք ճահիճի մեջ են, ապա աշխատում են ինչքան կարան շատ մարդ քաշեն ճահիճի մեջ: Խեղվելուց ինչքան կարան շատ մարդ խեղդեն իրանց հետ

----------

keyboard (01.09.2013), Vardik! (02.09.2013), Չամիչ (01.09.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Շատ պարզ պատճառով՝ եկեղեցին համերգասրահ չի:


Իսկ ի՞նչ կլինի եթե ծառայի որպես համերգասրահ մի երկու ժամով… ակուստիկան լավն ա…

----------

Վոլտերա (01.09.2013)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Իսկ ի՞նչ կլինի եթե ծառայի որպես համերգասրահ մի երկու ժամով… ակուստիկան լավն ա…


Ուրիշ էլ ինչի՞ համար ես ուզում, որ ծառայի: Էտ նույնն ա, ոնց որ ասես՝ է ի՞նչ կա որ, զուգարանում, որ աղոթենք ի՞նչ պիտի լինի որ: Կամ զուգարանում եկեք կեր ու խում կազմակերպենք:  Իհարկե համեմատությունը չափազանց կոպիտ ա, բայց հասանելի դարձնելու համար երբեմն պիտի դիմես նման կոպիտ համեմատությունների: Նորից եմ ասում, չի կարելի ամեն ինչ սարքել համբուրգեր, հատկապես մարդու ուղեղը:

----------

keyboard (01.09.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ուրիշ էլ ինչի՞ համար ես ուզում, որ ծառայի: Էտ նույնն ա, ոնց որ ասես՝ է ի՞նչ կա որ, զուգարանում, որ աղոթենք ի՞նչ պիտի լինի որ: Կամ զուգարանում եկեք կեր ու խում կազմակերպենք:  Իհարկե համեմատությունը չափազանց կոպիտ ա, բայց հասանելի դարձնելու համար երբեմն պիտի դիմես նման կոպիտ համեմատությունների: Նորից եմ ասում, չի կարելի ամեն ինչ սարքել համբուրգեր, հատկապես մարդու ուղեղը:


Բայց Բախի գործերը համբուրգերներ չեն ոչ էլ Բախի համերգն ա կերուխում… դա շատ բարձր որակի արվեստ ա, հոգևոր, մշակույթ, ինտելլեկտուլ միջոցառում որը ոչ միայն համապատասխանում ա եկեղեցու բնույթին ու կոնստրուկցիայի նպատակին այլև զարդարում ու նաև տալիս ևս մեկ ինտելլեկտուալ չափողականություն… Բախի երաժշտությունը չի կարող անարգանք դիտվել ոչ եկեղեցուն ոչէլ եկեղեցու շինությանը… 

Դա մարդկանց մոտ կստեղծի ավելի խորը հարգանք դեպի եկեղեցու գործունեությունն ու կուղղի մարդկանց դեպի եկեղեցի, հասկանալով որ եկեղեցին ունի շատ ավելի լայն ներվրավվածությաուն հասարակական ու մշակույթային կյանքում… 

զուգարանի քո օրինակը ուղղակի ծաղր ա եկեղեցու հանդեպ…

----------

Վոլտերա (01.09.2013)

----------


## Չամիչ

> հետո՞...
> բա որ մարդը հարգիստ քնի, հանգիստ հավատա, հանգիստ աշխատի, հանգիստ ընտանիք ունենա, առանց վախենալու որ ինչ որ մի անննորմալի տղա երեխան ասի ես աղջիկ եմ, ու օրենքի ու պոլիսի պաշպանությանբ մտնի իրա աղջկա զուգարանը դպրոցում  ... բա էտ մարդուն  ոնց՞ են ստրկացնելու: "քաղաքակիրթ" աշխարհի մարդը պետք ա *վախենա*: պետք ա վախենա անգամ իրա շողքից: ինչին եվրոպայում արդեն հասել են, իսկ ամերիկայի մասին խոսալ անգամ ավելորդ ա, կատարյալ հռոմեական ստրկատիրություն:
> 
> դու չես նկատու՞մ "եկեղեցում ռոք համերգ տվողների" քարոզողները ովքեր են  մարդիկ, ովքեր անշրջելիորեն ստրկացված են իրանց ամերիկաներում ու եվրոֆինանսական աշխատեղերում: ու իրանց մեջի ամբողջ բասցասական էներգիան ուղղում են մնացած բարոյապես նորմալ մարդկանց կյանքը իրանցինի պես, նույն ձևի դժոխք դարձնելուն..  
> 
> մարդիկ այս տեսանկյունից մի քանի տեսակ են լինում: Սրանք են տեսակին են պատկանում, որ եթե իրանք ճահիճի մեջ են, ապա աշխատում են ինչքան կարան շատ մարդ քաշեն ճահիճի մեջ: Խեղվելուց ինչքան կարան շատ մարդ խեղդեն իրանց հետ


Էս օր քանի որ կիրակի ա, հատուկ գնացել էի Սուրբ Զորավոր համոզվելու համար արդյո՞ք կիրակի օրերի՝ ամերիկացիների ժամերգությունը շարունակակն բնույթ ա կրում, թե՞, միգուցե, դա կապված էր ամառային արձակուրդների հետ: Ինչպես պարզվեց նորից էնտեղ էին: Մտա կողքի փոքր մատուռը, էն էլ երգեհոնի հնչյունները ու անգլերենով խմբային երգեցողությունը էնքան բարձր էր, որ մատուռում լսվում էր: Որոշեցի, որ պիտի խոսեմ տեր հոր հետ: Մոտեցա ու ասեցի, որ կուզեի խոսել նրա մասին ինչը որ էս պահին տեղի ա ունենում եկեղեցում: Ասեցի, որ սովոր եմ հայկական եկեղեցում լսել հայերեն լեզուն, սովոր եմ լսել հայկական հոգեւոր երաժշտություն, երբ գալիս եմ ու լսում եմ օտար մշակույթին պատկանող ժամերգություն նեղվում եմ, օտարանում եմ հայկական եկեղեցուց: Տեր հայրը ասեց՝ ես ձեզ հասկանում եմ, քանի որ մենակ դուք չէ, որ նեղվում եք, բողոքողները շատ են: Բացատրեց էն հանգամանքով, որ իրենք չեն կարող մերժել, քանի որ ամբողջ աշխարհով մեկ հայերը ունեն հայկական համայնքներ եւ օտարության մեջ ապրող հայերը շատ հաճախ նույն բանն են անում, կամ եկեղեցի են վարձակալում, կամ էլ շաբաթը մի անգամ հայերի համար պատարակ են կազմակերպում:  Մի խոսքով, իրա ասելով ստիպված են էտ քայլին գնացել:

----------

dvgray (01.09.2013), keyboard (01.09.2013), Vardik! (02.09.2013)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Բայց Բախի գործերը համբուրգերներ չեն ոչ էլ Բախի համերգն ա կերուխում… դա շատ բարձր որակի արվեստ ա, հոգևոր, մշակույթ, ինտելլեկտուլ միջոցառում որը ոչ միայն համապատասխանում ա եկեղեցու բնույթին ու կոնստրուկցիայի նպատակին այլև զարդարում ու նաև տալիս ևս մեկ ինտելլեկտուալ չափողականություն… Բախի երաժշտությունը չի կարող անարգանք դիտվել ոչ եկեղեցուն ոչէլ եկեղեցու շինությանը… 
> 
> Դա մարդկանց մոտ կստեղծի ավելի խորը հարգանք դեպի եկեղեցու գործունեությունն ու կուղղի մարդկանց դեպի եկեղեցի, հասկանալով որ եկեղեցին ունի շատ ավելի լայն ներվրավվածությաուն հասարակական ու մշակույթային կյանքում… 
> 
> զուգարանի քո օրինակը ուղղակի ծաղր ա եկեղեցու հանդեպ…


Արդեն բացատրեցի, ցավոք գրառումս ջնջել են, քանի որ ռուսերենով էր, ամեն լեզու ունի իր հաճախականությունը, ալիքային իր տատանումները, բացի լեզվից, տարբեր ազգերի հոգեւոր երաժշտությունը նույնպես ունի տարբեր հաճախականություն,  Բախի երաժշտությունը ունի այլ հաճախականություն: Երբ որ երկու տարբեր հաճախականություններ խառնվում են իրար առաջանում ա դիսոնանս: երբ ես մտում եմ հայկական եկեղեցի ես ընդունում եմ եւ հաղորդում եմ կոնկրետ այդ հաճախականության ալիքները: Եվ երբ էտ պահին էնտեղ հնչում ա այլ լեզվով աղոթք, այլ լեզվով երաժշտություն առաջանում ա ուժեղ աղավաղում, ռուսերեն իսկաժենիա:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Արդեն բացատրեցի, ցավոք գրառումս ջնջել են, քանի որ ռուսերենով էր, ամեն լեզու ունի իր հաճախականությունը, ալիքային իր տատանումները, բացի լեզվից, տարբեր ազգերի հոգեւոր երաժշտությունը նույնպես ունի տարբեր հաճախականություն,  Բախի երաժշտությունը ունի այլ հաճախականություն: Երբ որ երկու տարբեր հաճախականություններ խառնվում են իրար առաջանում ա դիսոնանս: երբ ես մտում եմ հայկական եկեղեցի ես ընդունում եմ եւ հաղորդում եմ կոնկրետ այդ հաճախականության ալիքները: Եվ երբ էտ պահին էնտեղ հնչում ա այլ լեզվով աղոթք, այլ լեզվով երաժշտություն առաջանում ա ուժեղ աղավաղում, ռուսերեն իսկաժենիա:


սխալ ես բացատրում… նախ նայենք հաճախականության տեսանկյունից…

1. եթե դու Բախի երաժշտությունը սիրում ես, որը դու պնդում ես, ուրեմն այդ երաժշտության հաճախականությունը համընկնում ա քո "հաճախականության" ընկալման հետ որն էլ դարձնում ա Բախի երաժշտությունը քեզ համար հաճելի… այնպես որ քո ասած "հաճախականությունը" դատարկ արգումենտ ա… կամ էլ չես սիրում Բախի երաժշտությունը…

2. Բախի երաժշտությունը պատարագի հետ չի հնչելու դրա համար էլ հաճախականությունների խառնելը անհասկանալի արգումենտ ա, լավագույն դեպքում…

3. Հայկական ճարտարապետության ակուստիկ հաճախականությունը բացարձակապես կապ չունի "հոգևոր որևէ հաճախականությամ հետ" ... տենց բան գոյություն չունի… ակուստիկան ազգային բան չի ու աշխարհի բոլոր հաջողված ակուստիկ կառույցները նույն ակուստիկ պահանջներն են բավարարում… 

իսկ եթե ամփոփեմ ապա եթե հաճախականությունները չեն բռնում ուրեմն դու Բախ պտի չսիրես… իսկ ռուսերենը քո մոտ դեսոնանս չի առաջացնու՞մ… հայերեն չի…

----------

Վոլտերա (01.09.2013)

----------


## Վիշապ

Հայկական եկեղեցին երևի թե քյար ունի ամերկացիքի Բախ նվագելուց։ Բայց դե ժողովրդի բախտը դրանից ահագին բերել է, որովհետև Բախի փոխարեն կարող էր ուրիշ բան լինել ու մեր եկեղեցին էլի քյար ունենար։ Դե Բախն էլ պիտի որ խորթ թվա մեր քյառթ ու քաղքենի հասարակության համար, որ Թաթուլի «Ասա Աստված»—ը լիներ երևի բողոքները ավելի քիչ կլինեին։

----------

erexa (01.09.2013), Mephistopheles (01.09.2013), Տրիբուն (02.09.2013)

----------


## dvgray

> Արդեն բացատրեցի, ցավոք գրառումս ջնջել են, քանի որ ռուսերենով էր, ամեն լեզու ունի իր հաճախականությունը, ալիքային իր տատանումները, բացի լեզվից, տարբեր ազգերի հոգեւոր երաժշտությունը նույնպես ունի տարբեր հաճախականություն,  Բախի երաժշտությունը ունի այլ հաճախականություն: Երբ որ երկու տարբեր հաճախականություններ խառնվում են իրար առաջանում ա դիսոնանս: երբ ես մտում եմ հայկական եկեղեցի ես ընդունում եմ եւ հաղորդում եմ կոնկրետ այդ հաճախականության ալիքները: Եվ երբ էտ պահին էնտեղ հնչում ա այլ լեզվով աղոթք, այլ լեզվով երաժշտություն առաջանում ա ուժեղ աղավաղում, ռուսերեն իսկաժենիա:


այ Չամիչ ջան, ինչի հետրից ես ընկել... 
մեկ ա մեր եկեղցին էն գլխից հռոմիացիներին ռադ ա արել մեր հոգևոր կյանքից, ու հիմա էլ ռադ կանի, մի կասկածի, ու լավ ա որ հարցախեղդ ես անում տերտերին...

----------

Vardik! (02.09.2013)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Հայկական եկեղեցին երևի թե քյար ունի ամերկացիքի Բախ նվագելուց։ Բայց դե ժողովրդի բախտը դրանից ահագին բերել է, որովհետև Բախի փոխարեն կարող էր ուրիշ բան լինել ու մեր եկեղեցին էլի քյար ունենար։ Դե Բախն էլ պիտի որ խորթ թվա մեր քյառթ ու քաղքենի հասարակության համար, որ Թաթուլի «Ասա Աստված»—ը լիներ երևի բողոքները ավելի քիչ կլինեին։


Եղբայր  Բախը դեռ չէր ծնվել երբ իմ ու քո նախնիները բարձրակարգ հոգեւոր երաժշտություն ունեին: Ի դեպ էս օր նաեւ էս հարցը բարձրացրեցի: Մեր հոգեւոր երաժշտությունը ոչնչով չի զիջում, բայց գերմանացիները բաշարել են իրենց հոգեւոր մշակույթը դարձնել համաշխարհային արժեք, իսկ մենք մոլեռանդորեն օտարապաշտությամբ տարված մերը էն կարգի մոռացության ենք մատնել, որ անգամ  Տեր Ողորմյայի մի հատ նորմալ կատարում չես գտնի: Թուրքը որ թուրք ա, ոչ մի բան չի ստեղծել, ամբողջ պատմության ընթացքում զբաղված ա եղել ուրիշինը գողանալով , իրան համարում ա ընտրալ ազգ, բոլորից բարձր: Իսկ մենք բոլոր հիմքերը ունենք բարձր ինքնագնահատական ունենալու համար, բայց  տառապում ենք սարսափելի թերարժեքության բարդույթով: Սարսափելին էն քյարթը չի, որ Թաթուլ ա լսում, ինքը ընդունում ա, որ քյարթ ա ու դա չի թաքցնում, չի փորձում առաջադեմ երեւալ,   սարսափելին էն հայն ա, ով իրան քյարթինց բարձր ա համարում, բայց քյարթից ոչ մի բանով չի տարբերվում, տեղյակ չի թե ինքը ով ա ու ինչ մշակույթ ունի:

----------

dvgray (02.09.2013), keyboard (01.09.2013), Vardik! (02.09.2013)

----------


## Չամիչ

> այ Չամիչ ջան, ինչի հետրից ես ընկել... 
> մեկ ա մեր եկեղցին էն գլխից հռոմիացիներին ռադ ա արել մեր հոգևոր կյանքից, ու հիմա էլ ռադ կանի, մի կասկածի, ու լավ ա որ հարցախեղդ ես անում տերտերին...


Չի զգացվում, քաղաքում բազմաթիվ նորակառույց եկեղեցիներ կան կարող էին էտ եկեղեցիներից մեկը տրամադրել, Իսկ սուրբ Զորավոր եկեղեցին ժողովրդի կողմից շատ սիրված ա, իզուր չի, որ ես էլ գնում եմ հենց էտ եկեղեցին: Դա հին եկեղեցի ա ու  պատահաբար կամ հատուկ ձեւով էնպիսի տեղում ա կառուցված, որտեղ զգացվում ա ուժեղ Աստվածային կամ տիեզերական էներգիայի ներհոսք: Բազմաթիվ եկեղեցիներում եմ եղել, բայց էտնպիսի ուժեղ էներգետիկա զգացվում է մեկ էլ Գեղարդի եկեղեցում, Էտ կարգի եկեղեցիները իրականում Հայաստանում շատ քիչ են ու հատկապես մեր հոգեւորականները սրբության պես պիտի պահպանեն, բայց երբ հենց մեր հոգեւորականներն են նման անփութորեն վարվում էլ օտարից ի՞նչ պահանջես:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Եղբայր  Բախը դեռ չէր ծնվել երբ իմ ու քո նախնիները բարձրակարգ հոգեւոր երաժշտություն ունեին: Ի դեպ էս օր նաեւ էս հարցը բարձրացրեցի: Մեր հոգեւոր երաժշտությունը ոչնչով չի զիջում, բայց գերմանացիները բաշարել են իրենց հոգեւոր մշակույթը դարձնել համաշխարհային արժեք, իսկ մենք մոլեռանդորեն օտարապաշտությամբ տարված մերը էն կարգի մոռացության ենք մատնել, որ անգամ  Տեր Ողորմյայի մի հատ նորմալ կատարում չես գտնի: Թուրքը որ թուրք ա, ոչ մի բան չի ստեղծել, ամբողջ պատմության ընթացքում զբաղված ա եղել ուրիշինը գողանալով , իրան համարում ա ընտրալ ազգ, բոլորից բարձր: Իսկ մենք բոլոր հիմքերը ունենք բարձր ինքնագնահատական ունենալու համար, բայց  տառապում ենք սարսափելի թերարժեքության բարդույթով: Սարսափելին էն քյարթը չի, որ Թաթուլ ա լսում, ինքը ընդունում ա, որ քյարթ ա ու դա չի թաքցնում, չի փորձում առաջադեմ երեւալ,   սարսափելին էն հայն ա, ով իրան քյարթինց բարձր ա համարում, բայց քյարթից ոչ մի բանով չի տարբերվում, տեղյակ չի թե ինքը ով ա ու ինչ մշակույթ ունի:


Բախի երաժշտություն լսելը օտարապաշտություն չի… իսկ քո ավատա՞րն ինչ ա… կարող ա՞ հայուհի ա կամ Մարիամ աստվածածինն ա… ոչ դա հենց էն մշակույթի ազդեցությունն ա որի դեմ դու քո հաշվով պայքարում ես… անցած ավատարն էլ, էս էլ… սեքսուալություն ա քարոզում… 

հայատառ առաջին նախադասությունը, հենց սրա մասին ա "ճանաչել զիմաստություն և զխրատ, իմանալ զբանս հանճարո"… ստեղ օտար ազգերի մասին բան չի ասում… իմիջայլոց եթե խոսքն օտարի մասին ա ապա քրիստոնեությունն ամենաօտար բանն ա որ որդեգրել ենք ու կեղծ մոլագարի պես պաշտում ենք… 

եթե ազնիվ ես քո հայկականության ու ազգայինի մեջ ապա հենց ստեղից սկսի… 

Կարող ա՞ քո նկարն ա Չամիչ, իսկականից չգիտեմ…

----------


## Չամիչ

> Բախի երաժշտություն լսելը օտարապաշտություն չի…


Իհարկե  օտարապաշտություն չի, ես էլ եմ ամեն օր Բախ լսում եւ ինձ օտարապաշտ չեմ համարում, Ես երբեք ինձ օտարից ոչ բարձր եմ համարում, ոչ էլ ցածր, օտարապաշտություն էն ա, երբ չես էլ փորձում քոնը ճանաչել, երբ օտարինը ավելի բարձր ես համարում,  ի սկզբանե տրամադրված էս, որ դու պարզապես ընդունակ չես լավ բան ստեղծելու, օտարապաշտությունը էն ա,  երբ ասում ես քյար ա, թող մեր ժողովուրդը մի քիչ Բախ լսի զարգանա: Երբ ինքդ քեզ ստորացնում ես:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Եղբայր  Բախը դեռ չէր ծնվել երբ իմ ու քո նախնիները բարձրակարգ հոգեւոր երաժշտություն ունեին: Ի դեպ էս օր նաեւ էս հարցը բարձրացրեցի: Մեր հոգեւոր երաժշտությունը ոչնչով չի զիջում, բայց գերմանացիները բաշարել են իրենց հոգեւոր մշակույթը դարձնել համաշխարհային արժեք, իսկ մենք մոլեռանդորեն օտարապաշտությամբ տարված մերը էն կարգի մոռացության ենք մատնել, որ անգամ  Տեր Ողորմյայի մի հատ նորմալ կատարում չես գտնի: Թուրքը որ թուրք ա, ոչ մի բան չի ստեղծել, ամբողջ պատմության ընթացքում զբաղված ա եղել ուրիշինը գողանալով , իրան համարում ա ընտրալ ազգ, բոլորից բարձր: Իսկ մենք բոլոր հիմքերը ունենք բարձր ինքնագնահատական ունենալու համար, բայց  տառապում ենք սարսափելի թերարժեքության բարդույթով: Սարսափելին էն քյարթը չի, որ Թաթուլ ա լսում, ինքը ընդունում ա, որ քյարթ ա ու դա չի թաքցնում, չի փորձում առաջադեմ երեւալ,   սարսափելին էն հայն ա, ով իրան քյարթինց բարձր ա համարում, բայց քյարթից ոչ մի բանով չի տարբերվում, տեղյակ չի թե ինքը ով ա ու ինչ մշակույթ ունի:


 Իսկ կարող ե՞ս առանց վիկիպեդիա նայելու ասել, թե Բախը երբ ա ծնվել։ Մի հատ հայ բարձրակարգ հոգևոր պոլիֆոնիկ երաժշտության անուն տուր Բախից առաջ։ Ընդհանրապես հայկական պոլիֆոնիկ հոգևոր երաժշտության օրինակ կարող ե՞ս բերել։

----------

Jarre (03.09.2013), Աթեիստ (02.09.2013)

----------


## Չամիչ

> սխալ ես բացատրում… նախ նայենք հաճախականության տեսանկյունից…
> 
> 1. եթե դու Բախի երաժշտությունը սիրում ես, որը դու պնդում ես, ուրեմն այդ երաժշտության հաճախականությունը համընկնում ա քո "հաճախականության" ընկալման հետ որն էլ դարձնում ա Բախի երաժշտությունը քեզ համար հաճելի… այնպես որ քո ասած "հաճախականությունը" դատարկ արգումենտ ա… կամ էլ չես սիրում Բախի երաժշտությունը…
> 
> 2. Բախի երաժշտությունը պատարագի հետ չի հնչելու դրա համար էլ հաճախականությունների խառնելը անհասկանալի արգումենտ ա, լավագույն դեպքում…
> 
> 3. Հայկական ճարտարապետության ակուստիկ հաճախականությունը բացարձակապես կապ չունի "հոգևոր որևէ հաճախականությամ հետ" ... տենց բան գոյություն չունի… ակուստիկան ազգային բան չի ու աշխարհի բոլոր հաջողված ակուստիկ կառույցները նույն ակուստիկ պահանջներն են բավարարում… 
> 
> իսկ եթե ամփոփեմ ապա եթե հաճախականությունները չեն բռնում ուրեմն դու Բախ պտի չսիրես… իսկ ռուսերենը քո մոտ դեսոնանս չի առաջացնու՞մ… հայերեն չի…


Դու ընդունու՞մ ես, որ գոյություն ունի աուրա հասկացությունը, դու ընդունու՞մ ես, որ զուգարանի եւ եկեղեցու աուրաները տարբեր են:

----------


## dvgray

> Եղբայր  Բախը դեռ չէր ծնվել երբ իմ ու քո նախնիները բարձրակարգ հոգեւոր երաժշտություն ունեին: Ի դեպ էս օր նաեւ էս հարցը բարձրացրեցի: Մեր հոգեւոր երաժշտությունը ոչնչով չի զիջում, բայց գերմանացիները բաշարել են իրենց հոգեւոր մշակույթը դարձնել համաշխարհային արժեք, իսկ մենք մոլեռանդորեն օտարապաշտությամբ տարված մերը էն կարգի մոռացության ենք մատնել, որ անգամ  Տեր Ողորմյայի մի հատ նորմալ կատարում չես գտնի: Թուրքը որ թուրք ա, ոչ մի բան չի ստեղծել, ամբողջ պատմության ընթացքում զբաղված ա եղել ուրիշինը գողանալով , իրան համարում ա ընտրալ ազգ, բոլորից բարձր: Իսկ մենք բոլոր հիմքերը ունենք բարձր ինքնագնահատական ունենալու համար, բայց  տառապում ենք սարսափելի թերարժեքության բարդույթով: Սարսափելին էն քյարթը չի, որ Թաթուլ ա լսում, ինքը ընդունում ա, որ քյարթ ա ու դա չի թաքցնում, չի փորձում առաջադեմ երեւալ,   *սարսափելին էն հայն ա, ով* իրան քյարթինց բարձր ա համարում, բայց քյարթից ոչ մի բանով չի տարբերվում,*տեղյակ չի թե ինքը ով ա ու ինչ մշակույթ ունի:*


ավելացնելու բան չկա, հիանալի ա ասված:
 :Smile:

----------


## dvgray

> Իսկ կարող ե՞ս առանց վիկիպեդիա նայելու ասել, թե Բախը երբ ա ծնվել։ Մի հատ հայ բարձրակարգ հոգևոր պոլիֆոնիկ երաժշտության անուն տուր Բախից առաջ։ *Ընդհանրապես հայկական պոլիֆոնիկ հոգևոր երաժշտության օրինակ կարող ե՞ս բերել։*


Կոմիտասի քառաձայն "Պատարագը" քեղ հերիք ա՞

----------

keyboard (02.09.2013)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Իսկ կարող ե՞ս առանց վիկիպեդիա նայելու ասել, թե Բախը երբ ա ծնվել։ Մի հատ հայ բարձրակարգ հոգևոր պոլիֆոնիկ երաժշտության անուն տուր Բախից առաջ։ Ընդհանրապես հայկական պոլիֆոնիկ հոգևոր երաժշտության օրինակ կարող ե՞ս բերել։


Հարգելիս, պոլիֆոնիա հասկացություն դեռ գոյություն չուներ, երբ մենք ունեինք այս որակի հոգեւոր երաժշտություն: Եթե պոլիֆոնիկ ա լսում ես, եթե պոլիֆոնիա չկա չես լսու՞մ: Հետաքրքիր ա, եթե ծնված լինեիր Բախից առաջ ի՞նչ էիր լսելու: 

Ի դեպ եթե ուշադիր լինես, սա էլ է պոլիֆոնիա:

----------

dvgray (02.09.2013), Jarre (03.09.2013), keyboard (02.09.2013), Vardik! (02.09.2013), Վիշապ (02.09.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Իհարկե  օտարապաշտություն չի, ես էլ եմ ամեն օր Բախ լսում եւ ինձ օտարապաշտ չեմ համարում, Ես երբեք ինձ օտարից ոչ բարձր եմ համարում, ոչ էլ ցածր, օտարապաշտություն էն ա, երբ չես էլ փորձում քոնը ճանաչել, երբ օտարինը ավելի բարձր ես համարում,  ի սկզբանե տրամադրված էս, որ դու պարզապես ընդունակ չես լավ բան ստեղծելու, օտարապաշտությունը էն ա,  երբ ասում ես քյար ա, թող մեր ժողովուրդը մի քիչ Բախ լսի զարգանա: Երբ ինքդ քեզ ստորացնում ես:


Չամիչ, իսկ ստեղ որևէ մեկը գրել ա՞ որ մեր ունեցած հոգևոր արժեքները ստորադաս են… տենց բան կա՞ գրած… որևէ մեկը ասել ա՞ փոխարինենք մերն ուրիշով… 

ման չգաս, տենց բան ոչ ոք չի ասել, դա դու ես տենց կարծում… 

եթե ամեն օր Բախ ես լսում իսկ եկեղեցի ընդամենը 3 անգամ ես գնում, նշանակում ա Բախ ավելի շատ ես սիրում քան մեր հայկական պատարագը… հա՞… տենց ա՞, թե՞ ամեն օր պատարագ ես լսում, Բախից հետո… կամ առաջ… իսկ դիսոնանս չի առաջանու՞մ… 

Չամիչ ասածս էն ա որ դու սխալ բանի դեմ ես պայքարում ու սխալ պատճառաբանությոամբ… իհարկե դրսից այլանդակություն գալիս ա ու պետք ա դրա դեմն առնել, բայց Բախի համերգը եկեղեցում, հաստատ էն չի որի դեմ պետք ա պայքարել… Բախե մեր երաժիշտների ռեպերտուառի մեջ ա շատ վաղուց…

----------

Jarre (03.09.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Դու ընդունու՞մ ես, որ գոյություն ունի աուրա հասկացությունը, դու ընդունու՞մ ես, որ զուգարանի եւ եկեղեցու աուրաները տարբեր են:


Զուգարանից դու ես խոսել Չամիչ ջան, ես խոսում եմ Բախից ու եկեղեցուց… դու ես էդ համեմատությունն արել դու էլ տակից դուրս արի…

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Հարգելիս, պոլիֆոնիա հասկացություն դեռ գոյություն չուներ, երբ մենք ունեինք այս որակի հոգեւոր երաժշտություն: Եթե պոլիֆոնիկ ա լսում ես, եթե պոլիֆոնիա չկա չես լսու՞մ: Հետաքրքիր ա, եթե ծնված լինեիր Բախից առաջ ի՞նչ էիր լսելու: 
> 
> Ի դեպ եթե ուշադիր լինես, սա էլ է պոլիֆոնիա:


ու քանի որ Բախից առաջ մենք պոլիֆոնիա ենք ունեցել ուրեմն Բախը չի կարելի որ հնչի եկեղեցու՞մ… Բախն էլ Կոմիտասից առաջ ածնվել… հետո՞

----------


## Չամիչ

Խոսքը հոգեւոր երաժշտության մասին ա, եթե պոլիֆոնիա չկա ուրեմն հոգեւոր չի՞

----------


## dvgray

> Չամիչ, իսկ ստեղ որևէ մեկը գրել ա՞ որ մեր ունեցած հոգևոր արժեքները ստորադաս են… տենց բան կա՞ գրած… որևէ մեկը ասել ա՞ փոխարինենք մերն ուրիշով… 
> 
> ման չգաս, տենց բան ոչ ոք չի ասել, դա դու ես տենց կարծում… 
> 
> եթե ամեն օր Բախ ես լսում իսկ եկեղեցի ընդամենը 3 անգամ ես գնում, նշանակում ա Բախ ավելի շատ ես սիրում քան մեր հայկական պատարագը… հա՞… տենց ա՞, թե՞ ամեն օր պատարագ ես լսում, Բախից հետո… կամ առաջ… իսկ դիսոնանս չի առաջանու՞մ… 
> 
> Չամիչ ասածս էն ա որ դու սխալ բանի դեմ ես պայքարում ու սխալ պատճառաբանությոամբ… իհարկե դրսից այլանդակություն գալիս ա ու պետք ա դրա դեմն առնել, բայց Բախի համերգը եկեղեցում, հաստատ էն չի որի դեմ պետք ա պայքարել… Բախե մեր երաժիշտների ռեպերտուառի մեջ ա շատ վաղուց…


դու քեզ չհասկացողի տեսղ ես դնում: Մարդը նորմալ հայերենով մեռավ ասելով, որ մեր եկեղեցին մեր համար շատ ավելի լայն ու ընդգրկուն բան քան համերգասրահը, որտեղ Բախ են լսում:
ուզում ես բախ լսես, հենա, պարապ սարապ Կամեռային  երաժշտության տուն ակ հինալի ակուստիկայով: գնա ընտեղ էտ համերգենրը տուր, համ էլ կուլտուրայի ֆոնդին մի քանի կոպեկ փող կգնա: բայց չէ , պետք ա եկեղեցում ամերիկացիք :Shok:   :LOL:  Բախ նվագեն  :LOL:

----------

keyboard (02.09.2013), Vardik! (02.09.2013), Չամիչ (02.09.2013)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Զուգարանից դու ես խոսել Չամիչ ջան, ես խոսում եմ Բախից ու եկեղեցուց… դու ես էդ համեմատությունն արել դու էլ տակից դուրս արի…



Մեֆ ջան, ես տվյալ պահին զուգարանից չեմ խոսում, աուրաից եմ խոսում, ցայտուն լինելու համար եմ նման կոպիտ համեմատություն անում: Դրա համար հարցրեցի, դու ընդունու՞մ ես, որ գոյություն ունի աուրա հասկացությունը: Լավ այլ օրինակ բերեմ, Գիշերային ակումբի եւ եկեղեցու աուրաները տարբե՞ր են թե՞ ոչ:

----------

keyboard (02.09.2013), Vardik! (02.09.2013)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Խոսքը հոգեւոր երաժշտության մասին ա, եթե պոլիֆոնիա չկա ուրեմն հոգեւոր չի՞


Չամիչ, ես 8 տարվա երաժշտական կրթություն ունեմ, բայց ինձ համարում եմ կիսագրագետ ու անտաղանդ երաժշտության մեջ։ Բայց դու երաժշտությունից հեռու ես մղոններով, սա քեզ ի գիտություն։ Դու չես կարող ընկալել հոգևոր երաժշտությունը։ Դա քո կարծիքներից է երևում։ Դու պարզապես կրկնում ես ինչ-որ շաբլոն բաներ, որոնք քեզ ճիշտ են ԹՎՈՒՄ։

----------

Jarre (03.09.2013), Mephistopheles (02.09.2013), Աթեիստ (02.09.2013), Վոլտերա (02.09.2013), Տրիբուն (02.09.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ ջան, ես տվյալ պահին զուգարանից չեմ խոսում, աուրաից եմ խոսում, ցայտուն լինելու համար եմ նման կոպիտ համեմատություն անում: Դրա համար հարցրեցի, դու ընդունու՞մ ես, որ գոյություն ունի աուրա հասկացությունը: Լավ այլ օրինակ բերեմ, Գիշերային ակումբի եւ եկեղեցու աուրաները տարբե՞ր են թե՞ ոչ:


Աուրա գոյություն չունի… դա հասարակ սնոտիապաշտություն ա, որը չի ընդունվում մեր եկեղեցու կողմից… իսկ տարբերություններ շատ կան… բայց աուրան չի… 

Գիշերային ակումբի ֆունկցիան տարբեր ա եկեղեցու ֆունկցիայից ինչպես նաև կահավորումն ու հատակագծումը (ճարտարապետությունը)… ու ձեզ էլ թվում ա թե "աուրա" կա… 

Կապ չունի…

----------

Jarre (03.09.2013), Skeptic (02.09.2013), Աթեիստ (02.09.2013), Վիշապ (02.09.2013), Վոլտերա (02.09.2013)

----------


## Ambrosine

Երբ մենք Փարիզի Աստվածամոր տաճարում պատարագ ենք մատուցում, ֆրանսիացին չի բողոքում, դեռ ինքն էլ ներկա է գտնվում, հարգում օտարի ծեսերը: Ինչու՞ ենք մենք ամեն ինչ բարդացնում: Եթե հայերը օտար լեզվով պատարագ մատուցեն, դժգոհելու տեղ կունենանք, անշուշտ, բայց մեզնից ի՞նչ է գնում, եթե թույլ տանք ամերիկացուն կամ եվրոպացուն մեկ ժամով մեր եկեղեցում պատարագ մատուցել: Այլ բան է, որ նրանց պատարագը մեր պատարագին չպետք է խանգարի, կամ որ նրանց կողմից հնչեցրած երաժշտությունը պետք է եկեղեցուն հարիր լինի: Դա փոխադարձ հարգանքի դրսևորում է, ոչ ավելին: Դրանից ես կամ կողքիս հայը ամերիկացի չի դառնա: Եկեղեցում ռոք հնչեցնելուն չէի ասի, թե կողմ եմ, եթե չասենք` դեմ եմ: Բայց քանի որ Չամիչի ասածը Բախի երաժշտությանն է վերաբերում, մեծ խնդիր չեմ տեսնում: Հայկական շարականները շատ եմ սիրում, բայց չենք կարող ժխտել, որ Բախի արգանային երաժշտությունը իր տեսակի մեջ մեծ արժեք է, և, դրանց հնչեցվելով, բնավ մեր եկեղեցու արժեքը չի նվազում կամ անունը չի նսեմացվում:

Այս մեկը կարծեմ անգամ համարվում է զրույց Աստծու հետ`







Իսկ դե՞մ կլինեք, եթե Մանսուրյանի Ռեքվիեմը հնչի եկեղեցում: Թե՞ կողմ կլինեք միայն այն բանի համար, որ հեղինակը հայ է:

----------

erexa (02.09.2013), Jarre (03.09.2013), Mephistopheles (02.09.2013), Աթեիստ (02.09.2013), Նաիրուհի (02.09.2013), Վոլտերա (02.09.2013), Տրիբուն (03.09.2013)

----------


## dvgray

> Իսկ դե՞մ կլինեք, եթե Մանսուրյանի Ռեքվիեմը հնչի եկեղեցում: Թե՞ կողմ կլինեք միայն այն բանի համար, որ հեղինակը հայ է:


Աստղ ջան: ես դեմ եմ անգամ որ Եկմալյանի "Պատարագն" ա հնչում մեր եկեղեցում, ուր մնաց Մանսուրյանինը կան Տերտերյանի երաժշտությունը:  
Եկեղեցում պատարագը միմիայն Կոմիտասի *արական քառաձայնի* կատարմամբ  :Jpit: 
սա իմ անձնական կարծիքն ա  :Smile: 

Հ.Գ. մի հատ լսի Կոմիտասի խորին խորինը ու համեմատի Եկմալակայանի հետ. կամ Սուրբ-Սուրբը, կամ Տեր -ողրորման, կամ... որը ասեմ:
Մերը Կոմիտասն ա: Կոմիտաս պետք ա սովորացնել  լսել ու երգել ժողովրդին, Ու Եկմալյանից պետք ա քիչ քիչ հրաժարվել:

----------

Չամիչ (02.09.2013)

----------


## dvgray

> Հայկական շարականները շատ եմ սիրում, բայց չենք կարող ժխտել, որ Բախի արգանային երաժշտությունը իր տեսակի մեջ մեծ արժեք է, և, դրանց հնչեցվելով, բնավ մեր եկեղեցու արժեքը չի նվազում կամ անունը չի նսեմացվում:


Հայկական միջնադարյան շարականները բավականին լուրջ թեմա է, ու դժվար թե ոչ պրոֆեսիանալը պատրաստ է այն ընկալել:
Մեր ականջները հիմա շատ ավելի պատրաստ են լսել Բախ, քան Շնորհալի, ելնելով մեր  երաժշտական կրթությունից:

----------

keyboard (02.09.2013), Vardik! (02.09.2013), Չամիչ (02.09.2013), Վոլտերա (02.09.2013)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Հայկական միջնադարյան շարականները բավականին լուրջ թեմա է, ու դժվար թե ոչ պրոֆեսիանալը պատրաստ է այն ընկալել:
> Մեր ականջները հիմա շատ ավելի պատրաստ են լսել Բախ, քան Շնորհալի, ելնելով մեր  երաժշտական կրթությունից:


Հայկական եկեղեցում Բախ հնչեցնելը միջնադարյան շարականներ կամ Կոմիտաս չի արժեզրկում, բայց ասել, որ եկեղեցում մենակ Կոմիտաս պիտի հնչի, կամ Բախը ուր էր, որ մեր պապերը հոգևոր բարձրակարգ երաժշտություն էին չալում, ճոռոմության ու սահմանափակության նշան է։  Իմ ականջները հիմա ավելի շատ պատրաստ են հաուզ ու չիլլ լսելու, բայց դա հեչ կապ չունի էս թեմայի հետ։

----------

Mephistopheles (02.09.2013), Վոլտերա (02.09.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

փաստորեն տենց էլ նորմալ չկարողացաք հիմնավորել թե ինչու երեկոյան ասենք ժամը իննին հայկական եկեղեցում չի կարելի Բախ լսել… 

Ինչ դատարկ պատճառաբանություն ասես չբերեցին, էլ դեսոնանս, էլ աուրա, էլ դա իրա տեղե չի (պարզվում ա Չամիչը, Դիվն ու Վարդիկը պտի որոշեն թե Բախը որտեղ ա հարմար հնչեցնելու… մնում ա որոշեն թե պատմության մեջ Բախի տեղը որն ա), էլ մեր քառաձայն Պատարագը Բախից առաջ ա եղել… 

Ամեն ձևի պայքարեցին Բախի դեմ, բայց պարզվում ա իրանք Բախ շատ են սիրում ու Չամիչն էլ ամեն օր Բախ ա լսում, իսկ ըստ Վարդիկի պարապ մարդիկ Բախ չէ ինչ (ախմախություն) ասես կլսեն… ՄԻնչդեռ համաձայն Դիվի, էս սաղ արևմուտքի ու հատկապես ԱՄՆ-ի Օբամայի արածն ա որ մենք Պուծինից շեղվենք, մեր պապայից ու շարականներ չլսենք… 

Բայց ես լավ չեմ ասում, էսի ռուսերեն ավելի լավ ա հնչում որտև ռուսերենի հաճախականությունը մի ուրիշ կարգի հաճախականություն ա, ըստ Չամիչի… բայց պահպանեմք հայ գիրն ու եկեղեցին որ Բախ հանկարծ չհնչի, Չնայած շատ ենք սիրում ու ամեն օր լսում ենք, բայց իրա հաճախականությունն է չի ու ավելի լավ ա պիոներ պալատում նվագենք թեկուզ դաշնամուրի վրա, ըստ Վարդիկի… 

… բայց հավատացեք իրանք Բախ մեզնից շատ են սիրում… ուղղակի Բախին իրա տեղը պտի ցույց տրվի…

----------

Jarre (03.09.2013), Վիշապ (02.09.2013), Վոլտերա (02.09.2013), Տրիբուն (03.09.2013)

----------


## Vardik!

> փաստորեն տենց էլ նորմալ չկարողացաք հիմնավորել թե ինչու երեկոյան ասենք ժամը իննին հայկական եկեղեցում չի կարելի Բախ լսել… 
> 
> Ինչ դատարկ պատճառաբանություն ասես չբերեցին, էլ դեսոնանս, էլ աուրա, էլ դա իրա տեղե չի (պարզվում ա Չամիչը, Դիվն ու Վարդիկը պտի որոշեն թե Բախը որտեղ ա հարմար հնչեցնելու… մնում ա որոշեն թե պատմության մեջ Բախի տեղը որն ա), էլ մեր քառաձայն Պատարագը Բախից առաջ ա եղել… 
> 
> Ամեն ձևի պայքարեցին Բախի դեմ, բայց պարզվում ա իրանք Բախ շատ են սիրում ու Չամիչն էլ ամեն օր Բախ ա լսում, իսկ ըստ Վարդիկի պարապ մարդիկ Բախ չէ ինչ (ախմախություն) ասես կլսեն… ՄԻնչդեռ համաձայն Դիվի, էս սաղ արևմուտքի ու հատկապես ԱՄՆ-ի Օբամայի արածն ա որ մենք Պուծինից շեղվենք, մեր պապայից ու շարականներ չլսենք… 
> 
> Բայց ես լավ չեմ ասում, էսի ռուսերեն ավելի լավ ա հնչում որտև ռուսերենի հաճախականությունը մի ուրիշ կարգի հաճախականություն ա, ըստ Չամիչի… բայց պահպանեմք հայ գիրն ու եկեղեցին որ Բախ հանկարծ չհնչի, Չնայած շատ ենք սիրում ու ամեն օր լսում ենք, բայց իրա հաճախականությունն է չի ու ավելի լավ ա պիոներ պալատում նվագենք թեկուզ դաշնամուրի վրա, ըստ Վարդիկի… 
> 
> … բայց հավատացեք իրանք Բախ մեզնից շատ են սիրում… ուղղակի Բախին իրա տեղը պտի ցույց տրվի…



    Մենակ երեքովս չէ,էլի մարդիկ կային էդ կարծիքի: Ոմանք էլ,համոզված եմ ուղղակի,հարկ չհամարեցին վեճին խառնվել գլխացավանք չցանկանալով:
    Բախի դեմ չենք պայքարում,սխալ մի մեկնաբանի: Ես ասեցի պարապ ժողովուրդը Բախ չէ,ինչ էլ ասես կլսի,ասա կարգին մատուցող լինի: Ախմախություն նկատի չունեի,չնայած՝ մեկ-մեկ նենց երգեր են հիթ դառնում,որ ախմախությունից բան պակաս չեն:
   Պիոներ պալատա,թե ինչ,համենայն դեպս դա մշակույթի համարա,ոչ թե աղոթքի: Վարդիկի ասածն էնա՝ ամեն բան թող իր նպատակին ծառայի:Հա,ես Բախ սիրում եմ,լսում եմ,իրա դեմ ոչինչ չունեմ: Ստեղ հարցն էն չէ,թե ով ինչքան ու ինչա սիրում:
   Մեֆ ջան,հարգելիս,էսքան ժամանակ,ինչ միացել եմ բանավեճին,դու սրա-նրա խոսքից խոսք կպցնելով ես բանավիճում: Չի լինի,որ դու էլ մի թազա բան ասես,ասենք,որ հասկանանք քո կարծիքը,մտքերը....Դե,հասկացանք արդեն,որ ուզում ես եկեղեցում Բախ լսել: Էդ միտքը չհաշված...Ընդհանրապես իմ մոտ նենց տպավորությունա,որ քո համար ավելի կարևորա էս վեճում հաղթելը,քան այն,թե ինչի համար ես վիճում: Նախապես ներողություն եմ խնդրում,եթե ինչ-որ բանով վիրավորեցի:  :Smile:

----------

dvgray (02.09.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մենակ երեքովս չէ,էլի մարդիկ կային էդ կարծիքի: Ոմանք էլ,համոզված եմ ուղղակի,հարկ չհամարեցին վեճին խառնվել գլխացավանք չցանկանալով:
>     Բախի դեմ չենք պայքարում,սխալ մի մեկնաբանի: Ես ասեցի պարապ ժողովուրդը Բախ չէ,ինչ էլ ասես կլսի,ասա կարգին մատուցող լինի: Ախմախություն նկատի չունեի,չնայած՝ մեկ-մեկ նենց երգեր են հիթ դառնում,որ ախմախությունից բան պակաս չեն:
>    Պիոներ պալատա,թե ինչ,համենայն դեպս դա մշակույթի համարա,ոչ թե աղոթքի: Վարդիկի ասածն էնա՝ ամեն բան թող իր նպատակին ծառայի:Հա,ես Բախ սիրում եմ,լսում եմ,իրա դեմ ոչինչ չունեմ: Ստեղ հարցն էն չէ,թե ով ինչքան ու ինչա սիրում:
>    Մեֆ ջան,հարգելիս,էսքան ժամանակ,ինչ միացել եմ բանավեճին,դու սրա-նրա խոսքից խոսք կպցնելով ես բանավիճում: Չի լինի,որ դու էլ մի թազա բան ասես,ասենք,որ հասկանանք քո կարծիքը,մտքերը....Դե,հասկացանք արդեն,որ ուզում ես եկեղեցում Բախ լսել: Էդ միտքը չհաշված...Ընդհանրապես իմ մոտ նենց տպավորությունա,որ քո համար ավելի կարևորա էս վեճում հաղթելը,քան այն,թե ինչի համար ես վիճում: Նախապես ներողություն եմ խնդրում,եթե ինչ-որ բանով վիրավորեցի:


Վարդիկ ջան, պարզ հարց եմ տալիս, իսկ դուք ասում եք "տեղը չի" ասում եմ ինչու՞ ու ստեղ ինչ անհեթեթություն ասես դուրս ա գալիս ջրի երես… իմ կարծիքը պարզ ա, ես խնդիր չունեմ Բախի հետ հայկական եկեղեցում հնչեցնելու… բարդ ա՞… 

Ինչ վերաբերվում ա խոսքերին ու նրանցից կախվելուն… դուք էլ եք տեսնում ձեր պատճառաբանությունների անհիմն լինելը դրա համար էլ դուրներդ չի գալիս որ ձե խոսքերն եմ մեջբերում… բա ի՞նչ անեմ… խոսքերով եք ձեր միտքն արտահայտում, ես էլ դրանք եմ մեջբերում…

----------


## Չամիչ

> Աուրա գոյություն չունի… դա հասարակ սնոտիապաշտություն ա, որը չի ընդունվում մեր եկեղեցու կողմից… իսկ տարբերություններ շատ կան… բայց աուրան չի… 
> 
> Գիշերային ակումբի ֆունկցիան տարբեր ա եկեղեցու ֆունկցիայից ինչպես նաև կահավորումն ու հատակագծումը (ճարտարապետությունը)… ու ձեզ էլ թվում ա թե "աուրա" կա… 
> 
> Կապ չունի…


Մեֆ ջան, էտ դեպքում ես քո հետ ինչի՞ց խոսամ, երբ դու ամեն ինչի գոյությունը հերքում ես, քեզ հետ բանավիճելու բոլոր տարբերկաները սպառված են՝ ցավոք:  մարդիկ 21-րդ դարում հեշտ ու հանգիստ աուրան լուսանկարում են, դու ո՞ր դարում ես ապրում:

----------


## Չամիչ

> Չամիչ, ես 8 տարվա երաժշտական կրթություն ունեմ, բայց ինձ համարում եմ կիսագրագետ ու անտաղանդ երաժշտության մեջ։ Բայց դու երաժշտությունից հեռու ես մղոններով, սա քեզ ի գիտություն։ Դու չես կարող ընկալել հոգևոր երաժշտությունը։ Դա քո կարծիքներից է երևում։ Դու պարզապես կրկնում ես ինչ-որ շաբլոն բաներ, որոնք քեզ ճիշտ են ԹՎՈՒՄ։


Վիշապ ես 12 տարվա երաժշտական կրթություն ունեմ, իսկ էն ինչ որ դու գրել ես կոչվում ա աուտոտրենինգ, դու ինքդ քեզ իմ անձի վերաբերյալ ինչ որ բաներ ես ներշնչվում: Ես հարց տվեցի, որը մնաց անպատասխան: Կոնկրետ հարց՝ Տեր ողորմյան ոչ մի կապ չունի պոլիֆոնիայի հետ նշանակում ա այն հոգեւոր երաժշտություն չի՞:

----------


## Չամիչ

> Երբ մենք Փարիզի Աստվածամոր տաճարում պատարագ ենք մատուցում, ֆրանսիացին չի բողոքում, դեռ ինքն էլ ներկա է գտնվում, հարգում օտարի ծեսերը: Ինչու՞ ենք մենք ամեն ինչ բարդացնում: Եթե հայերը օտար լեզվով պատարագ մատուցեն, դժգոհելու տեղ կունենանք, անշուշտ, բայց մեզնից ի՞նչ է գնում, եթե թույլ տանք ամերիկացուն կամ եվրոպացուն մեկ ժամով մեր եկեղեցում պատարագ մատուցել: Այլ բան է, որ նրանց պատարագը մեր պատարագին չպետք է խանգարի, կամ որ նրանց կողմից հնչեցրած երաժշտությունը պետք է եկեղեցուն հարիր լինի: Դա փոխադարձ հարգանքի դրսևորում է, ոչ ավելին: Դրանից ես կամ կողքիս հայը ամերիկացի չի դառնա: Եկեղեցում ռոք հնչեցնելուն չէի ասի, թե կողմ եմ, եթե չասենք` դեմ եմ: Բայց քանի որ Չամիչի ասածը Բախի երաժշտությանն է վերաբերում, մեծ խնդիր չեմ տեսնում: Հայկական շարականները շատ եմ սիրում, բայց չենք կարող ժխտել, որ Բախի արգանային երաժշտությունը իր տեսակի մեջ մեծ արժեք է, և, դրանց հնչեցվելով, բնավ մեր եկեղեցու արժեքը չի նվազում կամ անունը չի նսեմացվում:
> 
> Այս մեկը կարծեմ անգամ համարվում է զրույց Աստծու հետ`





Աստղ ջան, անգամ հոգեւորականը շեշտեց, որ հաշվի առնելով մեծ սփյուռք ունենալու հանգամանքը իրենք պարզապես չեն կարող ամերիկացիներին  մերժել: Իսկ էն որ հայերը ֆրանսիայում կամ մնացած այլ օտար երկրների եկեղեցիներում հայկական պատարագ են հնչեցնում  օրինաչափություն չէ, մերոնք դա ստիպված են անել, որպեսզի հայը օտարության մեջ ինչ որ չափով մնա հայ, վերջնականապես չձուլվի: 

Այնտեղ, որտեղ մշտապես հնչում է Բախի երաժշտությունը այլ աուրա է, այնտեղ որտեղ մշտապես հնչում է Կոմիտասի երաժշտությունը այլ աուրա է, եւ հենց այդ էներգետիկ դաշտն է ապահովում ուժեղ հոգեւոր մթնոլորտ, այսինքն անտեղ արդեն գոյություն ունի որոշակի հաճախականության վրա լարված վիբրացիոն դաշտ, որը կարող է անգամ լուրջ հիվանդություններ բուժել: Չի կարելի խաթարել այն էներգետիկ դաշտը, որտեղ մշտապես հնչում է Բախ, չի կարելի խաթարել այն էներգետիկ դաշտը, որտեղ մշտապես հնչում է հայ հոգեւոր երաժշտությունը: 

Բախն էլ Կոմիտասի պատարագն էլ հոգուեր են, բայց դրանք լրիվ տարբեր ալիքային հաճախականություն ունեն, լրիվ տարբեր վիբրացիաներ ունեն: Չի կարելի խառնել իրար: Պետք է Բախը պահել իր անաղարտության մեջ, հակական հոգեւորը պահել իր անաղարտության մեջ, չգիտեմ, ես տենց եմ մտածում: 

Կանաչ գույնին երբ խառնում ես դեղին գույնը լրիվ ուրիշ գույն է ստացվում: Բայց դա ամենեւին չի նշանակում, որ կանաչը ավելի լավն է քան թե դեղինը: Էս արդեն երկրորդ տարին է ես անընդհատ նարնջագույն եմ ուզում կրել, այլ գույները ինձ պարզապես նյարդայնացնում են, ներքին դիսկոմֆորտ են առաջացնում: Այնտեղ, որտեղ արդեն կա որոշակի գույն պետք է ամեն կերպ պահպանել այդ գույնը իր անաղարտության մեջ:

----------


## Vardik!

> Վարդիկ ջան, պարզ հարց եմ տալիս, իսկ դուք ասում եք "տեղը չի" ասում եմ ինչու՞ ու ստեղ ինչ անհեթեթություն ասես դուրս ա գալիս ջրի երես… իմ կարծիքը պարզ ա, ես խնդիր չունեմ Բախի հետ հայկական եկեղեցում հնչեցնելու… բարդ ա՞… 
> 
> Ինչ վերաբերվում ա խոսքերին ու նրանցից կախվելուն… դուք էլ եք տեսնում ձեր պատճառաբանությունների անհիմն լինելը դրա համար էլ դուրներդ չի գալիս որ ձե խոսքերն եմ մեջբերում… բա ի՞նչ անեմ… խոսքերով եք ձեր միտքն արտահայտում, ես էլ դրանք եմ մեջբերում… 
> 
> Իմիջայլոց Դիվին առաջարկել էի, եթե խոսքերով չեք ուզում կարաք ուրիշ միջոցներով արտահայտեք ձեր միտքը, ասենք նկարելով կամ պարելով…


 Ասում ես ինչու՞: Պատասխանում եմ.
 -Որովհետև հոգևոր տունը պիտի հոգևոր մնա,մշակույթինը՝ մշակութային: Որովհետև մենք քիչ ենք,մերը պիտի անաղարտ,անփոփոխ պահենք,որ չկորենք: Եթե տարբերություն չկա եկեղեցիների,երաժշտության և այլնի միջև,ինչի՞ են սփյուռքահայերը հայկական եկեղեցիներ կառուցում տարբեր քաղաքներում: Հավեսի համա՞ր:  Կամ,եթե տարբերություն չկա,թող միատ շինություն սարքեին էնտեղ համ հարսանիք կանեին,համ պատարագ,համ էլ համերգ կտային...Էլ ինչ ասեմ,որ հասկանաք ինձ: 
 Երգելու կամ նկարելու մասին էլ ասեմ,որ դրա տեղը չի: էս թեմայով մարդիկ գաղափարներով են կիսվում:

 Մեկ էլ մի բան էլ.Չամիչի ասած աուրան՝ էներգետիկ դաշտը որ ժխտում եք,ուրեմն ֆիզիկան է՞լ սուտ դուրս եկավ: Եթե կարելիա,հարցնեմ.
 - Դուք Աստծուն կամ վերերկրային ինչ-որ բանի հավատո՞ւմ եք ընդհանապես:

----------

dvgray (02.09.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ասում ես ինչու՞: Պատասխանում եմ.
>  -Որովհետև հոգևոր տունը պիտի հոգևոր մնա,մշակույթինը՝ մշակութային: Որովհետև մենք քիչ ենք,մերը պիտի անաղարտ,անփոփոխ պահենք,որ չկորենք: Եթե տարբերություն չկա եկեղեցիների,երաժշտության և այլնի միջև,ինչի՞ են սփյուռքահայերը հայկական եկեղեցիներ կառուցում տարբեր քաղաքներում: Հավեսի համա՞ր:  Կամ,եթե տարբերություն չկա,թող միատ շինություն սարքեին էնտեղ համ հարսանիք կանեին,համ պատարագ,համ էլ համերգ կտային...Էլ ինչ ասեմ,որ հասկանաք ինձ: 
>  Երգելու կամ նկարելու մասին էլ ասեմ,որ դրա տեղը չի: էս թեմայով մարդիկ գաղափարներով են կիսվում:
> 
>  Մեկ էլ մի բան էլ.Չամիչի ասած աուրան՝ էներգետիկ դաշտը որ ժխտում եք,ուրեմն ֆիզիկան է՞լ սուտ դուրս եկավ: Եթե կարելիա,հարցնեմ.
>  - Դուք Աստծուն կամ վերերկրային ինչ-որ բանի հավատո՞ւմ եք ընդհանապես:


 Վարդիկ ջան, իսկ գիտե՞ս ինչի ա հայերենում շատ հաճախ օգտագործվում «հոգևոր-մշակութային» բառակապակցությունը: Որովհետև դրանք սերտորեն փոխկապակցված են:

Իսկ որ եկեղեցի ես մտնում ու ճարտարապետություն, քանդակագործություն ու կերպարվեստ ես տեսնում, էտ վրատ ո՞նց ա ազդում: Հո չե՞ս նեղվում, որ հոգևոր տունը սարքել են արվեստանոց:

----------

Jarre (03.09.2013), Աթեիստ (02.09.2013), Վոլտերա (02.09.2013)

----------


## Vardik!

> Վարդիկ ջան, իսկ գիտե՞ս ինչի ա հայերենում շատ հաճախ օգտագործվում «հոգևոր-մշակութային» բառակապակցությունը: Որովհետև դրանք սերտորեն փոխկապակցված են:
> 
> Իսկ որ եկեղեցի ես մտնում ու ճարտարապետություն, քանդակագործություն ու կերպարվեստ ես տեսնում, էտ վրատ ո՞նց ա ազդում: Հո չե՞ս նեղվում, որ հոգևոր տունը սարքել են արվեստանոց:


 Չէ,չեմ նեղվում,իմ համար մի անհանգստացեք:  :Smile:  Ես ինձ լավ եմ զգում,որ դա հոգևոր արվեստանոց է,այսպես ասած: Ուրախանում եմ,որ իմ աղոթքի տունը գեղեցիկ է: Բայց ես հաճույք եմ զգում նաև փոքրիկ,փլած մատուռ մտնելիս: Լավ են ասել,ով ինչ անի՝ իրեն կանի: Կուզեք,բերեք փոփ լսենք եկեղեցում... Համաշխարհայինը,այսպես ասած,մեզ հետ չի պահելու,չի ափսոսալու:

----------

dvgray (02.09.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ ջան, էտ դեպքում ես քո հետ ինչի՞ց խոսամ, երբ դու ամեն ինչի գոյությունը հերքում ես, քեզ հետ բանավիճելու բոլոր տարբերկաները սպառված են՝ ցավոք:  *մարդիկ 21-րդ դարում հեշտ ու հանգիստ աուրան լուսանկարում են, դու ո՞ր դարում ես ապրում:*


ամեն ինչի գոյությունը չեմ հերքում ուղղակի տենց հենց ընենց ասված բաները հալած յուղի տեղ չեմ կարող ընդունել… դե որ լուսանկարում են ուրեմն եթե կարաս մի հատ Զորավորի աուրան նկարի քո բջջայնով ու ձեր կողքի մթերայինի աուրան նկարի բեր համեմատենք… ի դեպ ասեմ Զորավարում ես իմ մանկության շաբաթ կիրակիներն եմ անցկացրել իսկ ուսանողական տարիներին որպես առաջադրանք քար առ քար չափագրել եմ…

----------

Տրիբուն (03.09.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ասում ես ինչու՞: Պատասխանում եմ.
>  -Որովհետև հոգևոր տունը պիտի հոգևոր մնա,մշակույթինը՝ մշակութային: Որովհետև մենք քիչ ենք,մերը պիտի անաղարտ,անփոփոխ պահենք,որ չկորենք: Եթե տարբերություն չկա եկեղեցիների,երաժշտության և այլնի միջև,ինչի՞ են սփյուռքահայերը հայկական եկեղեցիներ կառուցում տարբեր քաղաքներում: Հավեսի համա՞ր:  Կամ,եթե տարբերություն չկա,թող միատ շինություն սարքեին էնտեղ համ հարսանիք կանեին,համ պատարագ,համ էլ համերգ կտային...Էլ ինչ ասեմ,որ հասկանաք ինձ: 
>  Երգելու կամ նկարելու մասին էլ ասեմ,որ դրա տեղը չի: էս թեմայով մարդիկ գաղափարներով են կիսվում:
> 
>  Մեկ էլ մի բան էլ.Չամիչի ասած աուրան՝ էներգետիկ դաշտը որ ժխտում եք,ուրեմն ֆիզիկան է՞լ սուտ դուրս եկավ: Եթե կարելիա,հարցնեմ.
>  - Դուք Աստծուն կամ վերերկրային ինչ-որ բանի հավատո՞ւմ եք ընդհանապես:


Մշակույթը հոգևորից առանձին չի… մշակույթն ինքը արդեն տեղից հոգևոր արժեք ա… եթե կրոնի միջից հանես մշակույթը ապա կրոնից ոչինչ չի մնա… սփյուռքահայերը եկեղեցի կառուցում եմ համայնքային խնդիրներ լուծելու համար… 

եթե քո ասածը ճիշտ լիներ ապա եկեղեցին պետք ա հստակ տարանջատեր հոգևորը մշակույթից, բայց դեռ է՜ն ժամանակներում եկեղեցին հասկացել ա որ առանց մշակույթի եկեղեցի լինել չի կարող քանի որ հոգևորի արտահայտչամիջոցը մշակույթն ա… եկեղեցին ուրիշ արտահայտչամիջոց չունի…

եթե դու ուզում ես որ տենց տարանջատվի ապա հոգևորից՝ եկեղեցուց պիտի հանես մշակույթը այն է Պատարագը չպիտի հնչի քանի որ այն նախ և առաջ մշակույթային ձեռքբերում ա, Կոմիտասն առաջինհերթին երաժշտ ա և հետո նոր կրոնավոր, մագաղաթներն ու մանրանկարչությունը պիտի հանես եկեղեցուց, ճարտարաետությունը պտի հստակ տարանջատես եկեղեցուց ու նաև շատ ու շատ բաներ ներառյալ գրերի գյուտը… որովհետև դրանք առաջին հերթին մշակույթային ու գիտական ձեռքբերումներ են որոնք ձևավորել են մեր հեգևոր արժեքները,…

եթե կարողանաս զտել, տարանջատել մշակույթը մեր եկեղեցուց ես կհամաձայնվեմ հետդ որ Բախ եկեղեցում չհնչի…

----------

Տրիբուն (03.09.2013)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Վիշապ ես 12 տարվա երաժշտական կրթություն ունեմ, իսկ էն ինչ որ դու գրել ես կոչվում ա աուտոտրենինգ, դու ինքդ քեզ իմ անձի վերաբերյալ ինչ որ բաներ ես ներշնչվում: Ես հարց տվեցի, որը մնաց անպատասխան: Կոնկրետ հարց՝ Տեր ողորմյան ոչ մի կապ չունի պոլիֆոնիայի հետ նշանակում ա այն հոգեւոր երաժշտություն չի՞:


Բացարձակապես չի զգացվում թե դու երաժշտական կրթություն ունես, էն էլ 12 տարվա։ Երաժշտական կրթություն ունեցող ու Բախ սիրողը ոչ թե կնեղվեր, որ եկեղեցում Բախ են նվագում, այլ ընհակառակը՝ կուրախանար այն փաստից, որ Բախ կարելի է ըմբոշխնել շատ հետաքրքիր ակուստիկայով, ու կգնար լսելու։ Ու նաև կիմանար, որ Բախը շատ հոգևոր գործեր ունի հենց եկեղեցում կատարելու ու Աստծուն փառաբանելու համար։ Ու չէր ասի, որ Բախը դեռ չէր ծնվել, որ մեր պապերը հոգևոր երաժտություն էին կատարում, որովհետև ուշ ու շուտ ծնվելը ընդհանրապես արժեք չի, և այդ մեր պապերը 100-ից ավելի գործիք ներառող ֆիլհարմոնիկ նվագախմբի համար և ոչ երգեհոնի համար և ոչ կլավեսինի համար չեն գրել ու մեր պապերից ոչ մեկ Բախի չափ չի ստեղծագործել, բայց դա էլի կապ չունի։ Տեր ողորմյան երգ ա։ Երաժտական կրթություն ունեցողը Բախն ու շարականները չի համեմատի, չի խառնի իրար, սարքի աջափ-սանդալ։ Ստեղ ոչ մեկ չի ասել, որ հոգևոր երաժշտությունը պիտի պարտադիր պոլիֆոնիա լինի։

----------

Mephistopheles (02.09.2013), Աթեիստ (02.09.2013), Վոլտերա (03.09.2013), Տրիբուն (03.09.2013)

----------


## dvgray

> Կոմիտասն առաջինհերթին երաժշտ ա և հետո նոր կրոնավոր,


չիմանալը ամոթ չի, սակայն որ սենց քո չիմացությունը ուրիշներին ես մատուցում՞՞՞
որ երեխա լինեիր, կասեի ամոթ ա, բայց քո տարիքի մարդուն արդեն ինչ՞ ամոթ ինչ բան

----------


## Mephistopheles

> չիմանալը ամոթ չի, սակայն որ սենց քո չիմացությունը ուրիշներին ես մատուցում՞՞՞
> որ երեխա լինեիր, կասեի ամոթ ա, բայց քո տարիքի մարդուն արդեն ինչ՞ ամոթ ինչ բան


դե հիմա դու մեզ ասա ինչն ա Կոմիտասի արժեքը, ու թողած ժառանգմությունը, հետո բոլորս կտեսնենք թե Կոմիտասն առաջին հերթին ինչ ա եղել, երաժի՞շտ թե հոգևորական…

----------

Տրիբուն (03.09.2013)

----------


## Վիշապ

> չիմանալը ամոթ չի, սակայն որ սենց քո չիմացությունը ուրիշներին ես մատուցում՞՞՞
> որ երեխա լինեիր, կասեի ամոթ ա, բայց քո տարիքի մարդուն արդեն ինչ՞ ամոթ ինչ բան


Դիվ դու դեմք ես: Քո մոտ սաղ ինֆորմացիան ինվերսված ա, կարող ա՞ մի տեղ ինվերտոր ա դրած խաբար չես :Jpit:  Թե՞ մտածում ես, եթե Կոմիտասը վարդապետ էր, ուրեմն ինքը մասնագիտությամբ  կրոնավոր էր, իսկ երաժշտությունը իր հոբբիներից էր…

----------

Mephistopheles (02.09.2013), Տրիբուն (03.09.2013)

----------


## dvgray

> Դիվ դու դեմք ես: Քո մոտ սաղ ինֆորմացիան ինվերսված ա, կարող ա՞ մի տեղ ինվերտոր ա դրած խաբար չես Թե՞ մտածում ես, եթե Կոմիտասը վարդապետ էր, ուրեմն ինքը մասնագիտությամբ  կրոնավոր էր, իսկ երաժշտությունը իր հոբբիներից էր…


 :Shok:  կարող ա՞ Ներսես Շնորհալին էլ ա եղել "առաջին հերթին" երաժիշտ , վրեքներս խաբար չկա  :LOL: 




> Սողոմոն Գևորգի Սողոմոնյանը ծնվել է 1869 թվականի սեպտեմբեր 26-ին կամ հոկտեմբերի 8-ին Թուրքիայի Քյոթահիա քաղաքում, երաժշտասեր մի ընտանիքում, ուր խոսում էին միայն թուրքերեն։ Նա մեկ տարեկանում զրկվում է մորից, իսկ տաս տարեկանում կորցնում է հորը։ Ապրում է իր տատի հետ մինչև 1881 թվականը, երբ իրենց հայկական թեմի առաջնորդը գնում է Էջմիածին եպիսկոպոս օծվելու համար։ Կաթողիկոսն առաջնորդին պատվիրում է, որ նա իր հետ մեկ որբ երեխա բերի՝ Էջմիածնի վանքում կրթություն ստանալու համար։ Նա գնում է Էջմիածին և այնտեղ իր զարմանահրաշ երգով մեծ տպավորություն է թողնում կաթողիկոսի վրա։ Ի վերջո 20 թեկնածուների միջից ընտրվում է Սողոմոնը։ 1890 թվականին դառնում սարկավագ, 1893 թվականին նա ավարտում է Գևորգյան Հոգևոր Ճեմարանը։ Նրան շնորհվում է աբեղայի աստիճան և տրվում 7-րդ դարի նշանավոր բանաստեղծ, շարականների հեղինակ Կոմիտաս կաթողիկոսի անունը։ Ճեմարանում Կոմիտասը նշանակվում է երաժշտության ուսուցիչ։


և այլն...

----------


## Mephistopheles

> կարող ա՞ Ներսես Շնորհալին էլ ա եղել "առաջին հերթին" երաժիշտ , վրեքներս խաբար չկա


այո, քո վրեն խաբար չկա… Ներսես շնորհալու գորխերն ավելի էական են քան նրա վանական լինելը… նույնն էլ Մեսրոպ Մաշտոցը… 
և այլն...

----------

Jarre (03.09.2013), Աթեիստ (03.09.2013)

----------


## dvgray

> այո, քո վրեն խաբար չկա… Ներսես շնորհալու գորխերն ավելի էական են քան նրա վանական լինելը… նույնն էլ Մեսրոպ Մաշտոցը… 
> և այլն...


ստեղ էականի ու չէականի հարցն ա քննարկվում՞՞՞
դու էս ասել, որ *առաջին հերթին:* 
ոնց որ ասես, թե Արամ Խաչատրյանը առաջին հերթին կոմպոզիտոր ա, հետո նոր ընտանիքի հայր  :LOL: :
հասկանում ես/եք՞ քո ասածի աբսուրդը:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> ստեղ էականի ու չէականի հարցն ա քննարկվում՞՞՞
> դու էս ասել, որ առաջին հերթին: 
> ոնց որ ասես, թե Արամ Խաչատրյանը առաջին հերթին կոմպոզիտոր ա, հետո նոր ընտանիքի հայր :
> հասկանում ես/եք՞ քո ասածի աբսուրդը:


Արամ Խաչատրյանին մարդիկ ճանաչում են իրա երաժշտության համար… նա մտել ա համաշխարհային երաժշտական գանձարան իրա գրած երաժշտության համար ոչ թե ընտանիքի…

----------

Jarre (03.09.2013), Աթեիստ (03.09.2013), Վոլտերա (03.09.2013)

----------


## dvgray

> Արամ Խաչատրյանին մարդիկ ճանաչում են իրա երաժշտության համար… նա մտել ա համաշխարհային երաժշտական գանձարան իրա գրած երաժշտության համար ոչ թե ընտանիքի…


հետո՞ ինչ:
նշանակում ա ինքը ընտանիքի հայր չի եղել՞ , ինչ ա դու իրան երաժշտության համար ես ճանաչում

----------


## Mephistopheles

> հետո՞ ինչ:
> նշանակում ա ինքը ընտանիքի հայր չի եղել՞ , ինչ ա դու իրան երաժշտության համար ես ճանաչում


հետո էն որ իրա արժեքը իրա ստեղծած երաժշտության մեջ ա… ընտանիքի հայրեր շատ կան, իսկ Արամ Խաչատրյանը մի հատ ա… 

հա… ես իրան երաժշտության համար եմ ճանաչում, բա հո պապա լինելու համար չե՞մ ճանաչելու…

----------

Jarre (03.09.2013), Աթեիստ (03.09.2013), Վոլտերա (03.09.2013)

----------


## Ambrosine

> ինչի՞ են սփյուռքահայերը հայկական եկեղեցիներ կառուցում տարբեր քաղաքներում: Հավեսի համա՞ր:  Կամ,եթե տարբերություն չկա,թող միատ շինություն սարքեին էնտեղ համ հարսանիք կանեին,համ պատարագ,համ էլ համերգ կտային...Էլ ինչ ասեմ,որ հասկանաք ինձ:


Կառուցում են, որովհետև տվյալ երկրում այնքան շատ են և միգուցե հարուստ, որ կարող են նման շռայլություն թույլ տալ, որ ցանկացած ժամի գնան, որ ստիպված չլինեն պատարագ մատուցելու համար ժամ խնդրել: Բայց, այնուամենայնիվ, շատ կարևոր դեպքերի համար հայերը զուգահեռաբար օտարների եկեղեցին են ընտրում, օրինակ` գենոցիդի զոհերի հիշատակին մատուցվող պատարագի համար, որովհետև դրանով նաև իրազեկում են օտարներին այդ փաստի մասին: Առանց իմանալու` մարդիկ (կաթոլիկ տեղացիներ, տուրիստներ, միգուցե նաև` թուրքեր) գնում են եկեղեցի ու հոպ... օտար հոգևոր երաժշտություն, անհասկանալի աղոթքներ: Բայց դրա մասին էլ է մտածել օտարը (ինքն է ավանդույթը դրել). եկեղեցում բրոշյուրներ են բաժանվում, որոնցում մեկնաբանվում է, թե ինչ առիթով է պատարագը: Ու ոչ մի կաթոլիկ չի մտածում, թե իր եկեղեցու աուրան փչացավ կամ դժգունեց:

Միգուցե շատերը ասեն` թող ամերիկացին էլ այստեղ իր եկեղեցին կառուցի ու ինչ ուզում է նվագի ու երգի: Բայց ես խիստ կասկածում եմ, որ այդ ժամանակ էլ մի մեծ դեբատ չի սկսվի այս առթիվ, թե` Հայաստանում թող ոչ ոք չփորձի իր "վարկաբեկված" եկեղեցին կառուցել, որ եկեղեցին լինում է այս աուրայով, այս երաժշտությամբ, պետք է մուտք գործել աջ ոտքով, քանի որ ձախով քայլը սկսում են պատերազմի մարդիկ... ամեն նախաձեռնության մեջ էլ բացասական տարրեր կարելի է գտնել: Եթե իրոք ձեր ասած աուրայի հարց կա` բժշկող ու կազդուրող, ապա մշտապես թող մի եկեղեցի տրամադրեն` դրանով չփոխելով մյուս եկեղեցիների աուրաները: Վերջը սիրում ենք աշխարհով մեկ գոռալ, որ առաջին քրիստոնյա ազգն ենք: Դա միայն գեղեցիկ շարադրված միտք չէ, դա նաև պարտավորեցնում է օրինակ` նպաստելու քրիստոնեության տարածմանը, ճիշտ մեկնաբանմանը, քրիստոնյաների պաշտպանությանը, փրկությանը... Ցանկացած քրիստոնյա Հայաստանում պետք է գտնի իր հոգևոր հանգստությունը, եթե այսպես ձևակերպենք: Մանավանդ, եթե իր գործողությունները արմատապես դեմ չեն մեր շահերին ու արժեքներին:

----------

Աթեիստ (03.09.2013), Տրիբուն (03.09.2013)

----------


## dvgray

> հետո էն որ իրա արժեքը իրա ստեղծած երաժշտության մեջ ա… ընտանիքի հայրեր շատ կան, իսկ Արամ Խաչատրյանը մի հատ ա… 
> 
> հա… ես իրան երաժշտության համար եմ ճանաչում, բա հո պապա լինելու համար չե՞մ ճանաչելու…


աբեր, քո ճանաչել չճանաչելը ստեղ վաբշե կապ չունի նրա հետ , որ ասես թե "առաջին հերթին" ով ինչ ա եղել: 
առաջին հերթ, դա նշանակում ա որ մարդը., անհատը, իրա կյանքում հենց ըտենց ա իրան համարել ու էտ ձև ա ապրել իրա առօրյան:
Դու սենց մենակ քո ծանորթների մասին կարաս ասես, որոնց կյանքը անգիր գիտես թե ոնց ա իրա համար առաջին հերթ, որը 50-երրորդ հերթ: 

Գամ էլի մեր Կոմիտասին, ու ասեմ , որ իրա օրը սկսվել ա որպես եկեղեցական  ու ավարտվել ա  որպես եկեղեցական:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> աբեր, քո ճանաչել չճանաչելը ստեղ վաբշե կապ չունի նրա հետ , որ ասես թե "առաջին հերթին" ով ինչ ա եղել: 
> առաջին հերթ, դա նշանակում ա որ մարդը., անհատը, իրա կյանքում հենց ըտենց ա իրան համարել ու էտ ձև ա ապրել իրա առօրյան:
> Դու սենց մենակ քո ծանորթների մասին կարաս ասես, որոնց կյանքը անգիր գիտես թե ոնց ա իրա համար առաջին հերթ, որը 50-երրորդ հերթ: 
> 
> Գամ էլի մեր Կոմիտասին, ու ասեմ , որ իրա օրը սկսվել ա որպես եկեղեցական  ու ավարտվել ա  որպես եկեղեցական:


իմը չէ, ամբողջ աշխարհը իրան որպես երաժիշտ գիտի… իմիջայլոց շատ-շատերն էլ էդքան էլ լավ հայր չեն եղել… ոմանք ընդհանրապես հայր չեն եղել… 

Կոմիտասն աշխարհին որպես հայտնի ա որպես երաժիշտ… սա ա նրա արժեքը… իսկ օրն ինչով ա սկսել, կարևոր չի…

----------

Jarre (03.09.2013), Աթեիստ (03.09.2013)

----------


## dvgray

> իմը չէ, ամբողջ աշխարհը իրան որպես երաժիշտ գիտի… իմիջայլոց շատ-շատերն էլ էդքան էլ լավ հայր չեն եղել… ոմանք ընդհանրապես հայր չեն եղել… 
> 
> Կոմիտասն աշխարհին որպես հայտնի ա որպես երաժիշտ… սա ա նրա արժեքը… իսկ օրն ինչով ա սկսել, կարևոր չի…


ախպար, ում՞ համար կարևոր չի... հլա մի հատ գնա եկեղեցի, ու հոգևրոր հայրերից հարցրու դա, կարևո՞ր ա թե չէ... բայց ինչ՞ եկեղեցի,,, քոնը գիտեմ որ ուրիշ տեղ ա  :LOL: 
որպես նորություն քեզ ասեմն ,որ Մեսրոպ Մաշտոցն էլ մեր համար Սուրբ ա, ու եկեղեցում իրան անվանում են Սուրբ Մերսոպ Մաշտոց:
իսկ Սուրբը ոչ բանասիրակն կոչում ա, ոչ էլ գիտական աստիճան  :Wink:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> ախպար, ում՞ համար կարևոր չի... հլա մի հատ գնա եկեղեցի, ու հոգևրոր հայրերից հարցրու դա, կարևո՞ր ա թե չէ... բայց ինչ՞ եկեղեցի,,, քոնը գիտեմ որ ուրիշ տեղ ա 
> որպես նորություն քեզ ասեմն ,որ Մեսրոպ Մաշտոցն էլ մեր համար Սուրբ ա, ու եկեղեցում իրան անվանում են Սուրբ Մերսոպ Մաշտոց:
> իսկ Սուրբը ոչ բանասիրակն կոչում ա, ոչ էլ գիտական աստիճան


Հոգևոր հայրերից հարցնելուց առաջ ես նախ կլսեմ Կոմիտասի երաժշտությունն ու իմ համար կարծիք կկազմեմ… ես դրա համար եկեղեցի գնալու կարիք չունեմ… 

Իսկ մեսրոպ Մաշտոցին ես նրա գրերի գյուտով եմ գնահատում ոչ թե եկեղեցու տված Սրբի կոչումով… եթե էսօր Մեսրոպ Մաշտոցի վրայից Սրբի կոչումը հանեն եկեղեցին կքանդվի իսկ Մեսրոպ Մաշտոցը կմնա կանգուն… օքե՞յ… Սւոերբը գիտական աստիճան չի, եկեղեցին էլ գիտահետազոտական ինստիտուտ չի… 

կարող ա դու տենց ես անում…

----------

Աթեիստ (03.09.2013)

----------


## dvgray

> Հոգևոր հայրերից հարցնելուց առաջ ես նախ կլսեմ Կոմիտասի երաժշտությունն ու իմ համար կարծիք կկազմեմ… ես դրա համար եկեղեցի գնալու կարիք չունեմ… 
> 
> Իսկ մեսրոպ Մաշտոցին ես նրա գրերի գյուտով եմ գնահատում ոչ թե եկեղեցու տված Սրբի կոչումով… եթե էսօր Մեսրոպ Մաշտոցի վրայից Սրբի կոչումը հանեն եկեղեցին կքանդվի իսկ Մեսրոպ Մաշտոցը կմնա կանգուն… օքե՞յ… Սւոերբը գիտական աստիճան չի, եկեղեցին էլ գիտահետազոտական ինստիտուտ չի… 
> 
> կարող ա դու տենց ես անում…


աբեր, քո ասածի իմաստը որն ա, դու միհատ պրիմիտիվ մտածի քոո ասածի մասին:
Եթե գիտությունից էլ Նյուտոնին հանես, Մեխանիկան կքանդվի, իսկ Նյուտոնը կմնա կանգուն, հետո՞  :LOL: 
իսկ որ Արքիմեդին հանենք ու տանենք Լուսին, ապա Երկրը կքանդվի  :LOL:   :LOL:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> աբեր, քո ասածի իմաստը որն ա, դու միհատ պրիմիտիվ մտածի քոո ասածի մասին:
> Եթե գիտությունից էլ Նյուտոնին հանես, Մեխանիկան կքանդվի, իսկ Նյուտոնը կմնա կանգուն, հետո՞ 
> իսկ որ Արքիմեդին հանենք ու տանենք Լուսին, ապա Երկրը կքանդվի


ապրես… հասկացար…

----------


## Jarre

> Այնտեղ, որտեղ մշտապես հնչում է Բախի երաժշտությունը այլ աուրա է, այնտեղ որտեղ մշտապես հնչում է Կոմիտասի երաժշտությունը այլ աուրա է, եւ հենց այդ էներգետիկ դաշտն է ապահովում ուժեղ հոգեւոր մթնոլորտ, այսինքն անտեղ արդեն գոյություն ունի որոշակի հաճախականության վրա լարված վիբրացիոն դաշտ, որը կարող է անգամ լուրջ հիվանդություններ բուժել: Չի կարելի խաթարել այն էներգետիկ դաշտը, որտեղ մշտապես հնչում է Բախ, չի կարելի խաթարել այն էներգետիկ դաշտը, որտեղ մշտապես հնչում է հայ հոգեւոր երաժշտությունը:


Չամիչ, գրածդ հասկանալու համար նախևառաջ անհրաժեշտ է ունենալ հետևյալ հարցերի պատասխանները, որոնք կլինեն համահունչ ներկա պահին մեզ հայտնի օրենքներին (ի նկատի ունեմ ֆիզիկայի, կենսաբանության օրենքները)։
ի՞նչ է աուրան՝ ո՞րն է իրա սահմանումը։
ե՞րբ են բացահայտել աուրայի գոյությունը
ի՞նչ փորձերով և ապացույցներով է այն հաստատված
ո՞րոնք են աուրայի առաջացման մեխանիզմները (աուրայի աղբյուրը, ի՞նչ պայմաններում ա առաջանում, ինչպե՞ս է դրսևվորում, ի՞նչ ազդեցություն է ունենում և այլն)։

Առնվազն վերոհիշյալ հարցերի պատասխանները չունենալով դրա մասին խոսելը համրաում եմ ջուրծեծոցի, որովհետև խոսում ենք ՈՉ ՄԻ ԲԱՆԻ մասին։ Էտ պատասխանները գուցե օգնեն տեսնել ու հասկանալ, թե ինչպես է բախի երաժշտությունը երերում Հայ Առաքելական Եկեղեցու աուրան։

Ու դու նաև նշել ես, որ մեր դարում արդեն ապացուցված է աուրան և նույնիսկ կան տեսանելի ապացույցներ։ Խնդրում եմ բեր դրանք։




> Եվրոպական եկեղեցիներում ռեգուլյար միասեռամոլների են պսակադրում, դրանով ամեն ինչ ասված ա, մենակ էտ արդեն ցույց ա տալիս, որ եկեղեցին իրանց համար սրբություն չի, համասեռամոլների իրավունքներն են սրբություն:


Չամիչ, իսկ քո համար շենքն է՞ կարևոր, թե՞ մարդը։

Հասկանում ե՞ս, Ռուսաստանի սկինխեդները, որ անգամ երեխաների ու կանանց են սպանում ռասաների տարբերության պատճառով, քո պես վստահ են, որ էտ կարգի մարդիկ տեղ չունեն իրանց հասարակության մեջ ու չունեն իրավունք։ Վստահ են նենց ոնց դու ես վստահ միասեռականների իրավունքներ չունենալու մեջ։

----------

Mephistopheles (03.09.2013), Աթեիստ (03.09.2013), Տրիբուն (03.09.2013)

----------


## Jarre

> որպես նորություն քեզ ասեմն ,որ Մեսրոպ Մաշտոցն էլ մեր համար Սուրբ ա, ու եկեղեցում իրան անվանում են Սուրբ Մերսոպ Մաշտոց:
> իսկ Սուրբը ոչ բանասիրակն կոչում ա, ոչ էլ գիտական աստիճան


Շատ լավ օրինակ է, *dvgray*։ Ցանկացած հայի (համարյա թե վստահ եմ, որ ցանկացած հայի) հարցրու թե ո՞վ է Մեսրոպ Մաշտոցը։ Իրանց պատասխանը կլինի՝ հայոց այբուբենը ստեղծողը։ Չեն ասի հոգևորական և այլն։ Այլ հենց այբուբեն ստեղծող։ Երևի դու ինքդ էլ առաջին հերթին այդ պատասխանը կտաս։ Ու սա էն դեպքում, երբ ինքը սրբի կոչում ունի։ Հարցրու ո՞վ է Կոմիտասը։ Այ սա կարող է ցուցանիշ լինել, թե առաջին հերթին որպես ինչ են ընկալում մարդուն։

----------

Mephistopheles (03.09.2013), Աթեիստ (03.09.2013), Տրիբուն (03.09.2013)

----------


## Jarre

Իսկ Հայ Առաքելական Եկեղեցում Բախ հնչեցնելու մասին ասեմ, որ Քրիստոնեության երկու մեծագույն պատվիրաններից առաջինը կարծեմ հորդորում է «սիրել դրացուն քո անձի պես»։ Դրացին իրա եկեղեցին սարքի պիտի բողոքես, որ քո երկրում եկեղեցի են սարքում, չի սարքում քո եկեղեցում խնդրում ա պատարագի ժամ տաս բողոքում ես, որ տալիս են։

Ուրեմն սեր չկա։ Հենց Աստղի ասածն էլ դրան ապացույց։ Մենք խաղաղասեր ենք դրա համար սենց քիչ ենք ու ուրիշի տակ կքած վիճակում ենք։ Ուրեմն եկեք էլ չխոսանք քրիստոնեությունից, սիրուց ու Աստծուց, որովհետև դուք ինքներդ էլ ձեր գրածներով ցույց եք տալիս, որ դրանք դատարկ խոսքեր են՝ սեր , դրացի, խաղաղություն…...

----------

Mephistopheles (03.09.2013), Աթեիստ (03.09.2013), Տրիբուն (03.09.2013)

----------


## Vardik!

> Կառուցում են, որովհետև տվյալ երկրում այնքան շատ են և միգուցե հարուստ, որ կարող են նման շռայլություն թույլ տալ, որ ցանկացած ժամի գնան, որ ստիպված չլինեն պատարագ մատուցելու համար ժամ խնդրել:



  7 տարի ապրում եմ այս քաղաքում,մի անգամ չեմ լսել հայկական պատարագ,ցավոք սրտի: Մի բան սխալ ասեցիր,հարուստ լինելուց չեն կառուցում... 7 տարուց ավել էս քաղաքում հայկական եկեղեցի են կառուցու ու դեռ շատ կա,որ ավարտին հասցնեն: Մեկ կանգա առնում շինարարությունը,մեկ՝ վերսկսվում: Կոպեկ առ կոպեկ հավաքումա էդ փողը հայկական համայնքը:

----------

dvgray (03.09.2013)

----------


## Moonwalker

*Մոդերատորական. թեմայից դուրս և Կանոնադրությանը հակասող այլ մի շարք գրառումներ ջնջվել են, մի քանիսը՝ տեղափոխվել «Ով ենք մենք իրականում» թեմա: Հիշեցնում եմ, որ թեման ՀԱԵ մասին է, ու մի բան էլ՝ եկեք ավելի փոխհանդուրժող լինենք:*

----------

dvgray (03.09.2013), Skeptic (03.09.2013)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Չամիչ, գրածդ հասկանալու համար նախևառաջ անհրաժեշտ է ունենալ հետևյալ հարցերի պատասխանները, որոնք կլինեն համահունչ ներկա պահին մեզ հայտնի օրենքներին (ի նկատի ունեմ ֆիզիկայի, կենսաբանության օրենքները)։
> ի՞նչ է աուրան՝ ո՞րն է իրա սահմանումը։
> ե՞րբ են բացահայտել աուրայի գոյությունը
> ի՞նչ փորձերով և ապացույցներով է այն հաստատված
> ո՞րոնք են աուրայի առաջացման մեխանիզմները (աուրայի աղբյուրը, ի՞նչ պայմաններում ա առաջանում, ինչպե՞ս է դրսևվորում, ի՞նչ ազդեցություն է ունենում և այլն)։


Էս թեման աուրայի մասին չէ, եթե սկսենք դա քննարկել գրառումները միեւնույնն ա կջնջեն: Երեւանում աուրայի դիագնոստիկայի կենտրոն կա, հեռախոսահամարը ունեի, չեմ հիշում որտեղ եմ գրել, Կենտրոնը գտնվում ա Լամբադա մոստի մոտ, կարող ես գնալ տեղում սպառիչ ինֆորմացիա ստանալ, լուսանկարել աուրան եւ պարզել թե ինչ վիճակում է գտնվում քո էներգետիկ դաշտը, արժի 15 հազար: Ես էլ անպայման պիտի գնամ: 

Առնվազն վերոհիշյալ հարցերի պատասխանները չունենալով դրա մասին խոսելը համրաում եմ ջուրծեծոցի, որովհետև խոսում ենք ՈՉ ՄԻ ԲԱՆԻ մասին։ Էտ պատասխանները գուցե օգնեն տեսնել ու հասկանալ, թե ինչպես է բախի երաժշտությունը երերում Հայ Առաքելական Եկեղեցու աուրան։

Ու դու նաև նշել ես, որ մեր դարում արդեն ապացուցված է աուրան և նույնիսկ կան տեսանելի ապացույցներ։ Խնդրում եմ բեր դրանք։





> Չամիչ, իսկ քո համար շենքն է՞ կարևոր, թե՞ մարդը։


Տվյալ քո համեմատությամբ մարդու արժեքը նսեմացրիր, խոսքը գնում է ոչ թե շենքի մասին, այլ եկեղեցու մասին, որտեղ կենտրոնացված է՝ մարդու կողմից Աստծուն ուղված աղոթքի ուժը: Մարդու կարեւորության մասին եք խոսում, բայց մարդուն սարքում եք պրիմիտիվ էակ՝ նյութ: Բացի դրանից, խոսքը ո՞ր մարդու մասին է՞, մարդ կա մարդ ա, մարդ էլ կա զանգում ես տանը մարդ չկա :Huh: 
Իսկ հիմա փորձեմ դիտարկել հետեւյալ տեսանկյունից, որպեսզի ոչ մի մարդ չնեղանա: Ի՞նձ եմ ավելի կարեւորություն տալիս թե՞ եկեղեցու շինությանը: Ո՞վ եմ ես, Ես հայ եմ, հետեւաբար, հայկական մշակույթի կրողն եմ եւ հետագա սերունդներին ժառանգողը, սա է իմ գլխավոր առաքելությունը մարդկության եւ Աստծո առաջ: Եկեղեցու շինությունը հայկական ճարտարապետական եւ հոգեւոր մշակույթի լավագույն արժեքներից մեկն է: Կան եկեղեցիներ որոնք մեզ բաժին են հասել 4-րդ, 5-րդ դարից, ես կանցնեմ կգնամ, իսկ էտ մշակութային կոթողները կշարունակեն իրենց ճանապարհը, հանդիսանալով հայ հասկացության, հայ մշակույթի կրողը:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Էս թեման աուրայի մասին չէ, եթե սկսենք դա քննարկել գրառումները միեւնույնն ա կջնջեն: Երեւանում աուրայի դիագնոստիկայի կենտրոն կա, հեռախոսահամարը ունեի, չեմ հիշում որտեղ եմ գրել, Կենտրոնը գտնվում ա Լամբադա մոստի մոտ, կարող ես գնալ տեղում սպառիչ ինֆորմացիա ստանալ, լուսանկարել աուրան եւ պարզել թե ինչ վիճակում է գտնվում քո էներգետիկ դաշտը, արժի 15 հազար: Ես էլ անպայման պիտի գնամ: 
> 
> Առնվազն վերոհիշյալ հարցերի պատասխանները չունենալով դրա մասին խոսելը համրաում եմ ջուրծեծոցի, որովհետև խոսում ենք ՈՉ ՄԻ ԲԱՆԻ մասին։ Էտ պատասխանները գուցե օգնեն տեսնել ու հասկանալ, թե ինչպես է բախի երաժշտությունը երերում Հայ Առաքելական Եկեղեցու աուրան։
> 
> Ու դու նաև նշել ես, որ մեր դարում արդեն ապացուցված է աուրան և նույնիսկ կան տեսանելի ապացույցներ։ Խնդրում եմ բեր դրանք։
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Աուրան քո արգումենտն էր և որպեսզի ընդունվի, դու պիտի սահմանես թե դա ինչ բան է ու ապացուցես դրա գոյությունը, որ ընդունենք… էն որ Լամբադա մոստի մոտ կենտրոն կա, ոչինչ չի նշանակում… փող աշխատելու համար ամեն ինչ էլ կանեն… 

Քո աուրան եկեղեցու աուրայից ինչո՞վ ա տարբերվոում… 

Հին հայկական եկեղեցիները կառուցվել են մեհյանների վրա ու հնում բոլորն էլ կառուցվել են մեհյանների ճարտարապետության օրինակով Երերույք օձուն և այլն… հետագայում նոր զարգացել են ինչպես ցանկացած ճարտարապետություն… 

Ինչո՞վ ա Բախի ուրան հակասում մեր եկեղեցու աուրային…

----------


## Տրիբուն

> .... Երեւանում աուրայի դիագնոստիկայի կենտրոն կա, հեռախոսահամարը ունեի, չեմ հիշում որտեղ եմ գրել, Կենտրոնը գտնվում ա Լամբադա մոստի մոտ, կարող ես գնալ տեղում սպառիչ ինֆորմացիա ստանալ, լուսանկարել աուրան եւ պարզել թե ինչ վիճակում է գտնվում քո էներգետիկ դաշտը, արժի 15 հազար: Ես էլ անպայման պիտի գնամ :


Մի հատ էլ մեր հայաթ կմտնես, մեր հարևան Ժաննա տատին 5000-ով գժական կոֆեի բաժակ ա նայում:

----------

Mephistopheles (05.09.2013), Skeptic (08.09.2013), Աթեիստ (05.09.2013), Ներսես_AM (05.09.2013), Վահե-91 (05.09.2013)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Մի հատ էլ մեր հայաթ կմտնես, մեր հարևան Ժաննա տատին 5000-ով գժական կոֆեի բաժակ ա նայում:


Աուրան բախտի հետ կապ չունի հորեղբայր: Մտի  հոգեբանություն եւ փիլիսոփայություն բաժին՝ գուշակությունների թեման էնտեղ ա: Համ էլ մենք էլ ունենք գժական կոֆեի բաժակ: :Wink:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Աուրան բախտի հետ կապ չունի հորեղբայր: Մտի  հոգեբանություն եւ փիլիսոփայություն բաժին՝ գուշակությունների թեման էնտեղ ա: Համ էլ մենք էլ ունենք գժական կոֆեի բաժակ:


Բա աուրան Հայ Առաքելական Եկեղեցու հետ ի՞նչ կապ ունի: 

Համ էլ Ժաննա տատին կարա կոֆեիդ բաժակը վերջում լուսանկարի ու CD-ով տա, աուրան էլ հետը, +2000 դրամ:

----------

Mephistopheles (08.09.2013), Skeptic (08.09.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> ՝ գուշակությունների թեման էնտեղ ա


Բա ինչի՞ գիտության բաժնում չեք դրել… 

Ֆոկուսնիկություն ա…

----------

Jarre (06.09.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Երևանից 25-27 կմ հեռավորության վրա, Քարաշամբ գյուղ չհասած, բնության մի հատ գողտրիկ անկյունում, Հրազդանի կիրճի բարձունքներից մեկի վրա, մի հատ ծվարած *7-րդ դարի* եկեղեցու ավերակներ կան, որի վրա Հայ Առաքելական Եկեղեցին, պետությունը իրա մշակույթի նախարարությունով: Ամբողջ ճանապարհին ոչ մի նշան չկա, որ այդ կողմերում պատմամշակութային հուշարձան կա: Հուշարձան, որը Հայաստանի տարածքում ամենահին եկեղեցիներից մեկի ավերակներն ա: Դեպի ավերակներ տանող ճանապարհը լրիվ քարուքանդ ա, վերջին մի 30-40 տարում էտ տարածքում ոչ մի պաշտոնյա, կամ գոնե տերտեր չի եղել, որ գոնե ավերակների կողքերը մի քիչ մաքրեին: Պատի վրայի ցուցանակը էնքան հին ա, որ վրան դեռ գրված ա ՀՍՍՀ Մինիստրների Խորհուրդ:

----------

Jarre (18.09.2013), Mephistopheles (08.09.2013), Moonwalker (08.09.2013), Skeptic (08.09.2013), Vardik! (08.09.2013), Աթեիստ (25.09.2013), Վոլտերա (09.09.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Արամ Ա-ի սուր քննադատությունը. «Եկեղեցի շինելը, բնականաբար, կարևոր է, սակայն եկեղեցի դառնալը շատ ավելի կարևոր է»

----------

Jarre (26.09.2013), Mephistopheles (24.09.2013), Vardik! (24.09.2013), Աթեիստ (25.09.2013), Ներսես_AM (25.09.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Հաղարծինը վերջապես նորոգվեց ու բացվեց  :Love: 




> Հոկտեմբերի 19-ին Տավուշի թեմում, հանդիսապետությամբ Ն.Ս.Օ.Տ.Տ. Գարեգին Բ Ծայրագույն Պատրիարք և Ամենայն Հայոց Կաթողիկոսի, տեղի ունեցավ Հաղարծնի վանական համալիրի բացման արարողությունը:


Դե հիմա նայում ենք նորոգման փողն ով ա տվել  :LOL: 




> Վանքը հիմնանորոգվել է Արաբական Միացյալ Էմիրությունների Գերագույն խորհրդի անդամ, Շարժայի կառավարիչ Նորին Գերազանցություն շեյխ դոկտոր Սուլթան Բին Մոհամմադ Ալ Քասիմիի սրտաբուխ բարերարությամբ:


Ու հիմա բերաններս չորս կիլոմետր բացում ենք, ու ասում ենք. ա՛յ պոռնկորդիներ, ա՛յ թյուրիմացություններ, այ վիժվածքներ, Երևանում շուշաթղթած թազա եգեղեցի բացելու ու նստավայր բացելու փողեր ունեք, իսկ Հաղարծինը վերանորոգելու փող չունե՞ք, արա, արաբը պիտի ձեզ փող տա, որ Հաղարծինը պահպանեք, արա: Լավ ա գոնե արաբները կան, թե չէ, որ սրանց մնար, Հաղարծինն էլ էին արդեն հանրային սեփականության տակ քանդել, տեղը սուպերմարկետ բացել: 

Բա հիմա որտեղի՞ց մի հատ էլ արաբ ճարենք, որ WMF-ի ցուցակ մտած, վտանգված Աղջոցն ու Բարձրաքաշը, կամ Գյումրիի կենտրոնը պահպանենք: Թե՞ սրանց գործը մենակ սրա-նար հայ լինել չլինելը որոշելն ա: Արա դուք սկի մարդ չեք, որ մի հատ էլ ազգություն ունենաք, որ մի հատ էլ որոշեք, թե ով ինչ ազգի ա:

----------

Jarre (20.10.2013), Mephistopheles (20.10.2013), Tig (19.10.2013), Vardik! (20.10.2013), Աթեիստ (20.10.2013), Անվերնագիր (20.10.2013), Արէա (20.10.2013), Ներսես_AM (21.10.2013), Ռուֆուս (19.10.2013), Վահե-91 (20.10.2013)

----------


## Jarre

Իսկ ես հորդորում եմ ՀԱԵ-ին ու իրա տուզիկ Մեկ Ազգանման կազմակերպություններին երթ կազմակերպեն՝ «Մուսուլման շներ, ձեռքերդ հեռո՛ւ մեր ՍՈՒՐԲ Հայ Առաքելական Եկեղեցուց» թեմատիկայով։ Թե՞ ՀԱԵ ըդնունող արաբը ավելի շատ հայ ա, քան ՀԱԵ չընդունող հայը։ Հը՞։

Թե՞ էս պարագայում (ինչպես և մնացած բոլոր պարագաներում) կարևորը ոչ թե ազգությունն ու կրոնն ա, այլ փողը։

----------

Mephistopheles (20.10.2013), Աթեիստ (20.10.2013), Անվերնագիր (20.10.2013), Ներսես_AM (21.10.2013), Վահե-91 (20.10.2013), Տրիբուն (20.10.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Իսկ ես հորդորում եմ ՀԱԵ-ին ու իրա տուզիկ Մեկ Ազգանման կազմակերպություններին երթ կազմակերպեն՝ «Մուսուլման շներ, ձեռքերդ հեռո՛ւ մեր ՍՈՒՐԲ Հայ Առաքելական Եկեղեցուց» թեմատիկայով։ Թե՞ ՀԱԵ ըդնունող արաբը ավելի շատ հայ ա, քան ՀԱԵ չընդունող հայը։ Հը՞։
> 
> Թե՞ էս պարագայում (ինչպես և մնացած բոլոր պարագաներում) կարևորը ոչ թե ազգությունն ու կրոնն ա, այլ փողը։


Ապեր, փողը տուր ինչ ուզես կանեն, ինչ ուզես կանես… որ ասում եմ ինչ ուզես նկատի ունեմ ամեն ինչ… որ ասում եմ ամեն ինչ նկատի ունեմ ԱՄԵՆ ԻՆՉ…

----------

Jarre (20.10.2013), Աթեիստ (20.10.2013), Անվերնագիր (20.10.2013), Արէա (20.10.2013), Ներսես_AM (21.10.2013), Վահե-91 (20.10.2013), Տրիբուն (20.10.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ովքեր չեն ուզում եկեղեցի ունենան, թող կազինո ու հասարակաց տուն բացեն

Յոբտվայումած ........... 

Հազար ներողություն, բայց սրանից ավելի սպառիչ քոմենթ չունեմ:

----------

Վիշապ (06.07.2015)

----------


## keyboard

> Ովքեր չեն ուզում եկեղեցի ունենան, թող կազինո ու հասարակաց տուն բացեն
> 
> Յոբտվայումած ........... 
> 
> Հազար ներողություն, բայց սրանից ավելի սպառիչ քոմենթ չունեմ:


հա բայց ռեալ կազինոն ու հասարակաց տունը գոնե աշխատատեղ ա ստեղծում, երկուստեկ օգտվում են, եկեղեցուց մենակ կաթողիկոսն ա օգտվում

----------

Աթեիստ (07.06.2015), Մուշու (07.06.2015), Վիշապ (06.07.2015)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> հա բայց ռեալ կազինոն ու հասարակաց տունը գոնե աշխատատեղ ա ստեղծում, երկուստեկ օգտվում են, եկեղեցուց մենակ կաթողիկոսն ա օգտվում


Չէ, բայց դու էս տերտերի մտքի թռիչքը նայի էլի ..... իրա ասածով, փաստացի Հայաստանում երկու տեղ կա փող ծախսելու. կամ եկեղեցի կամ բոռդել, կամ էլ համ էն, համ էն ... կամ էլ սկզբից բոռդել, հետո՝ եկեղեցի, որպես մեղքերի թողություն: Եթե եկեղեցի չես սարքում, կամ դեմ ես թոփ-թազա շուշաթղթած եկեղեցիներին, ուրեմն ռեգրեսիվ, կոմունիստ, աղանդավորական, գեյ հրեա մասոն ես:  

Ավելի լավ չի՞ մի քիչ խնայողաբար մոտենան հարցին, ասենք բոռդել բացեն՝ մեջը եկեղեցի, կամ էլ հակառակը: Չնայած հակառակը վաղուց արդեն գործում ա, մենակ ցուցանակները չեն  հասցրել փոխեն. «Սուրբ Սարգիս XVII դար և Սուրբ Բոռդել՝ XXI դար: Հովանավորությամբ մեծ բարերարներ Տեր և Տիկին Գայֆարիգյան: Օծմամբ՝ ՆՍՕՏՏ Գարեգին Բ, որն Աստծո ձեռամբ կազինո, նանարներ ու թանկարժեք մեքենաներ կսիրեր ու կհովանավորեր, հանուն բարօրության ու փառքի ազգիս ամենայն»:

----------

Varzor (23.03.2021), Վահե-91 (07.06.2015), Վիշապ (06.07.2015)

----------


## Lion

Հայ առաքելական եկեղեցի՝ մեր ազգային արժեքը: Մի պահ կտրվենք քաղաքականությունից...




Հայ Եկեղեցու դերը ռազմա-քաղաքական տեսակետից...

----------

Arjo (30.03.2021)

----------

